# أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل&#16



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

*أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل&#16*

بسم الله القوى



السؤال:



أرنى أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الله لنعبده كما يعتقد المسيحيون فيه؟



إجابة:



لقد سئلت هذا السؤال و بنفس الصيغة عدة مرات قبل ذلك وأتمنى أن توضح هذه الإجابة بعض النقاط الهامة فى هذا الموضوع.



لم يقل يسوع فى أى مكان : "أنا الله فأعبدونى."



تخيل فعلا شخص ما يأتى إليك ويقول:



" أنا الله فأعبدنى" 



هل تصدقه؟

هل تعبده؟



إن رد الفعل الطبيعى المتوقع من أى مؤمن بالله الواحد سوف يكون إعتبار من يطلب ذلك محتالاً ومجدفاً على الله.  إذا كان هذا هو رد فعلك أنت أيضا فلماذا تطلب من المسيح أن يقول ما سوف ترفضه فى كل الأحوال؟ معظم الناس سينعتون من يقول مثل هذا الكلام بالجنون.  كان يسوع يدرك مثل الجميع أن هذا هو رد الفعل الطبيعى ولم يجد ما يستدعى أن يعلنها بهذا الشكل الأهوج.  ولكنه أعلنها بطرق غير مباشرة ولكنها واضحة ومحددة.



ربما تكون إنسانا  حذراً ولكنك منفتح الذهن ولا ترغب فى رفض الفكرة تماما… ففى النهاية، إنكار قدرة الله على التجسد فى هيئة إنسان يضع حد لقدرة الله وأنت تؤمن بالله القادر على كل شئ … و لكنك على الأقل سوف تطالب بدليل حاسم على هذه المقولة، أليس كذلك؟ لأنك إذا عبدت أحدا سوى الله فسوف تكون خطيئتك هى الوثنية ولكن الخطيئة المساوية لذلك هى رفض عبادة الله كما  طلب منا.



إن ما يعنينا فى النهاية ليس وجود هذا الكلام حرفياً ولكن وجود الدليل القاطع على أنه الله حقاً وكيفما كانت الطريقة التى أعلن بها ذلك.  فإذا وجد دليل وضح على ألوهية المسيح فعليك إذن أن تعبده حتى وإن لم تكن تعاليمه تتوافق حرفيا مع توقعاتك أنت عنها. نحن لا نستطيع أن نفرض على  الله الطريقة التى يكشف لنا بها عن ذاته حتى نقبله.



فعلى سبيل المثال، فى إنجيل يوحنا،  قال يسوع فى حديثه عن الحياة الأبدية: "أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بى و لو مات فسيحيا"  (يوحنا 11: 25). وبذلك جعل عطية الحياة الأبدية مشروطة بالإيمان بشخصه. إنه إدعاء غير معقول ويعتبر تجديفاً لو صدر من أحد سوى الله.  فهل أعطى أى دليل يخوله السلطان لقول مثل هذا الكلام؟  الكتب تعطى تفاصيلا كثيرة لما حدث فى هذا اليوم بالذات ولكننا نقرأ فى النهاية: "و لما قال هذا  صرخ يسوع  بصوت عظيم، لعازر هلم خارجاً،  فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل، فقال لهم يسوع حلوه ودعوه يذهب". (يوحنا 11 : 43-44)



و إذا قرأت الإنجيل بعناية سوف تجد باستمرار أن:



*    يسوع يتكلم وكأنه الله

*    يسوع يتصرف وكأنه الله

*    يسوع يعطى الدليل لتأكيد أحقيته لهذا السلطان من خلال عمل المعجزات



 و يخبرنا الكتاب كيف أنه بعد أن قضى يسوع  ثلاثة سنوات مع هؤلاء التلاميذ سأله أحدهم و طلب أن يرى الله الآب.

و أجاب يسوع : "أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس. الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب …

صدقونى إنى أنا فى الآب و الآب فى، وإلا فصدقونى لسبب الأعمال نفسها".  (يوحنا 14 : 10-11)  



لقد إنتظر يسوع من تلاميذه والمحيطين به أن يعرفوا حقيقته ويتعرفوا على ماهيته من خلال أعماله وكلماته التى يمكن أن تصدر فقط من الله. يسوع يعطى البراهين ويتركك لتصل إلى إستنتاجاتك بنفسك.  إن أى إنسان  يستطيع أن يدعى أنه الله، و كثيرين عبر العصور إدعوا ذلك.  و لكن  وحده الله يستطيع أن يعطى البرهان الحقيقى وبالتالى لا يحتاج إلى جانب هذا البرهان أن يعطي أمراً مباشراً بعبادته.  عبارة  "أنا الله"  لا تضيف شيئاً جديداً فيما يخص التساؤل عن ماهيته.  هؤلاء الذين يفتحون قلوبهم للحقيقة سوف يتعرفون على البرهان  أما الذين يتجاهلون البرهان فلن يقنعهم بهذه الكلمات التى تطلبونها منه.  و إذا تعرفتم على ماهيته فإن عبادته ستكون هى الرد الأمثل والحتمى.



أنا أدرك أن هذه كلها أفكار صعبة التصديق و غير معقولة، لهذا السبب أيضا إستغرق التلاميذ كل هذا الوقت ليفهموها.  لقد بدأوا فقط  يفهمون مغزى كل ذلك بعد موت المسيح وقيامته عندما تقابلوا مع الرب القائم من بين الأموات.



نقرأ فى إنجيل يوحنا نهاية الإصحاح عشرين وفى إنجيل متى فى نهاية الإصحاح الثامن والعشرين أن يسوع تقبل أن يعبدوه  وأكد على ذلك.  و بالرغم من أنه لم يطلب أبدا أن نعبده إلا أنه قبل وأكد أنه الصواب. 



أنتم تقولون:



لم يقل يسوع فى أى مكان : "أنا الله فأعبدونى."



وإذا نظرنا إليها حرفياً فأنتم على حق إذ لم يقل هذه الكلمات ذاتها، و لكنه يعلن عن  ذاته بوضوح بطرق أخرى كثيرة.  إفتحوا عيونكم وسوف ترون أن يسوع قال: -بما أستعرضناه مسبقاً- بأنه هو الله.


منقول


----------



## Al Rashed (4 نوفمبر 2005)

Messias قال:
			
		

> إنكار قدرة الله على التجسد فى هيئة إنسان يضع حد لقدرة الله وأنت تؤمن بالله القادر على كل شئ
> 
> منقول



نعم الله يقدر على كل شيء لكن لا يعني انه فعل
وماذا يدل على ان الله تجسد في المسيح ؟


----------



## Zayer (6 نوفمبر 2005)

انا لو كنت مثلا ابني بيت 

وجيت الى احد العمال و قلت له اعمل كذا و كذا بشكل طبيعي ما راح يعمل هذا الشئ قبل لا يعرف من انا 

فلو جيت له و قلت له انا صاحب البيت و اعمل كذا و كذا راح يعمل 

بعدين انتو تعتبرو ان عيسى و الله و روح القدس هم شئ  

الان لما مات عيسى عليه السلام لمدة ثلاث ايام ( الرب بنسبة لكم ) 

شنو صار في الكون خلال هذي الثلاث الايام ؟ 

يعني خلال ثلاث ايام ما في رب او خلنا نقول الرب ميت 

هل يعقل هذا الكلام ؟


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> الان لما مات عيسى عليه السلام لمدة ثلاث ايام ( الرب بنسبة لكم )
> 
> شنو صار في الكون خلال هذي الثلاث الايام ؟
> 
> ...


 

بالطبع لا.... هل لك ادلة على ان كلامك هذا في عقيدتنا؟؟؟

المسيح قام بعد موته اي هذا معناه انه لم يلغى من الوجود خلال الثلاثة ايام...

الله غير محدود, اي اذا تواجد هنا في العراق لا يعني انه لا يتواجد في مصر في نفس الوقت...

الهنا غير محدود... يمكن له عمل اكثر من شئ في وقت واحد... يمكن له التواجد في اكثر من مكان في الحين ذاته....


----------



## استفانوس (7 نوفمبر 2005)

له كل المجد


----------



## fadia2005 (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ان السيد المسيح حقا لم يقول لنا انه هو الله بل اعمله هي التى كانت تقول لنا انا هو الله ا


----------



## steven gerrard (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

*تصويب للاخت فادية المسيح قال لنا انه الله فى مواضع كثيرة من الكتاب

كقوله مثلا : قبل ابراهيم انا كائن

سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## fadia2005 (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

اخي المسيح قال اني قبل ابراهيم انا كائن ولكن ليس انا الله


----------



## mawad (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*



fadia2005 قال:


> ان السيد المسيح حقا لم يقول لنا انه هو الله بل اعمله هي التى كانت تقول لنا انا هو الله ا



يا خبر أبيض علي الفضايح


----------



## mawad (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*



steven gerrard قال:


> *تصويب للاخت فادية المسيح قال لنا انه الله فى مواضع كثيرة من الكتاب
> 
> كقوله مثلا : قبل ابراهيم انا كائن
> 
> ...



هات النص الأصلي

ايجو ايمي

والأعمي قال ايجو ايمي
وجبريل قال ايجو ايمي
وبطرس قال ايجو ايمي

وبعدين ترجمة ايجو ايمي iam  يعني انا اكون
مش انا كائن​


----------



## Basilius (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

الاعمى قال ايجو ايمي بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بطرس قال ايجو ايمي بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جبريال قال ايجو ايمي بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل عندما يقول شخص ايجو ايمي و يسكت تبقى منعناها انا اكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المشكلة ان هذا الموضوع قتل بحثا و مناقشة 
وبرضة بتكرروة


----------



## الياس جمال (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
اسف شباب بس المسح  قال بلحرف الواحد اني هو انا  الله  
ولكن لم يفهم احد ما قالهو المسيح 
ولكن هوناك من  فهم الكلام لهذا السبب مات المسيح  بتهمت  الجديف على الله 
المسيح  قال لليهود  وطبعا بلغة العبرية 
انا  هو  الكان  بلعبربي  وبما يعني انا الله  
لهذا السبب قتل وصلب ومات  
طيبعا  هذا السبب عندا البشر  ولكن ليس عند الرب يسوع المسيح 
وثما قال المسيح  مشير الى انهو هو الله
انا في الاب والاب فيه 
وفي العهد القديم اتت الكثير من النبوات على ذكر الهويت يسوع 
ومنها 
اشيعاء ميخاء تكوين  
اعدو طريق الرب  
ها انا ارها على الصيب 
والكثير  


اما على سوئل احد الشباب هل الله يموت  وكيف يموت وماذا حصل في الارض 
الرب يسوع مات  
ولكن تذكر ان يسوع المسيح  هو انسان كامل والله كامل  
عليك التفكير  هل ولو مات الرب ماذا قد يحصل للارض 
سلام


----------



## steven gerrard (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

الاخ مواد

مش علشان حضرتك قريت كلمتين عن الموضوع بتاع ايجو امى تيجى تفرض عضلاتك 

المسيح هنا كان يقصد ايه؟​


----------



## there_one_god (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل&#16*

*هل الله واحد ام ثلاثة ؟*
الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ، وبعهديه القديم و الجديد هو مرجعنا لأي سؤال متعلق بالله، و يؤكد الكتاب المقدس حقيقة وحدانية الله بشكل لا يقبل المساومة، و هو مليء بالشواهد التي تقر بهذه الوحدانية ، مثل: 
خروج 2:20 "أنا الرب إلهك.. لا تكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي". 
تثنية 35:4 "لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه". 
إشعياء 5:45 "أنا الرب و ليس آخر. لا إله سواي" 
إشعياء 18:45 "أنا الرب وليس آخر" 
إشعياء 21:45 "أليس أنا الرب ولا إله غيري. ليس سواي" 
إشعياء 22:45 "لأني أنا الله و ليس آخر" 
إشعياء 9:46 "لأني أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي". 
رومية 12:10 "لأن رباً واحداً للجميع" 
كورنثوس الأولى 6:8 "لكن لنا إله واحد" 
أفسس 5:4 .... "رب واحد. إيمان واحد. معمودية واحدة" 
1 تيموثاوس 5:2 "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد" 
يعقوب 19:2 "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسناً تفعل"
وقانون الإيمان الذي نردده في كنائسنا بجميع طوائفها يقول:"نؤمن بإله واحد "
فنحن موحدون نؤمن وبكل يقين أن الله واحد لكن هذه الوحدانية ليست وحدانية مُجردة مُطلقة، لكنها وحدانية جامعة مانعة، بمعنى أنه إله واحد، جوهر واحد، ذات واحدة، لاهوت واحد، لكنه أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج، ومتميزون بغير انفصال، وكلمة أقنوم هي كلمة سريانية تدل على التمَيّز بغير انفصال( إتحاد في الجوهر و الطبيعة وتميز في الشخصية).
والأدلة كثيرة على أن وحدانية الله جامعة وليست مطلقة، فأسماء الله قد وردت في العهد القديم بصيغة الجمع أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مرة. أول آية في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين تقول " في البدء خلق ( بصيغة المفرد) الله ( ألوهيم بصيغة الجمع) السموات والأرض." نعمل ( بصيغة الجمع) الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا." ( بصيغة الجمع) " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" " هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم" وفي سفر إشعياء " ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أُرسِل ( بالمفرد) ومَن يذهب من أجلنا( بالجمع)." ولا يمكن أن نقول أن هذه صيغة تعظيم، فصيغة التعظيم لا وجود لها في اللغة العبرانية لكنها مُستحدثة في اللغة العربية، وحتى هذه الصيغة المُستحدثة لا تنطبق على قولهِ " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" وهذه الوحدانية الجامعة غير المُجرَّدة لازمة وضرورية لتفسير طبيعة الله قبل خلق هذه الخليقة، فنحن نعرف أنه بعد أن خلق الله الخليقة قد أحبّنا وصار يسمع صلواتنا ويتكلم إلينا في الأنبياء.
والسؤال هو تُرى ماذا كان يفعل الله قبل هذه الخليقة؟ هل كان يتكلم؟ هل كان يسمع؟ هل كان يُحب؟ لكن مع من وإلى من كان يسمع ومن كان يحب؟ هل كان قبل الخليقة صنماً لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ثم صار بعد الخليقة إلهاً حياً، حاشا!
إن الله لا يتغير ولا يتطور ولا يمكن أن يُضاف إليه شئ، فالله كان يحب ويتكلم ويسمع ضمن أقانيمه الثلاثة. فإذا قلنا أن الله لم يكن يتكلم قبل أن يخلق المخلوقات و أصبح يتكلم فهذا يعني إما تغيراً في الذات الإلهية أو أن الله غير مستقل و غير مكتف بذاته و هو بحاجة لمخلوقاته حتى يمارس صفاته وتكون صفاته عاملة ، حاشا لذلك فوحدانية الله هي الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة جامعة لكل ما يلزم الله لممارسة صفاته ومانعة لوجود جوهر آخر أو تركيب أو تجزئة في جوهر الله ، والتي وحدها تليق بجلاله لأن بها تكون له ذاتية خاصة، ويكون متصفاً بكل الصفات الإيجابية اللائقة بكماله، وتكون هذه الصفات ليس بالقوة بل بالفعل ومنذ الأزل هي عاملة، لذلك فلم يعترِه 
تغيير أو تطور، ولا جدَّ عليه جديد نتيجة خلق العالم.
يقال إن القديس أغسطينوس كان يسير على شاطئ البحر يوماً وهو مشغول بهذه الفكرة: كيف أن الله واحد في ثلاثة وثلاثة في واحد، عندما رأى طفلاً يحفر في الرمل حفرة ثم يملأها من البحر بواسطة دلو صغير والحفرة لا تمتلئ، فسأل الطفل "ماذا تريد أن تفعل؟" فقال "أريد أن أنقل هذا البحر الكبير ليكون لي أنا في حفرتي". فقال القديس أغسطينوس لنفسه: "هذا عين ما أفعله الآن. إني أحاول أن أضع الله غير المحدود في حفرة عقلي المحدود".


----------



## there_one_god (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ملاحظه وانت تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ( التوراة او الانجيل) اعرف انه المسيح عيسى عليه السلام عندما تكلم فهو لم يكن يتكلم عن نفسه بل تكلم عن الله هو كلمة الله في الارض مثلا ( القران الكريم انزل على محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام و كثير من الايات تقول انا الله او انا ربكم فاعبدوني هذا لا يعني ان محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام هو الله بل هو رسوله وكذلك المسيح عليه السلام يقول كلام الله وليس كلامه فاتقوا الله ) افرضو كلام كمثال و سترو الحق انشاء الله


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*



> هات النص الأصلي
> 
> ايجو ايمي
> 
> ...




الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). 


خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال إن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: «أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟». فقال لهم: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». سألوه: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أ فرأيت إبراهيم؟» (يوحنا8: 57). ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام. لكن لاحظ - عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل إنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح. وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم، الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين، إذ قال لهم المسيح إنه ”كائن“ قبل إبراهيم!


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، ”أنا كائن“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!

إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله؟


----------



## fadia2005 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

:ab4: 





mawad قال:


> هات النص الأصلي
> 
> ايجو ايمي
> 
> ...


----------



## fadia2005 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

شكرا لكم على كل جواب


----------



## mawad (24 أبريل 2007)

*بسم الله*



ana 100 100 قال:


> إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله؟



يا أستاذ ميه ميه

مين ضحك عليك وقالك الكلام ده

إفتح أي قاموس يوناني ودور علي معني ايجو ايمي

 الكلمة اليونانية (إيجو آيمي) ..معناها ...


(أنا الذي أو  أنا أكون , أو  أنا كنت , أو أنا من , أو أنا هو) 

وعلي هذا فلا يصح ابداً أن نقول ان ايجو ايمي هي لفظ الجلالة او تعني يهوه

وإلا

فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ أَرْسَلَهُمْ إِلَيْهِ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ وَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا الَّذِي

وعلى ذلك يكون بطرس هو الله​


----------



## fadia2005 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

شكرا لكك على جوابك اليوم اتعلم منكم اشياء جديده الف شكر من القلب


----------



## fadia2005 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

شكرا لكم على الجواب اني اتعلم منكم اشياء كثيره


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بسم الله*



mawad قال:


> يا أستاذ ميه ميه​
> مين ضحك عليك وقالك الكلام ده​
> إفتح أي قاموس يوناني ودور علي معني ايجو ايمي​
> الكلمة اليونانية (إيجو آيمي) ..معناها ...​
> ...


 
لماذا لم تكمل النص الذي هو من اعمال الرسل 10 و العدد 21

و لا تزعل, حفوت عليك الفرصة و اضع النص كاملا

فنزل بطرس الى الرجال الذين أرسلوا اليه من قبل كرنيليوس وقال ها انا الذي تطلبونه . ما هو السبب الذي حضرتم لاجله‎ .

فهل قال انا هو و لم يتبع بشئ اخر؟

كلامنا يا اخي العزيز ان ايجو امي الغير متبوعة بشئ ابدا و التي بدورها تدل بالاشارة الى لفظة يهوة المعرفوة بالعبيرة و العهد القديم 
و هذا ما نلتمسه في يوحنا 18 و العدد 6
فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.

فهل سقط  الرجال الذين أرسلوا اليه من قبل كرنيليوس عندما قال لهم بطرس ها انا الذي تطلبونه؟؟؟

هل ترى الفرق الكبير الان بين ما قاله المسيح و بين ما قاله بطرس او غيره؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&am*



> يا أستاذ ميه ميه
> 
> 
> مين ضحك عليك وقالك الكلام ده
> ...


 

المرة القادمة عزيزي تنزل النص كامل وتكمله مع كتابة الشاهد

كل علماء الاهوت يقولون ان قول المسيح قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن اي انه الله


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال إن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: «أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟». فقال لهم: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». سألوه: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أ فرأيت إبراهيم؟» (يوحنا8: 57). ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام. لكن لاحظ - عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل إنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح. وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم، الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين، إذ قال لهم المسيح إنه ”كائن“ قبل إبراهيم! 


عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العليقة، وطلب أن يرسله إلى بني إسرائيل، وقدم موسى العديد من الاعتراضات، كان أحد تلك الاعتراضات «فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه، فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: ”أهيه الذي أهيه“. وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل ”أهيه“ أرسلني إليكم» (خر3: 13، 14). وعندما تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد تُرجم اسم الجلالة ”أهيه“، إلى ”إجو آيمي“. نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم: ”أنا كائن“!


وعبارة ”أنا كائن“ مشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه“. وقد تكررت هذه العبارة ”إجو آيمي“ عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3×7).* كأن المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته، أنه هو ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب. والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر*


وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان، عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له يسوع الناصرى. قال لهم يسوع: ”*أنا هو“ (أي ”إجو آيمي“). ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول إنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا18: 4). فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه*!


ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، هي ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: *«إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ (إجو آيمي) تموتون في خطاياكم» (يوحنا8: 24). *


والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: *«قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، ”أنا كائن“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## mawad (26 أبريل 2007)

> كلامنا يا اخي العزيز ان ايجو امي الغير متبوعة بشئ ابدا و التي بدورها تدل بالاشارة الى لفظة يهوة المعرفوة بالعبيرة و العهد القديم


 ​ 
معني كلامك إن ايجو ايمي إذا جائت منفردة فهي بمعني
وإذا جائت متبوعة تعني شيئاً أخر​ 
يا للعجب​ 



> و التي بدورها تدل بالاشارة الى لفظة يهوة


​

أظن ده تصريح منك إن ايجو ايمي لا تعني يهوة بل مجرد اشارة​ 



> فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.


​ 
هو يا تري لفظ ( أنا هو ) هو لفظ الجلالة​​ 



> وعندما تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد تُرجم اسم الجلالة ”أهيه“، إلى ”إجو آيمي“.


​ 
أشكرك علي توضيحك للجملة باللون الأحمــــــــر​ 
من علمي القليل باليونانية يا استاذ مية مية​ 
وزي ما قلت لحضرتك سابقاً إفتح القاموس اليوناني ( ولا أعتقد إنك فعلت )​ 
أسهلهالك​ 
إفتح القاموس المسيحي الأول​ 
Strong's Greek Dictionary​ 
وهنبحث عن​ 
إيجو آيمي​

ἐγώ εἰμι
-------​ 
النتيجة ​ 
------​ 
معنى كلمة إيجو......أنا-I ..... إنه أنا me ..... أنا التأكيدية emphatic ​ 
معني كلمة آيمي .... أكون am.... كُنت was ....أو للتأكيد ....إنه أنا It is I ​ 
مما سبق يتبين لنا أن :​ 
إيجو آيمي : معناها .... إنه أنا ....أنا هو .... أنا الذي ... أنا كنت...أنا أكون .....!!!!​ 
لم يذكر القاموس مطلقاً أن ايجو ايمي تعني يهوة ​ 
ولا حتي تعني الإله , ولا اي شئ من هذا القبيل​ 
إذن​ 
ايجو ايمي لا تمت بصلة ليهوة​ 
لا من قريب ولا من بعيد​​ 



> وعبارة ”أنا كائن“ مشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه“.


​ 
ايه الكلام اللي انت بتقوله ده​ 
أنا كائن مشتقة من أكون​ 
يا خبر أبيض​ 
حد يصحح من المشرفين الكلام ده ​ 
اصل كده عيب قوي​ 



> والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه


​ 
يا سلاااااااااااااام​ 
اتحفنا كمان وكمان​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح  يوحنا(56:8)
فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم   يوحنا (57:8)
قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم* انا كائن  *يوحنا(58:8)
 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اما يسوع فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم و مضى هكذا   يوحنا(59:8)


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

سأل موسى الله، عندما ظهر له بلهيب نار في العليقة عن أسمه: " فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتى إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائهم أرسلني إليكم. فإذا قالوا ما أسمه فماذا أقول لهم؟" (خر3 :13).
والاسم في القديم لم يكن مجرد علامة (Lable) للشخص، بل يدل في الأغلب عن خواص وجوهر وصفات صاحبه، وعلى معناه(1). وهناك أداتان في العبرية للسؤال عن الاسم:
" ماه –mah " ,HGJD تساوى في العربية "ما – what" "ما أسمه ". وتسأل عن خاصية وصفه وجوهر الشخص، أو عن حادثه هامه ارتبطت بشخصه(2).
"مى – mi" والتي تساوى في العربية " من " وتسأل عن نسب الشخص أو بعض ملامحه الخارجية (3).
وقد استخدم موسى النبي الأولى " ما اسمه "، لأنه أراد أن يعرف أكثر من مجرد الاسم، أراد أن يعرف جوهر الاسم ومغزاه وخواصه وصفاته. فأجابه الله عما سأل وكشف له ما تاقت إليه نفسه:
" فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه". وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل "أهيه" أرسلني إليكم… يهوه إله آبائكم إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم. هذا أسمى إلى الأبدي وهذا ذكرى إلى دور فدور" (خر 14:3، 15).وعبارة " أهيه الذي أهيه " أو "Eheyeh asher Eheyeh " منقولة حرفياً من النص العبري إلى اللغة العربية. وهذا ما حدث أيضاً في الترجمات السريانية والفارسية والكلدانية التي نقلت النص كما هو(4)، وقد أجمع علماء اليهود في القديم وآباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى وبقية علماء الكتاب المقدس واللغة العبرية في كل العصور، على أن الاسم "أهيه – Eheyeh" مشتق من الفعل العبري "هايا –Haya"، فعل الكينونة " أكون – Etre – to Be". وقد ترجم بهذا المعنى " أكون "، " الكائن " وأحياناً " هو " في كل الترجمات العالمية


1 - فقد ترجم في اللغة اليونانية المعروفة بالسبعينية (LXX):والتي قام بها سبعون من علماء اليهود في القرن الثالث (282ق.م) قبل ميلاد المسيح: 
"ego eimi ho On… ho On a pestalke me"(5) وترجمت حرفياً إلى الإنجليزية: 
" Iam THE BEING… THE BEING has sent me" أي " أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني 

2 - وترجم في اللاتينية (The Volgate):
" Iam Who am " = "Ego Sum Qui sum "(6) و Sum " تعنى، أكون، أوجد، أحيا. أي أن الترجمة ركزت على الوجود المطلق للذات الإلهية "أكون الذي أكون

3 - وترجم في العربية التي هي شقيقه العبرية:
"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني" (ترجمة دار الكتاب المقدس).
وترجم في الكاثوليكية اليسوعية:
"أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني" (الترجمة اليسوعية).
وترجم في الترجمة اليسوعية الحديثة (1989م):
" أنا هو من هو… أنا هو أرسلني إليكم"(7).
ويعلق أصحاب الترجمة في الهامش قائلين:
"بما أن الله يعنى نفسه فهو يستعمل صيغة المتكلم "أنا هو"… لكن من الممكن أيضاً أن نترجم النص العبري حرفياً فنقول: "أنا هو من هو". وهذا يعنى بحسب قواعد الصرف والنحو العبرية "أنا هو الذي هو"، "أنا هو الكائن". وهكذا فهمه أصحاب الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية. فالله هو الكائن الوحيد حقاً… يتضمن هذا المقطع مُسبقاً تلك التوسعات التي سيأتي بها الوحي (راجع رؤ8:1): " أنه كائن وكان يأتي. وأنه القدير ". أي " الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء ".
وترجم في الترجمة العربية الجديدة (1993م):
" أنا هو الذي هو …. هو الذي أرسلني ".
وفي الهامش: " أنا هو الذي سأكونه ".
واحتفظت الترجمة البيروتية بالنص العبري كما هو:
" أهيه الذي أهيه… أهيه أرسلني".
وهذا ما سبق أن فعله أبو الفرج وفسره كالآتي:
" الأبدي الذي لم يذهب بعيداً 

4- وترجم في كل الترجمات الإنجليزية القديمة والحديثة(9) كالآتي:

"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون ما أكون"
"أكون الذي أكون"
"أكون الذي أكونه"
"سأكون ما أكون… أكون أرسلني".
“I Am Who I Am"
“I Am What I Am"
“ I Am That I Am"
“I Am That is Who I am"
“I Will Be What I Will Be… I Am has sent me

5- وترجم إلى الفرنسية:
"أكون الذي أكون… أكون أرسلني
وأيضاً
“Je suis qui Je suis"
“Je suis qui serai"(24)

وجاء في معجم اللاهوت الكتابي المترجم عن الفرنسية:
"أنى كائن"(10).
وهناك ترجمة فرنسية أخرى للحاخام اليهودى ذوى ( مع تعليق ) تقول(11):
“Je suis ce qui je suis Lemmuable. Le juste, aujourd, hui, Comme heir et demain: Seigneure, Eternel”:
"أكون ما أكون، أكون غير المتغير، العادل أمس واليوم وغداً


6- مغزاها في كل الترجمات:وبالرغم من أن الترجمة السريانية نقلت النص كما هو بدون ترجمة إلا أن القديس أفرا يم السرياني ( القرن الرابع الميلادي) ترجمها في تفسيره لسفر الخروج إلى: "أنا هو الكائن… الكائن أرسلني" وفسرها: " أنا الأزلي الذي لا أول له ولا بدء ولا نهاية ولا عدم"(12).
وقد فهمت وأدركت جميع الترجمات القديم والحديثة مغزى الاسم، "الكائن"، "أنا هو"، "أنا هو الكائن"، "أكون"، ومعناه وجوهره. فهو يعبر عن شخص الله وكينونته، كيانه، وجوهره وصفاته، ووجوده الدائم، المستمر، السرمدي، الأزلي الأبدي، الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية. فهو الموجود الدائم، في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد، "الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي". الموجود أبداً بلا بداية ولا نهاية، في كل زمان وقبل الزمان وبعده. فهو الكائن الذي يكون، بل ولابد أن يكون لأنه عله الكون وسبب وجوده. وهو الكائن الواجب الوجود، عله واصل وسبب كل وجود "خالق كل السموات وناشرها، باسط الأرض ونتائجها، معطى الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحاً" (اش42 :5)، " أنا أنا هو وليس إله معي. أنا أميت وأحيى.. أنى أرفع إلى السماء يدي وأقول حي أنا إلى الأبد" (تث32 :39).
كما يعنى الاسم أيضاً ويعبر عن حضور الله الدائم والمستمر والفعال. وهناك تفسير رائع لمتى هنرى يقول:
هو الموجود بذاته، إذ أن وجوده (being) في ذاته ولا يعتمد في وجوده على أحد ما، فأعظم وأحسن إنسان في العالم يقول: " بنعمة الله أنا ما أنا " (1كو15 :10) ولكن الله يقول بصوره مطلقة – وأكثر من أي مخلوق، سواء كان إنسان أو ملاك، " أنا ما أنا ". الكائن الموجود بذاته والذي لا يمكن أن يكون سوى المكتفي بذاته، فهو نبع البركة وكل الكفاية.
وهو أبدى وغير متغير، ودائماً هو هو، أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد، سيكون ما يكون، وما هو كائن ( يكون is) (رؤ1 :8).
ولن نكتشفه بالبحث. فمثل هذا الاسم يوصل ما يختص بالله بوضوح ودقه، ويقول في تأثير: " لماذا تسأل عن أسمى وهو عجيب " (قض13 :18)، ما أسمه وما أسم ابنه أن عرفت؟" (ام30 :4).
هل تسأل ما هو الله؟ ليكفينا أن نعرف أنه:
" يكون ما يكون وما كان أبداً وما سيكون أبداً "(13).

7- " أهيه – الكائن في الفكر اليهودي ":كان اسم الله " أهيه" يعرف بين اليهود الذين كانوا يعيشون في الشتات ويستخدمون اليونانية في أحاديثهم بـ " الكائن – ho On" وذلك بحسب الترجمة اليونانية التي كانت معهم.
والكائن كما بينا هو أسم الله الذي يعبر عن كينونته ووجوده وجوهره. وكانوا يعرفون "ho On– الكائن" أكثر من الأصل العبري " أهيه ". وكانوا فيلو (Philo) الفيلسوف اليهودي الأسكندرى يستخدم اللفظ اليوناني "الكائن"، في القرن الأول الميلادي، كالاسم الحقيقي لله(14).
أما يهود فلسطين فكانوا يعرفون الاسم في أصله العبري " أهيه " كما فسروا بنفس المعاني السابقة:
جاء في ترجوم جوناثان وترجوم أورشليم:
" هو الذي تكلم والعالم كان، الذي تكلم وكل الأشياء وجدت "(15).
وجاء في المدراش على الخروج 14:3 "أنا أكون الذي كنت وأكون والذي أكون الآن والذي سأكون في المستقبل "(16).
وجاء في ترجوم Joll على نفس النص: " أنا الذي كنت وسأكون "(17).
وجاء في نفس الترجوم على التثنية (39:32): " أنا أكون الذي يكون والذي كان، وأنا أكون الذي سيكون ولا يوجد إله ساوى 


8- " أهيه – الكائن – ho On " في العهد الجديد:ورد في سفر الرؤيا اسم "الكائن ho on" كاسم الله المعبر عن سرمديته خمس مرات، وقد ورد مضافاً إليه بعض أوصاف الله وألقابه الأخرى: "الرب الإله"، " القادر على كل شئ أي كلى القدرة، " القدوس " و " العادل ":
+ " نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي"(رؤ1 :4).
+ " أنا هو الألف والياء (البداية والنهاية) يقول الرب الإله الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شئ " (رؤ1 :8).
+ " قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي" (رؤ4 :8).
+ " نشكرك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي " (رؤ11 :17).
+ " عادل أنت أيها الكائن والذي كان والذي يكون " (رؤ16 :5).
وهذا هو نفس ما جاء في خروج (14:3) ولكن، هنا، بصوره متوسعة، وتفصيلية أكثر، وتفسيرية أكثر، تعبر عن كينونة الله وجوهره وتضيف ألقابه وصفاته، كالقدوس والقادر على كل شئ والعادل والرب الإله، كما تعبر عن سرمديته، وجوده الدائم المستمر، الدائم الوجود، الأزلي الأبدي، الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية.
وقد ركز الوحي هنا على ثلاث تقسيمات للزمن:
"الذي كان – الكائن – والذي يكون أو الذي يأتي"
أي الذي كان منذ الأزل بلا بداية، والكائن في الحاضر والماضي والمستقبل، الموجود دائماً، والذي يأتي أو الذي يكون كما هو كائن وكما كان، إلى الأبد بلا نهاية، فهو الدائم الوجود، السرمدي


9- " أهيه – الكائن – ho On" وآباء الكنيسة:أدرك أباء الكنيسة منذ البدء وفهموا مغزى إعلان الله لأسمه الذي أعلنه لموسى " أهيه الذي أهيه " وعرفوا بالتسليم والدراسة وإرشاد الروح القدس أنه يعنى " الكائن "، " الموجود الواجب الوجود "، " أكون الذي أكون "، " أنا هو الكائن "، " أنا هو الموجود "، " أنا هو الذي يوجد "، " الذي يكون "، أي الله في جوهره وفي أبديته وفي كينونته:
+ قال العلامة أوريجانوس (185 – 245م):
" الذي وحده هو الذي يكون (الكائن –ho On) والذي يأتي"، ثلاث تقسيمات في الزمن للاسم الواحد (الكائن –ho On) الذي يكون"(19).
وأيضاً: " الآن، كل الأشياء مهما كانت في ذاك الذي يوجد حقاً والذي قال لموسى: " أكون الذي أكون"(20).
+ وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (296 – 373م):
" عندما نسمع " أكون الذي يكون " و " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " و " أسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد " و " هكذا يقول الرب القدير " ندرك أن المقصود هو الجوهر البسيط المقدس غير المدرك للذي يكون"(21).
+ وقال هيلارى أسقف بواتييه (315- 67/368م):
" وفي هذه الكتب (كتب موسى والأنبياء) يعطى الخالق، الله نفسه، شهادة عن نفسه بالكلمات التالية: " أكون الذي أكون "، وأيضاً هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم ".
وذهلت حقا لهذا التعريف الواضح لله الذي عبر عن المعرفة غير المدركة للطبيعة الإلهية بكلمات أكثر ملائمة للذكاء البشرى. لأنه لا يمكن أن يدرك العقل صفة لله تميزه أكثر من وجوده. لأن الوجود بالمعنى المطلق لا يمكن أن يتضمن ما له بداية وما سيكون له نهاية، ولا يمكن للذي يضم الآن استمرارية الوجود (الأبدية) وقوة (مصدر) السعادة التامة أن لا يكون له وجود في الماضي ولا في المستقبل، لأن ما هو إلهي لا يمكن أن يكون له بداية أو نهاية. وبما أن أبدية الله لا تنفصل عن ذاته، لذا يليق به هذا الشيء الواحد الوحيد: الذي هو يكون. كتأكيد لأبديته المطلقة (التي لا تنتهي)"(22).
+ وقال القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيزينزا (325 – 389م):
" الذي يكون والله، هما الاسمان الخاصان بجوهره، ومن هذين الاسمين، بصفة خاصة، الذي يكون، ليس لأنه عندما تكلم إلى موسى على الجبل وموسى سأله: ما أسمه، فقط. فقد دعي نفسه عندما أوصى موسى أن يقول للشعب: الذي يكون أرسلني، بل لأن هذا الاسم هو الأكثر ملائمة ودقه أيضاً… فنحن نسأل عن طبيعة ذي الوجود المطلق وغير المتحد بآخر، فالكينونة بمعناها اللائق خاصة بالله بصفة مطلقة وغير محدودة بكلمات مثل قبل أو بعد، لأنه لا يوجد فيه ماضي أو مستقبل"(23).
وقال أيضاً: "الله كان دائماً ويكون وسيكون، أو بمعنى أدق، هو الكائن دائماً… فهو موجود أبداً، وهكذا يسمى نفسه عندما يتعامل مع موسى على الجبل. وهو يجمع في ذاته كل الوجود (Being) لأنه لا بداية له ولا نهاية "(24).
+ وقال القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص (339 – 394م):
" توضح كلمة الأسفار المقدسة علامة واحدة للاهوت الحقيقي، التي تعلمها موسى من الصوت العلوي (الذي من فوق)، عندما سمعه يقول:
" أنا هو الذي يوجد "، لذا يليق بنا أن نؤمن أنه هو وحده اللاهوت الحق الذي وجوده وجود أبدى وغير محدود (لا نهائي)"(25).
وقال أيضاً أن الله "في ظهوره الإلهي لموسى أعطى نفسه اسم الموجود عندما قال "أكون الذي أكون"(26).
+ وقال امبروز أسقف ميلان (340 – 397م):
" الاسم هو ما يميز الشيء وبواسطته يمكن أن يفهم. وأنا من رأى موسى، عندما سأل: " ما أسمك؟ ". فقد أراد أن يعرف ما يخص الله وأن يعرف شئ خاص عنه. ولأن الله كان يعرف ما يدور في عقله، لذا لم يخبره باسمه بل بعمله، أنه لا يعبر عن أسم عام بل خاص عندما يقول: " أكون الذي أكون "، لأنه لا يوجد شئ أكثر تميزاً لله من كونه الموجود دائماً "(27).
+ ويقول القديس جيروم (342 – 420م):
" يقول الرب في الخروج: " أكون الذي أكون " وهكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: " الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم "… الله الذي يكون دائماً، ليس له بداية من خارج ذاته، وهو أصل ذاته وسبب جوهره الذاتي" (28).
+ وقال أغسطينوس أسقف هيبو (354 – 430م):
" وبكونه وحده الذي يوجد، قال: " أكون الذي أكون " و " قل لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني إليكم ". لم يقل، الرب الإله، القدير، الرحيم، العادل، ولو قال لهم هذا لكان محقاً تماماً ولكنه… أجاب أنه هو الذي يكون الذي يدعى الكائن ذاته"(29).
+ أخيراً قال يوحنا الدمشقي (675 – 749م):
" يبدو أن أكثر أسماء الله، المنطوق بها، مصداقية هو " الذي يكون " كما يقول هو ذاته على الجبل في جوابه لموسى " قل لبني إسرائيل: الذي يكون أرسلني" لأنه يحفظ في ذاته كل الوجود


----------



## mawad (26 أبريل 2007)

*بسم الله الواحد الأحد*



ana 100 100 قال:


> ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح  يوحنا(56:8)
> فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم   يوحنا (57:8)
> قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم* انا كائن  *يوحنا(58:8)
> فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اما يسوع فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم و مضى هكذا   يوحنا(59:8)



تاني ايجو ايمي

هو مش احنا طلعنا المعني الحقيقي للكلمة , ومن القاموس المسيحي

جاي تجيبهالي تاني

المهم

بخصوص النصوص اللي حضرت كتبتها

لقد أعتقد اليهود أن المسيح كان يتكلم عن وجدوه الفعلي بالروح والبدن عندما قال لهم : (( قبل أن يكون أبراهيم أنا كائن )) 

كما هو حالهم في الكثير من سوء الفهم للمسيح

وألقى اليهود سؤالهم الذي يفضح تماماً سوء فهمهم إذ حسبوه يتكلم عن الوجود الفعلي الحسي فسألوه : (( ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد . أفرأيت إبراهيم )) يوحنا [ 8 : 57 ] 

فرد لمسيح عليهم : (( الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن )) يوحنا [ 8 :  58]

لقد أراد المسيح أن يقول لهم إن الله الذي خلق إبراهيم وسائر الخلق قدر له ( أي للمسيح ) الوجود قبل أن يولد في عالم الحس والوجود الفعلي شأن كل خلق الله من البشر الذين قدر الله لهم الوجود ، ولكن اليهود لم يفهموا قصده ( فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ) يوحنا [ 8 : 59 ]

فاليهود قد أخلطوا بين وجود المسيح كمشيئة لله وبين الوجود الجسمي الفعلي له في الحياة

وها أنت الآن تُسئ الفهم في النص كما أساء فهمه اليهود من قبل

هداني وهداك الله​


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بسم الله الواحد الأحد*



mawad قال:


> لقد أراد المسيح أن يقول لهم إن الله الذي خلق إبراهيم وسائر الخلق قدر له ( أي للمسيح ) الوجود قبل أن يولد في عالم الحس والوجود الفعلي شأن كل خلق الله من البشر الذين قدر الله لهم الوجود ، ولكن اليهود لم يفهموا قصده ( فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ) يوحنا [ 8 : 59 ]
> ​




*ما هذه السفسطة؟؟
 ثم مين فينا يا اخ اللى مش فاهم كلام المسيح؟؟
الذين يؤمنون بكل كلمة قالها ولا الذين يتهمون كلامه بانه محرف ويأخذون منه ما يعجبهم ويفسرونه على هواهم؟؟
ولا تنسى ان هذا قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وانك انت السائل ونحن المجيبين وليس عكس
فالنص واضح جدا وشرحناه لك وفهمناك ان المسيح كان يتحدث فى هذا النص عن ازليته وعن كونه يهوه*


----------



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الله*



mawad قال:


> معني كلامك إن ايجو ايمي إذا جائت منفردة فهي بمعني
> وإذا جائت متبوعة تعني شيئاً أخر​
> يا للعجب​


​فعلا يا للعجب 

ذكرنا ان المسيح بكلامه ذكر انا هو و التي نفسه ما تعنيه يهوه
فلا بطرس ولا غير بطرس ذكر ايجو ايمي بدون الحاقها بصفة او تكملة, و هي لا تعني الى لفظة يهوة
​ 



> أظن ده تصريح منك إن ايجو ايمي لا تعني يهوة بل مجرد اشارة


 ​
نحن نتكلم عن لغتين مختلفتين في مصطلاحاتها و معانيها فعندما اقلك كلمة ايجو ايمي تعني و تشير الى يهوه, يبقى تفهمى كيف؟​​​ 

​
​​​ 
​



> إيجو آيمي : معناها .... إنه أنا ....أنا هو .... أنا الذي ... أنا كنت...أنا أكون .....!!!!


​


> لم يذكر القاموس مطلقاً أن ايجو ايمي تعني يهوة ​


​​طيب ما تقول من البداية انك لا تعرف معنى يهوه
معنى كلمة يهوة هي بالظبط كما في ايجة ايمي

فهمت ولا لسة؟​​ 
​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*



> لقد أراد المسيح أن يقول لهم إن الله الذي خلق إبراهيم وسائر الخلق قدر له ( أي للمسيح ) الوجود قبل أن يولد في عالم الحس والوجود الفعلي شأن كل خلق الله من البشر الذين قدر الله لهم الوجود ، ولكن اليهود لم يفهموا قصده ( فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ) يوحنا [ 8 : 59 ]



انت مسلم وتريد تفسير الكتاب المقدس حسب فكرك الاسلامي وهذا اكبر غلط

ارجع للتفاسير المسيحية وتفسيرك ليس بحجة علينا... ومين ضحك عليك بهذا الكلام الي كله فلسفات دون اي علم بالمسيحيات ودون دراسة


----------



## steven gerrard (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بسم الله الواحد الأحد*




> تاني ايجو ايمي
> 
> هو مش احنا طلعنا المعني الحقيقي للكلمة , ومن القاموس المسيحي
> 
> جاي تجيبهالي تاني


لا مطلعناش المعنى المقصود يا مواد تعالى نشوف سترونج بيقول ايه وركز
εἰμί
eimi
i-mee'
First person singular present indicative; a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; *I exist* (used only when emphatic): - am, have been, X it is I, was.

شوفت الكلام الاحمر
شوفه كويس يمكن تفهم
لو جبت اى طفل بيعرف انجليزى وقلتله *I exist معناها ايه
هايقولك معناها 

أنا كائن

Was **γενέσθαι**  , I am  ἐγώ εἰμι

من المُهمِ مُلاحَظَة الفرق بين الفعلين. حياة إبراهيم كَانتْ تحت شروطِ الوقتِ، وكَانَ لها  بِداية دنيوية. لِذلك،  إبراهيم جاء إلى الوجود، أَو  ولد** (  γενέσθαι  **). 

حياة السيد المسيح مِنْ وإلى الخلودِ. لِذلك فان الصيغة هنا  للوجودِ الخالدِ المُطلقِ، لذلك فالمعنى هو أَنا كائن  **ἐγώ εἰμι** 

ولتوضيح القصد لنرى التفسير بالاسفل


*


> المهم
> 
> بخصوص النصوص اللي حضرت كتبتها
> 
> ...



 ليه بتفسر على مزاجك يعنى ينفع اجيلك وافسر القران على مزاجى 

 معلومة جديده بالنسبه لى ان المسلمين هما اللى فهموا المسيح كان يقصد ايه بعد 2000 سنه
واليهود اللى كان بيكلمهم مافهموش وكمان المسيحيين مفهموش

وبعدين ايه التفسير الاهبل العبيط اللى انت كاتبه ده اللى مايدخلش دماغ طفل ياخى طب اسبوكها صح مش تمشى ورا كلام الهبل اللى بيفسرولكم الايات على مزاجكم

ودى مش شتيمه علشان ماتزعلش لانى لما افسر دين واحد تانى على مزاجى ابقى اهبل وبخدع نفسى

هاتيجى تكلمنا هنا يبقى تلتزم بتفاسيرنا

تعالى بقه نحط النص الكامل علشان نشوف التدليس الاسلامى للتفاسير

Joh 8:56  أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 
Joh 8:57  فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 
Joh 8:58  قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 

المسيح له المجد بيقولوهم ان ابوكم ابراهيم شاف يومى هذا ففرح

فقالوله ازاى ابراهيم اللى هوه من الآف السنين يبقى شافك وانت ماكملتش 50 سنه

*ازاى تبقى شفته*

فقالهم
الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِن

نشوف بقه التفاسير اللى صح بتقول ايه


v* لماذا لم يقل:" قبل أن كان إبراهيم أنا كنت" بل  "**أنا الكائن"... يستخدم المسيح هذا التعبير ليعني استمرار الكائن فوق كل  زمان.** لهذا حُسب هذا التعبير تجديفًا.*
* القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​ *
*v لتزنوا الكلمات، ولتتعرفوا على السرّ. "**قبل أن  يكون (يُخلق was made) أنا كائن". لتفهموا  أن "خُلق" تشير إلى الخلق البشري، أما "**أنا كائن" فتشير إلى الجوهر الإلهي.  لم يقل: "قبل أن يكون (was) أنا كنت"، ذاك  الذي لم يُخلق إلاَّ بي أنا الكائن. ولم يقل "قبل أن يُخلق إبراهيم أنا خُلقت"...  لتميزوا بين الخالق والمخلوق.*
* القديس أغسطينوس​ *
*v "أنا كائن" في الحاضر، لأن اللاهوت ليس فيه ماضٍ  ولا زمن المستقبل بل دائمًا "**كائن" إذ لم يقل: "أنا كنت قبل إبراهيم". 
*​​====================================
====================================

نقطة تانية فى غاية الاهمية والتى اعتبرها اهم من كل ما ذكر
وكذلك لم يتطرق لها احد من قبل

واكيد مفيش حد من المسلمين سمعها قبل كده لانهم مش دارسين مجرد ناس بتقتطع الكلام وخلاص

النقطة هى

أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ

محدش سال نفسه ايه المقصود بان ابراهيم راى يوم المسيح هذا ففرح

هاقولكم ليه بس ركزوا معايا

لانه منذ البدء اُعلن ان نسل المرأه يسحق راس الحية

وقال الله لابراهيم 
 «بِذَاتِي اقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ انِّي مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الامْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ 
 ابَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَاكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيرا كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ اعْدَائِهِ 

هذا عندما لم يمسك ابراهيم ابنه اسحق عن الرب

فقال ابراهيم فى هذا الموضع

 فَدَعَا ابْرَاهِيمُ اسْمَ ذَلِكَ الْمَوْضِعِ «يَهْوَهْ يِرْاهْ». حَتَّى انَّهُ يُقَالُ الْيَوْمَ: «فِي جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ يُرَى». 


لقد ظهر الرب لابراهيم فى ذلك الموضع وغالبا فقد فسر لابراهيم ما حدث وان مافعله هو رمز للفداء
الذى آمن به ابراهيم 

ولذا فان ذلك الموضع الذى ظهر فيه الرب لابراهيم هو الموضع المقدس

جبل  الْمُرِيَّا 

اقام سليمان هيكل الرب المقدس

كما اننا لو لاحظنا ان الرب امر ابراهيم بذبح ابنه اسحق وبعد 3 ايام اراه الرب الموضع وايضا فداه بكبش

وهذا ما حدث فى اشارة تامة للفداء حيث صلب المسيح وقام بعد 3 ايام وتم الفداء

لذا فقد راى ابراهيم يوم الرب الجديد ( فى شخص المسيح )
كما اعلن له فى القدم ( يوم ظهر له الرب بعد فداء اسحق )

*ففرح ابراهيم وتهلل لانه راى يوم الرب الذى تمت فيه النبؤة

وتهلل لانه راى عهد الرب الذى تحقق بالفداء*


النصوص واضحه لكن للاسف المسلمين بيخدعوا انفسهم وبيقولوا ان اليهود مش فهموه ولا احنا كلام المسيح

​


----------



## mawad (28 أبريل 2007)

*بسم الله الواحد الأحد*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسب التكرار و الاعادة*


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

اترك التكرار و الاعادة
هذا تحذير لك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

mawad
*اظن انه جاوبنك بما فيه الكفاية وانا قولت الي عندي مقتنع او لا هذه مشكلتك وسيبك من العناد وافهم
وراجع مشاركتي*


----------



## mawad (28 أبريل 2007)

*الحمد لله الواحد الأحد لا إله غيره*



> حرر بواسطة My Rock
> بسب التكرار و الاعادة



مشاركاتي مُعادة ومُكررة يا روك

حسبي  الله ونعم الوكيل

و والله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما يدل هذا إلا علي ضعفكم​


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحمد لله الواحد الأحد لا إله غيره*



mawad قال:


> و والله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما يدل هذا إلا علي ضعفكم​
> ​


 

اه عادي, عيد الاسطوانة المشروخة بتاعكم ديه
بس هذا تحذير اخر لك, اترك الموضوع من هذه الردود التافهة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

روك دعه يكتب المشاركة تبعته نشوف شو يكتب وراح نرد عليه


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

هذه الاسئلة هي كلها خارج محور الموضوع الرئيسي 

و كل منها يحتاج موضوع منفصل ..... 


فالرجاء الالتزام في صلب الموضوع و عدم تشتيت فكر القارئ


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل&#16*

*المشكلة اخي ابن الشرق انهم لا يعلمون شىء اسمة نظام نهائيا *
*و كالعادة نسخ اعمى و لصق اغبى و كلة جهل في جهل *
*وكالعادة ايضا نقل من اشخاص في قمة الجهل *
*على سبيل المثال *



> كيف ذلك وكلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية الأصل معناها : ( الذات الإلهية المستقلة ) ؟!!!!


*اللة اللة اللة ..... يا عيني على الجهل *
*بقى اقنوم يعني ذات الهية و مستقلة كمان ..... *
*و كالعادة جهل في قضية الفداء و جهل في مفهوم الخطية و الطبيعة المتوارثة *


> ماذا تعني الأسرار السبعة التي يحتفظ بها القسيس لنفسه وهي على حد علمي


*حلوة اوي يحتفظ بيها لنفسة دي *
*جايبة يحتفظ بيها لنفسة منين ؟*
*و حاجات كتير قوي قوي في قمة الجهل *


*فياريت بلاش اسلوب النسخ و اللصق دة *
*و بلاش تشتيت للمواضيع *
*و ابقى افتحي موضوع اخر اطرحي فية اسئلتك بس تكون اولا بعلم ... مش بالجهل و الكذب اللي بينا منة قليل *
*وتكون سؤال سؤال مش شروة و كب و خلاص*


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&am*



> مفردها أقنوم – كيف ذلك وكلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية الأصل معناها : ( الذات الإلهية المستقلة ) ؟!!!!


 
*شيئ غريب ....... بدأنا اكتشاف علماء جدد للغة السريانية في العصر الحالي ! *


*الى من يؤلف هذه الاسئلة ........ *

*هل تستطيع قراءة الحروف السريانية ......  حتى تترجم الكلمات السريانية ؟؟!! *

*و أي معجم قد استعملتم ؟ *


----------



## ooomik (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ياهدى كفاية احراج عايزاه يقولك انه مش عارفها اكيد لازم يتهرب ولوهيه جايباهامن موقع اسلامى رد عليها اقنعنا


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*



ooomik قال:


> الانجيل محرف والدليل اقرا:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::كككك
> (ولما ابتدء يسوع كان لة نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ماكان يظن ابن يوسف هالى)
> 
> افتح معى بنفس الترتيب نسخة الملك  الانجليزية سوف تجد عبارت على ماكان يعتقد ابن يوسف بين الاقواس للتوضيح وهذة وجة نظر النسخة الانجليزية اما النسخة العربية فادخلت الجملة كنص من نصوص الكتاب االكتاب المقدس و اذا راجعت اقدم النسخ لن تجد هذة الجملة اصلا فى انحيل لوقا ولقد كان علماء المسيحية  يحتفظون بالاقواس لما يضعونة من توضيح او هوامش فى الكتاب المقدس فى النسخ الموجودة من حوالى القرن الاول الى القرن الخامس الميلادى و تم ازالة الاقواس للعديد من السباب و هى التقرب من عقية الحكام الرومان امثال قسطنطين و لزيادة نفوذ رجال الدين و التأكد على ما كان يعتقدة بعضهم
> ...




*يا حول الله انت مش كتبت نفس المداخلة هنا يا اوميك وانا رديت عليك!!!!!!!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9&page=3
يا ريت كله يدخل ويشوف.
يا ريت بلاش التكرار مرة اخرى وهنعتبرها هفوة لن تتكرر, اما بالنسبة لمداخلة هدى فسيتم حذفها لانها منسوخة من موقع محمدى ولانها ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع ده غير ان كلها تم الاجابة عنها عشرات المرات بهذا القسم وبقسم الرد على الشبهات.*


----------



## ضيف جديد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس*

الم يكن المسيح نطفة وجنيناً فى رحم السيدة العذراء الم تلده كما تلد النساء الم يكن طفلا رضيعاً 
هل هذا هو الله ام مخلوق بيد الله وبشرا نبياً بعثه الله للبشر للتعريف بالله الواحد الأحد -يقول الله تعالى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد" 
اللهم اهد عبادك اجمعين لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

+ الفكر المسيحى بخصوص التجسد الإلهى ، لا يعنى الولادة بالتزاوج ، فهذا لايقوله ولا المعتوهين . ولكن المعنى هو التجسد المعجزى الذى ليس له مثيل .
++ أما إذا أردت القول بعدم إمكانية حدوث ذلك ، فذلك سؤال ثانى،يختص بقدرة الله أو عدم قدرته على التجسد ، وأما إذا أردت القول بأن الله - مع قدرته على كل شيئ - لا يقبل ولا يريد أن يفعل ذلك ، فذلك سؤال ثالث ،يختص بما يراه الله مكروهاً أو مقبولاً لديه .
+++  ونحن نؤمن أنه يقدر وأنه يريد، بدافع محبته .+++ ولحضرتك الحق فى القبول أو الرفض ، فليس فى الأمر إرغام ، فإن أساس العدل فى المحاكمة الإلهية ، هو حرية الإختيار .
++++ أما بخصوص كلمة إقنوم أو كلمة هيبوستاسيس ، فإنها تعنى الذى لا قيام بدونه، أو الأساس المطلق . لأن الآب هو الذات الذى لاقيام لللاهوت بدونه، والإبن أو الكلمة هو العقل الذى لاقيام بدونه ، والروح القدس هو الحياة الذى لاقيام بدونه .
+ وكلمة : الإبن تعنى العقل-أو الكلمة- المولود فى الذات الإلهية ، فكلمة ولادة -هنا - لا تعنى الجسدانيات ، بل بمعنى روحى ، يمكن تقريبه للذهن بميلاد النور من النار ، بدون فارق فى الجوهر ولا فى الزمن ،ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق ، لأن الله ليس له شبيه لنشبهه به .


----------



## الحوت (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس*



ضيف جديد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد"



*لم يلد ولم يولد ..!!!
هو في حد يلد قبل ما يولد :smile02
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

نعم وبالطبع المسيح هو الله فقد نسب الية الكتاب المقدس كل الاسماء والقابه وصفاته واعماله , ودعى اسمه بسوع (مت 1 : 21 ) (لو 1 : 31 ) واصله العبرى " يهوشاع " ومعناه الله المخلص او الله يخلص (يهوه يخلص ) كما دعى "عمانوئيل" فى سفر اشعياء ةانجيل متى وتفسيره "الله معنا" (اش 7 : 14 ) (مت 1 : 23 ) كما دعاه الكتاب " الله" او " الاله"
فقد اكدت نبوات انبياء العهد القديم الوهيته وانه الاله القدير والازلى الابدى الذى لا بدايه له ولا نهايه . واكد العهد الجديد انه الاله الابدى الازلى الاول والاخر الذى لا بدايه ولا نهايه 
فرب المجد يقول عن نفسه:
"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه يقول الرب الاله الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى القادر على كل شى " (رؤ 1 : 8 )
"انا هو الالف والياء الاول والاخر " (رؤ 1 : 11 )
"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه الاول والاخر "(رؤ 22 : 13 )
"قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا اكون (كائن) " (يو 58 : 8 ) اى انا اكون دائما ,انا الكائن دائما ,فى كل زمان ,بلا بدايه ولا نهايه
"يسوع المسيح هوهو امسا واليوم والى الابد " (عب 13 :7 )​


----------



## خادم الفاروق (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

اريد ان اسالك يا اخوان كيفية الصلاه عندكم( الدين المسيحي) ؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



خادم الفاروق قال:


> اريد ان اسالك يا اخوان كيفية الصلاه عندكم( الدين المسيحي) ؟



_*يا خادم....
انت داخل تشتت الموضوع :a82:
الموضوع بيتكلم عن الوهية المسيح له المجد فى الكتاب المقدس 
لو عايز تسأل عن الصلاة أبقى أطرح سؤالك ​*_


----------



## خادم الفاروق (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*يا خادم....
> انت داخل تشتت الموضوع :a82:
> الموضوع بيتكلم عن الوهية المسيح له المجد فى الكتاب المقدس
> لو عايز تسأل عن الصلاة أبقى أطرح سؤالك ​*_



من فضلك نادني باسمي الحقيقي فانا لست خادم انما خادم الفاروق الا تعرفين القراءه؟؟؟


----------



## ADADAD (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

*علم الأصول يقول أن العقائد لا بد أن تكون عليها أدلة صريحة لا تحتمل أي ـاويل  لأن الدليل إذا تطرق إليه الإحتمال بطل به الإستدلال

وألوهية المسيح عندكم هي أصل الدين - أليس كذلك؟

وبالتالي لا بد أن تكون أدلة صريحة لا تحتمل التأويل أو الإختلاف على تفسيرها تقول أن المسيح هو الله أو يطلب من الناس أن يعبدوه

ألا ترون معي أيها العقلاء أنه من أعجب العجائب على الرغم من اعتقادنا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ومع هذا لا يوجد دليل صريح يقول فيه المسيح أنا الله أو اعبدوني

وصدق الله حيث قال ( وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ [المائدة : 116]مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَّا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ [المائدة : 117]

والمعنى - واذكر إذ قال الله تعالى يوم القيامة: يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اجعلوني وأمي معبودين من دون الله؟ فأجاب عيسى -منزِّهًا الله تعالى-: ما ينبغي لي أن أقول للناس غير الحق. إن كنتُ قلتُ هذا فقد علمتَه; لأنه لا يخفى عليك شيء, تعلم ما تضمره نفسي, ولا أعلم أنا ما في نفسك. إنك أنت عالمٌ بكل شيء مما ظهر أو خفي.

قال عيسى عليه السلام: يا ربِّ ما قلتُ لهم إلا ما أوحيته إليَّ, وأمرتني بتبليغه من إفرادك بالتوحيد والعبادة, وكنتُ على ما يفعلونه -وأنا بين أظهرهم- شاهدًا عليهم وعلى أفعالهم وأقوالهم, فلما وفيتني أجلي على الأرض, ورفعتني إلى السماء حيًّا, كنت أنت المطَّلِع على سرائرهم, وأنت على كل شيء شهيد, لا تخفى عليك خافية في الأرض ولا في السماء.*​


----------



## ADADAD (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

*فلو كان المسيح هو الله أو قال لهم أنه الله أو طلب منهم أن يعبدوه - فلماذا اختلفت آراء الطوائف المسيحية حوله؟

طائفة تقول أنه عبد الله ورسوله كشهود يهوه

وطائفة تقول أنه ابن الله كالكاثوليك

وطائفة تقول أنه هو الله نفسه كالإرثوزكس

لماذا كل هذا الإختلاف حول طبيعة المسيح؟

لو كان هناك نص صريح لما وجد هذا الإختلاف وهذا التباين بينكم

هل يريد المسيح أن يضلل الناس ولذلك لم يقل لهم أنه الله أو طلب منهم أن يعبدوه صراحة؟
وبالتالي يكون قد قصر في توصيل الرسالة التي جاء من أجلها وهي تخليص الناس من العذاب الأبدي
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



ADADAD قال:


> *فلو كان المسيح هو الله أو قال لهم أنه الله أو طلب منهم أن يعبدوه - فلماذا اختلفت آراء الطوائف المسيحية حوله؟
> 
> طائفة تقول أنه عبد الله ورسوله كشهود يهوه
> 
> ...



ADADAD...
ان طوائف المسيحية هى الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتستانت والباقى دول لا نعترف بهم كمسيحين 
أما بالنسبة للطوائف المسيحية التى ذكرتها فهى تؤمن وتعترف با المسيح هو ابن الله الاتى الى العالم 
ولا يشك كلا منهم ادنى شك فى حقيقة لاهوت المسيح 

ولا تنسى...
ان الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد وهو المسيح له المجد 
وكل الطوائف تقول...
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحـــــــــــد أمين 
وكلنا نعترف ونؤمن ان المسيح هو الله ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



ADADAD قال:


> *
> ألا ترون معي أيها العقلاء أنه من أعجب العجائب على الرغم من اعتقادنا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ومع هذا لا يوجد دليل صريح يقول فيه المسيح أنا الله أو اعبدوني
> 
> .*​




نعم وبالطبع المسيح هو الله فقد نسب الية الكتاب المقدس كل الاسماء والقابه وصفاته واعماله , ودعى اسمه بسوع (مت 1 : 21 ) (لو 1 : 31 ) واصله العبرى " يهوشاع " ومعناه الله المخلص او الله يخلص (يهوه يخلص ) كما دعى "عمانوئيل" فى سفر اشعياء ةانجيل متى وتفسيره "الله معنا" (اش 7 : 14 ) (مت 1 : 23 ) كما دعاه الكتاب " الله" او " الاله"
فقد اكدت نبوات انبياء العهد القديم الوهيته وانه الاله القدير والازلى الابدى الذى لا بدايه له ولا نهايه . واكد العهد الجديد انه الاله الابدى الازلى الاول والاخر الذى لا بدايه ولا نهايه 
فرب المجد يقول عن نفسه:
"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه يقول الرب الاله الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى القادر على كل شى " (رؤ 1 : 8 )
"انا هو الالف والياء الاول والاخر " (رؤ 1 : 11 )
"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه الاول والاخر "(رؤ 22 : 13 )
"قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا اكون (كائن) " (يو 58 : 8 ) اى انا اكون دائما ,انا الكائن دائما ,فى كل زمان ,بلا بدايه ولا نهايه
"يسوع المسيح هوهو امسا واليوم والى الابد " (عب 13 :7 )

هنا ثلاث نقاط هى : 

ا - إن الله وحده هو الديان 

ب - السيد المسيح هو الديان 

ج - استنتاج 

+ + + 

+ الله وحده هو الديان: 
............................ 

أبونا ابراهيم فى شفاعته فى أهل سادوم يلقب الرب بأنه ( ديان الأرض كلها ) ( تك 18 : 25 ) ويقول داود فى مزاميره ( الرب يدين الشعوب) ( مز 7 : 8 )، ( يدين الشعوب بالاستقامة) ( مز 96 : 10 ) ، ( يدين المسكونة بالعدل) ( مز 96 : 13 ) ( مز 98 : 9 ) ، ( يارب إله النقمات أشرق ، ارتفع يا ديان الأرض) ( مز 94 : 2 )( تخبر السموات بعدله لأن الله هو الديان) ( مز 50 : 6 ) . وفى الرسالة إلى رومية ( ....يدين الله العالم ) ( رو 3 : 6 ) 

وطبيعى أن الله يدين العالم لأنه فاحص القلوب والكلى وقارئ الأفكار وعارف أعمال كل أحد لذلك يدين بالعدل والاستقامة 

+ + + 

+ المسيح هو الديان : 
................................ 

1- يقول بولس الرسول ( لأننا لابد أننا جميعا نظهر أمام كرسى المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيرا كان أم شرا) ( 2 كو 5 : 10 ( 

2- وقال الرب فى أنجيل متى( إن ابن الانسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد بحسب عمله) ( متى 16 : 27 ) 

3- وقال أيضا ( متى جاء ابن الانسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم عن بعض كما يميز الراعى الخراف من الجداء فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره ويقول....)( متى 25 : 31 - 46 ) 
ثم يشرح تفاصيل قضائه العادل فيمضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية) 


4- ويقول عن نهاية العالم ( يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلى الاثم ويطرحونهم فى أتون النار) ( متى 13 : 41 ، 42 ) 

5- ويقول القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس ( ...الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته) ( 2 تى 4 : 1 ) 

6 - ويقول الرب فى سفر الرؤيا ( وها أنا آتى سريعا وأجرتى معى لأجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله ) ( رؤ 22 : 13 ، 14 ) 

+ + + 

7- ولعل من أسباب قيامه للدينونة أنه يعرف أعمال كل أحد وهكذا نجد أنه فى رسائله لملائكة الكنائس السبع فى آسيا يقول لكل راعى كنيسة ( أنا عارف أعمالك ) ( رؤ 2 : 2 ، 9 ، 13 ، 19 ) ، ( رؤ 3 : 1 ، 8 ، 15 ) . انظر أيضا ( متى 7 : 22 ، 23 ) 

+ + + 

+ استنتاج : 
..................... 
فإن كان المسيح هو الديان فإنه يكون الله لأن الله هو الديان وهو يفعل ذلك ويحكم على أفعال الناس لأنه يعرفها وأيضا لقوله : 

8- ( فستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا فاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطى كل واحد بحسب أعماله) ( رؤ 2 : 23 ). 

إذن ليس هو فقط يعرف الأعمال وإنما بالإكثر فاحص القلوب والكلى وهذا يقدم لنا دليلا آخر على لاهوته.

وهذا القليل من الايات التى تثبت لاهوت المسيح ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ميرسي مرمر واحب ان اضيف بعض الاشياء لننهي هذا الموضوع


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هل قال المسيح انه هو الله وجاء في صورة انسان ؟؟



هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ... 

هكذا دائما يسأل الاخوة المسلمين 
اخي وعزيزي المسلم : 

مارأيك في سؤال مثل هذا ؟؟ 

هل هو سؤال منطقي ؟؟ 

هناك ثلاث نقاط غير منطقية في هذا السؤال 

النقطة الاولى : 


اذا قلنا ان ملكا تواضع ولبس ملابس احد عامة الشعب ومشي في الاسواق لتفقد احوال الرعية ، هل سوف يمشي في كل مكان مهلالا وصارخا " أنا هو الملك ، انحنوا لي " ، ام سوف يختار الملك بعضا من رعيته الموثوق بهم ، ويخبرهم عن شخصيته وعن مهمته وعن ماذا سوف يلبس وكيف سيتصرف وهو كأحد افراد الشعب ، ومتى سوف يعلن عن حقيقته ويعود الى قصره وعرشه ؟؟؟ 
وهل اذا قالها المسيح سوف تعترف معنا بأنه هو فعلا الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟ 

اقصد ، انك سوف تصدق ببساطة وسهولة ولن تتهم الانجيل بالتحريف ؟؟ 

وما رأيك اذا قلت لك ان في القرآن اعترافا من فرعون بأنه هو الله 
وانت تؤمن طبعا بالقرآن وبحفظه وبأنه غير محرف 

فهل تصدق ان فرعون فعلا هو الله لمجرد انه قالها وان القرآن ذكرها ؟؟؟ 


(وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ 
فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحاً لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) (القصص:3 

وينسب ايضا الى فرعون في سورة النازعات : 
(فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى) (النازعـات:24) 

هل هذا التصريح القرآني كاف لك بان تعترف بألوهية فرعون ؟؟؟ 

***** 

النقطة الثانية : 

اذا جاء اليك واحد وقال : " انا هو الرحمن الرحيم السميع العليم الخالق غافر الذنب " 

واضح مما سبق انه لم ينطق لفظ ( الله ) صراحة ، ولكن ماذا سوف تقول عنه ؟؟؟ 

ألن تقول عنه انه يدعي لنفسه " الأولوهية " ؟؟؟ 


******* 

النقطة الثالثة : 

ايهما اقوى واصدق اثباتا ، ان يقول انه هو الله ، ام ان يفعل افعال الله ـ هذا ليس نفيا انه قال ولكن تساؤل يجب ان تجيب عنه لاكمال الحوار !!!! 

هل تصدق النجار الذي يأتي لعمل شغل في ديكورات المنزل الخشبية ، فقط عندما يقول " أنا نجار " ، وماذا اذا استمر اليوم كله يقسم ويحلف لك انه " نجار " بدون ان يمسك قطعة خشب واحدة لكي يبدأ في اثبات بالفعل أنه " نجار " وليس مدعي ؟؟؟ 

ومارأيك اذا لم ينطق بأي كلمة ، ولكن بدأ بالفعل في انشاء روائع من الخشب في تصميم منزلك ، هل سوف ستعترف به انه " نجار " ام انك سوف تنتظر منه ان يقول انه " نجار " ؟؟؟ 

********* 

هذه المقدمة ضرورية 
لكي تعيد الى ذهنك ترتيب المنطق في معرفة حقائق الاشياء 
فلا تنقل اسئلة محفوظة ، ولكن تعال نعمل العقل ( هبة الله ) 
لنبحث معا عن الحقيقة ... 

تعال معي لنقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ، كيف قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه 
" انه هو الله " بالاقوال والافعال .... 

يتبع ...............
منقول هذا الموضوع من الاخ الغالي نيو مان ربنا يبارك خدمتة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

بحسب فهم اليهود للكتب السماوية واسماء الله وافعاله ، في التوراة بالعبرية ، فان المسيح قد اعلن نفسه انه هو الله ، فهمها اليهود ، وقالوا له صراحة بعدها : كيف تقول عن نفسك انك الله ؟؟؟ 



تعالوا معا نقرا : من الانجيل هذا الحوار بين الرب يسوع واليهود . 



" 51 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد. 
52 فقال له اليهود الآن علمنا ان بك شيطانا.قد مات ابراهيم والانبياء.وانت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد. 
53 ألعلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات.والانبياء ماتوا.من تجعل نفسك. 
54 اجاب يسوع ان كنت امجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا.ابي هو الذي يمجدني الذي تقولون انتم انه الهكم 
55 ولستم تعرفونه.واما انا فاعرفه.وان قلت اني لست اعرفه اكون مثلكم كاذبا.لكني اعرفه واحفظ قوله. 
56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. 
57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم. 
58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 
59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا " 


( يوحنا 8 : 51 - 59) 


لماذا أراد اليهود أن يرجموا المسيح بعد كلامه ؟؟ 
ما هي التهمة التي وجهوها اليه وتستحق الرجم ؟؟ 
قال المسيح بشكل واضح وصريح انه هو الله 
قالها لليهود ، بلغتهم وبعلومهم عن الله واسمائهم ولذلك فقد فهمها اليهود 
وحاولوا ان يرجموه بتهمة التجديف 


قال المسيح انه هو ( الله ) بالاسم الذي يعرفه اليهود بالعبرية 
قال ( انا كائن ) ... قبل ابراهيم انا كائن 
لم يقل المسيح قبل ابراهيم ( انا كنت ) ، بل انا كائن .. 


وهو نفس الاسم العبري القديم الذي اعلن الله به عن نفسه لموسى 
( انا هو ) ، انا الكائن .. 


هل من اسم الله في العهد القديم ( الكائن ) ؟؟؟ 
الاجابة ببساطة هي : نعم ، ان اول اسم اعلن الله به عن نفسه للبشريه هو ( أنا هو ، بمعنى انا الكائن ليس الذي كان وليس الذي سوف يكون بل في كل وقت أنا هو ) 



تعالوا معي نقرأ في سفر الخروج من العهد القديم . 
" فقال موسى للّه من انا حتى اذهب الى فرعون وحتى اخرج بني اسرائيل من مصر . 12 فقال اني اكون معك وهذه تكون لك العلامة اني ارسلتك . حينما تخرج الشعب من مصر تعبدون الله على هذا الجبل . 13 فقال موسى لله ها انا آتي الى بني اسرائيل واقول لهم اله آبائكم ارسلني اليكم . فاذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا اقول لهم . 14 فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه . وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل أهيه ارسلني اليكم 15 وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله آبائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم . هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور . 


خروج 3 


بحسب فهم اليهود للكتب السماوية واسماء الله وافعاله في التوراة بالعبرية فان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه الله ، ما هو ردك ?? 


أهيه الذي أهيه كلمة عبرية بحروف عربية فضل المترجم كتابتها كما هي معناها في العربية ( أنا هو ) وقد قال المسيح اكثر من مرة ( انا هو ) مستخدما اسم الله القديم ، فهمه اليهود ، وحاولوا رجمه وقتله .. 


تعالوا معي لنقرأ كيف فهم اليهود قول المسيح انه هو الله ؟؟؟ 

بحسب فهم اليهود للكتب السماوية واسماء الله وافعاله ، في التوراة بالعبرية ، فان المسيح قد اعلن نفسه انه هو الله ، فهمها اليهود ، وقالوا له صراحة بعدها : كيف تقول عن نفسك انك الله ؟؟؟ 

يتبع .....


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ملحوظة : هذه الادلة ليست للحصر ولكن لضرب الامثلة فقط ... 

الدليل الاول : 

في حوار اليهود مع السيد المسيح ، فهموا جيدا ان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الله 



17 فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل ، فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلون ، لانه لم ينقص السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 


( يوحنا 5: 17 - 18 ) 


هنا يجب علينا الا نتجاهل ان المسيح كان يخاطب اليهود ، وهم المعنيين اولا بفهم الكتب المقدسة بين ايديهم ، وما هي الاشارات التي يعطيها الانسان ليعلن عن اللاهوت ( الله ) . 

******* 
الدليل الثاني : 

في حوار آخر يسوع المسيح مع معلم الناموس الاسرائيلي نيقوديموس : 

" اجاب يسوع وقال له انت معلّم اسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا . 11 الحق الحق اقول لك اننا انما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا . 12 ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات . 13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء " 
( يوحنا 3 : 10 - 13 ) 

المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في نفس الوقت ، هل هذا يكون لانسان عادي ؟؟؟ 
بالطبع كانت هذه اشارة واضحة ان (ابن الانسان ) ما هو الا ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) فهو الذي يستطيع ان ينزل من السماء ويكون ايضا في السماء في آن واحد .... 

********* 

الدليل الثالث : 

" 23 وكان يسوع يتمشى في الهيكل في رواق سليمان . 24 فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له الى متى تعلّق انفسنا . ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا . 25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون . الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي . 26 ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم . 27 خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني . 28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي . 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي . 30 انا والآب واحد 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه . 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي . بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني . 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف . فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها 
( يوحنا 10 :23 - 33 ) 

هذا تقرير واضح من اليهود انهم فعلوا اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته ... 
قالوا له كيف وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها ؟؟؟ 

هل هذا معناه ان المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته ام لم يعلن ؟؟؟ 
هل هذا معناه ان اليهود فهموا او لم يفهموا ؟؟؟ 

يتبع ....__________________


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

السيد المسيح هو الذي قرر ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فهل بعدها يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو المعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟ 
وردت كلمة السجود في العهد الجديد 60 مرة 
وكلها كانت مقرونة بالسجود للسيد يسوع المسيح ، فيما عدا مايلي ( وهو لا يخرج ايضا عن مفهوم سجود العبادة ) : 

1- طلب الشيطان من المسيح ان يسجد له سجود العبادة ، مما استلزم المسيح ان يرد عليه 
( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) 
(متى 4 : 10( و ( لوقا 4 : 8 ) 

2- سجود كرنيليوس لبطرس عندما دخل اليه مما استدعي بطرس ان يكون ردة فعله كما يلي : 
" فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان" ( اعمال 10 : 25) 

3- سجود يوحنا للملاك الذي ظهر له في سفر الرؤيا ، مما استدعى الملاك ان يقول له انا عبد مثلك : 
" فخررت امام رجليه لاسجد له.فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.انا عبد معك ومع اخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع.اسجد للّه.فان شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة " 
(رؤيا 19 : 10) 
"8 وانا يوحنا الذي كان ينظر ويسمع هذا.وحين سمعت ونظرت خررت لاسجد امام رجلي الملاك الذي كان يريني هذا. 
9 فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.لاني عبد معك ومع اخوتك الانبياء والذين يحفظون اقوال هذا الكتاب.اسجد للّه. 
( رؤيا 22 : 8 - 9) 


من هذا نستنتج مايلي : 
1- كل افعال السجود في العهد الجديد تم تقديمها للسيد يسوع المسيح وقبلها 
2- رفض كل البشر والملائكة هذا النوع من السجد وقرروا ( اسجد لله ) 
3- فقط السيد يسوع المسيح قبله ولم يعترض عليه 
4- السيد المسيح هو الذي قرر ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فهل بعدها يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو ( الله) المعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟ 


يتبع ....
__________________


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

هل الرب يسوع المسيح هو "يهوه" العهد القديم ؟؟ 
هل تكلم الله في العهد القديم ( المعروف باسم يهوه ) معلنا انه سوف يأتي في الجسد الى الارض ، وهل تحقق هذا في شخص السيد يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟ 

تعالوا لنرى : 


تكلم الله ( يهوه ) في العهد القديم انه هو الرب الاله وليس غيره واسمه ومجده لا يعطيه لآخر (اشعياء 42 : 8 ) ، واسمه وكرامته لا يعطيه لآخر (اشعياء 48 : 11) ، فاذا وجدنا ان نفس الاسم والمجد والكرامة هي للرب يسوع المسيح ، ( ماقاله يهوه عن نفسه قاله الرب يسوع عن نفسه ايضا (واثبته بالفعل بالمعجزات والآيات ) فهل اعطى يهوه اسمه ومجده وكرامته لآخر ، ام ان المسيح هو نفسه يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟ 

تكلم ايضا الله (يهوه) انه " رأى انه ليس انسان وتحيّر من انه ليس شفيع . فخلّصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده. " (اشعياء 59 : 16 ) ، نعم بر (يهوه) المتكلم في العهد القديم هو نفسه الذي اخذه الرب يسوع : " ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب (يهوه) واقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الارض. في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب (يهوه) برنا. " (إرمياء 26 : 6 و 33 : 16 ) جدير بالذكر ان "الرب برنا" وردت في العبرية كلمة واحدة هي (يهوه تسدكينو) . 

قال الرب يسوع المسيح " لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب، من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله " ( يوحنا 5 : 23 ) و قال ايضا : " مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " ( يوحنا5 : 17 ) وقال الرب يسوع ايضا :" فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل. فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله " ( يوحنا 5 : 17 - 18 ) 

استخدم الرب يسوع اسم الجلالة ( يهوه ، ومعناه الكائن ) و قال : " قبل ابراهيم انا كائن " (يوحنا 8 : 58 ) كان يمكن ان يقول ( قبل ابراهيم انا كنت ) ولكنه اختار بدقة لفظة ( كائن ) وقد فهم اليهود المغزى ، وانه استخدم لفظ الجلاله ( الكائن اي يهوه ) "فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه " (يوحنا 8 : 59 ) 

لقد اثبت الرب يسوع المسيح انه له نفس سلطان الله ( يهوه ) الخالق ، فخلق اعين للمولود اعمى ( يوحنا 9 : 32 ) بنفس مادة الخلق ( الطين ) وبنفس الطريقة التي استعملها الله الخالق . 
وايضا كان يسوع له سلطان غفران الخطايا ، فغفرالخطايا للمفلوج ( مرقس 2 : 9 و متى 9 : 2 و لوقا 5: 20 ) وغفر ايضا للمرأة الباكية في بيت سمعان ( لوقا 7 : 48 )، وغفر خطايا المرأة الزانية التي امسكت في ذات الفعل ( يوحنا 8 : 11 ) وغفر ايضا الخطايا لمريض بركة بيت حسدا ( يوحنا 5 : 14 ) وقد اعترف اليهود انه لا يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده ( مرقس 2 : 7 و لوقا 5 : 21 ) 

والبشائر مليئة بالمعجزات التي تثبت سلطان الرب يسوع على الخليقة فكانت الريح والبحر يطيعانه (مرقس 4 : 41 ) وكان له سلطان على الشياطين ، فلم نسمع مطلقا ان لانسان ايا كان له سلطان على الشياطين غير الرب يسوع . 
لقد استعمل الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه اسم ومجد وكرامة يهوه التي لا يعطيها لآخر . 


يهوه في العهد القديم 
كرسيك يا الله (الوهيم) الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك ( مزمور 45 : 6 ) 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. (عبرانيين 1 : 8 ) 

يهوه في العهد القديم 
عند اجتماع الشعوب معا والممالك لعبادة الرب(يهوه) ضعّف في الطريق قوتي قصر ايامي. اقول يا الهي(ايل) لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي.الى دهر الدهور سنوك. من قدم اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك (مزمور 102 : 22 - 24 )وايضا : (المتكلم هو يهوه )من اجل نفسي ، من اجل نفسي افعل. لانه كيف يدنس اسمي وكرامتي لا اعطيها لآخر ، اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته.انا هو. انا الاول وانا الآخر ، ويدي اسست الارض ويميني نشرت السموات.انا ادعوهنّ فيقفن معا (اشعياء 48 : 11 - 13 ) 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
(عن الابن يقول) وانت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد ولكن انت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى وكرداء تطويها فتتغيّر ولكن انت انت وسنوك لن تفنى.(عبرانيين 1: 10 - 12 ) 
تعقيب (1) : عب 1 : 9 "لذلك مسحك الله الهك " تتكلم عن الناسوت ، وهنا نرى ان الكاتب يذكر لاهوت المسيح وناسوته ايضا في آن واحد 
تعقيب (2) راجع قول يهوه) انا الاول وانا الآخر مع اقوال الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا 

يهوه في العهد القديم 
صعدت الى العلاء.سبيت سبيا.قبلت عطايا بين الناس وايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله (يهوه) (مزمور 68 : 18 ) 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
(الكلام هنا عن الرب يسوع) لذلك يقول .اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا. واما انه صعد فما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد ايضا فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل. (افسس 4 : 8 ) 

يهوه في العهد القديم 
جعلت الرب (يهوه) امامي في كل حين.لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع. (مزمور 16 : 8 ) 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
لان داود يقول فيه (الرب يسوع) كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. (اعمال 2 :27 ) 

يهوه في العهد القديم 
ويكون ان كل من يدعو باسم الرب (يهوه) ينجو (يوئيل 2 : 23 ) 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص (الكلام عن الرب يسوع المسيح) (روميه 10: 13 ) و ( اعمال 2 : 25 ) 

يهوه في العهد القديم 
في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد (ادوناي) جالسا على كرسي عال ومرتفع واذياله تملأ الهيكل (1)فقلت ويل لي اني هلكت لاني انسان نجس الشفتين وانا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لان عينيّ قد رأتا الملك (يهوه) رب الجنود.(5) ثم سمعت صوت السيد (ادوناي) قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.(8 ) (اشعياء 6 ) الاعداد (1 و 8 ) ادوناي (3 و 5 و 12 ) يهوه 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
قال اشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه (اي عن الرب يسوع المسيح ) (يوحنا 12 : 41 ) وايضا (بولس في اعمال الرسل 28 : 27 ) وايضا (متى 13 : 15)وايضا (مرقس 4 : 12 ) 

يهوه في العهد القديم 
فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر واذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه.فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه. فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يٌرى ( تكوين 22 : 13 - 14 ) 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
(قال الرب يسوع ) :"ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم. قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.( يوحنا 8 : 56 - 58 ) 

يهوه في العهد القديم 
فان فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار.(الوهيم)(مزمور 7 : 9 ) 

الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد 
قال الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا : ستعلم جميع الكنائس أنني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد فيكم بحسب أعماله (رؤيا 2 :23 ) 

.... يتبع
__________________


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

بعض الشواهد من العهد الجديد تؤكد ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله (يهوه ) الازلي: 

"و بالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءي لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد " ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16 ) 

" فاني كنت اود لو اكون انا نفسي محروما من المسيح لاجل اخوتي انسبائي حسب الجسد ، الذين هم اسرائليون ولهم التبني والمجد والعهود والاشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد ، ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين " ( روميه 9 : 3 - 5 ) 

احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه. (اعمال 20: 28 ) 

تعقيب : بولس هنا يتكلم عن دم الله وليس دم المسيح وكلنا نعترف بان الذي مات على الصليب وسفك دمه هو المسيح ، وهنا لا يمكننا الا ان نعترف ان المسيح هو الله . 


"4 سلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي ومن السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه 5 ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات ورئيس ملوك الارض.الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه 6 وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة للّه ابيه له المجد والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين.آمين 7 هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض.نعم آمين. 8 انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء 
(رؤيا 1 : 4 - 8 ) 

" فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر 
18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت. " 
(رؤيا 1 : 18 ) 

"وقال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا.وقال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة وامينة. 6 ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. " (رؤيا 21 : 5 - 6 ) 

تعقيب : اذا كان الرب يسوع يقول عن نفسه "انه هو الالف والياء" ، "الاول والآخر" ، ويؤكد انه الرب يسوع بقوله " الحي وكنت ميتا " ثم نسمع نفس الكلمة من الله الجالس على العرش فلا يمكننا الا ان نعترف باتضاع ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الجالس على العرش له المجد والكرامة الى ابد الآبدين . 

"واراني نهرا صافيا من ماء حياة لامعا كبلّور خارجا من عرش الله والخروف. " (رؤيا 22 : 1 ) 
"ولا تكون لعنة ما في ما بعد. وعرش الله والخروف يكون فيها وعبيده يخدمونه." (رؤيا 22 : 3 ) 
تعقيب : اذا كان عرشا واحدا في السماء وهو "عرش الله والخروف" ، اذا الله هو المسيح ( ورمزه الخروف القائم الذي يبدو كأنه مذبوحا ) 

"هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لانه رب الارباب وملك الملوك " (رؤيا 17 : 14 ) 

وله على ثوبه (الرب يسوع ) وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ( رؤيا 19 : 16 ) 

"الى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح 15 الذي سيبيّنه في اوقاته المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب 16 الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية.آمين " (تيموثاوس الاولى 6 : 14 - 16 ) 



نعم كان الرب يسوع هو الله (يهوه) كما هو معلن في العهد القديم ، اخلى نفسه و مجده وتواضع في صورة الانسان يسوع المسيح (فيليبي 2 : 5 - 10 ) ولهذا فلا نستغرب انه قبل الصليب ( مرحلة الاخلاء) لم يعلن مجده الالهي فقط ، بل ايضا اعلن بشريته الكاملة ، ولكن بعد الصليب قال للتلاميذ انه قد دفع اليه كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض (متى 28 : 18 ) واعترف له الجميع انه عالم بكل شيء (يوحنا 16: 30 ) لقد كان الرب يسوع المسيح في الجسد في مرحلة اخلاء المجد ، ولكنه اخذ المجد الذي كان له قبل كون العالم بعد الصليب (يوحنا 17 : 5 ) ، نعم ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو نفسه الله الظاهر في الجسد (حسب كل ما تكلم عنه الانبياء في العهد القديم )


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

*يا أخ لا نريد كلاما كثيرا لا فائدة منه ولا نريد مضيعة للوقت

قلنا أن مسألة ألوهية المسيح من أصل الدين عندكم بل هي أصل الدين وأساسه كما تعتقدون

وبناء على ذلك فلا بد أن يثبت هذا الأصل بأدلة صريحة واضحة لا تحتمل التأويل ولا تحتمل أن يكون فيها رأيان


وكل ما ذكرته  الأخ مرام والأخ marounandrew لا يوجد فيه دليل واحد صريح وإنما كله يحتمل التأويل

والدليل إذا تطرق إليه الإحتمال بطل به الإستدلال - كما هو معلوم عند علماء الإصول

نحن نريد كلاما واضحا لا لبس فيه يفيد بأن المسيح قال عن نفسه أنه الله أو اعبدوني

وما ضرته يا أخ marounandrew من أمثلة فهو قياس فاسد لأن الله لا بد أن يبين لعباده كل شيء حتى يكونوا على بينة من أمرهم ، ولا بد أن يحدد منهم ما يريده منهم
لا بد أن يطلب منهم أن يعبدوه 

المسيح جاء في صورة انسان فلا  بد أن يقول عن نفسه أنه الله ويطلب من الناس أن يعبدوه

بل بالعكس الذي قام به المسيح من أعمال يدل على أنه عبد وليس إلها

صلى لله ولو كان إلها لما جاز له أن يفعل ذلك 

لا تقوا فعل ذلك من أجل أن يعلم ، أقول إليك أيها القارىء الكريم الأدلة الدامغة من الاناجيل التي تثبت أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يكن معروفاً إلا بالنبوة ، وسيتضح من هذه الادلة أن المسيح والمؤمنين به وأعدائه اتفقت كلمتهم على صفة النبوة إثباتاً له من نفسه والمؤمنين به أو إنكاراً له من جانب أعدائه .

أولاً : ورد بإنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 19 ] : أن تلميذين من تلاميذ المسيح وصفوه بالنبوه وهو يخاطبهم ولم ينكر عليهم هذا الوصف فكانا يقولان ( يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبيـاً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب . ))

ثانياً : ورد بإنجيل يوحنا [ 9 : 17 ] قول الرجل الاعمى :

(( قالوا أيضاً للأعمى ماذا تقول أنت عنه من حيث أنه فتح عينيك فقال إنه نبـي ))

ثالثا : وفي رسالة أعمال الرسل [ 3 : 22 ] حمل بطرس قول موسى عليه السلام الوارد في العهد القديم عن المسيح قوله (( إن نبيـاً مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم . ))

فموسى عليه السلام صرح بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى سيقيم لهم نبياً ولم يقل سينزل لهم الرب .

رابعا : ورد بإنجيل متى [ 21 : 10 ، 11 ] ان المسيح لما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها وسألت من هذا ؟ فكانت الاجابة من الجموع الغفيرة من المؤمنين والتلاميذ الذين دخلوا مع المسيح مدينة القدس هي : ((هذا يسوع النبـي من ناصرة الجليل ))

كل الجموع تسأل ، وكل المؤمنين يجيبون وعلى رأسهم تلاميذ المسيح قائلين ( هذا يسوع النبي )

فهل هناك أعظم من هذه الشهادة التي شهد بها كل المؤمنين وسمع بها الجموع الغفيرة في أورشليم ؟! وتفرق الجمع بعد ذلك على معرفة هذه الحقيقة وهي أن المسيح نبي كريم وليس إلهاً .

خامساً : ورد بإنجيل يوحنا [ 6 : 14 ] ان الناس الذين رأوا معجزة تكثير الطعام التي صنعها المسيح فآمنوا بها قالوا : (( إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبــي الآتي إلى العالم )) فأقرهم المسيح ولم ينكر عليهم وصفهم له بالنبوة وكانوا جمع كثير بنحو 5 آلاف رجل فدل هذا على أن المسيح لم يدع الألوهية ولم يكن يعرف عن ألوهيته المزعومة شيئاً .

سادساً : جاء في إنجيل متى [ 13 : 57 ] ان المسيح لما رأى أهل الناصرة يحاربونه وينكرون معجزاته رد عليهم قائلاً : (( ليس نبي بلاكرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته )) فالمسيح أيها القارىء الكريم لم يقل لهم أني إله وانما قال لهم فقط إنني نبي ولا كرامة لنبي في بلده ، فالألوهية لم تكن تخطر ببال المسيح عليه السلام مطلقاً .

سابعا : وفي انجيل لوقا [ 13 : 33 ] يتكلم المسيح وهو يعرض نفسه قائلا : (( لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجاً عن أورشليم))

فهذا إقرار من المسيح عليه السلام بأنه نبي من جملة الأنبياء وليس للأنبياء كلهم إلا طبيعة واحدة وهي الطبيعة الآدمية فتأمل .

ثامناً : ونستنتج من كلام أعداء المسيح النافي لنبوة المسيح الوارد في لوقا [ 7 : 25 ] أن المسيح كان مشتهراً بالنبوة ولم يدع الالوهية لذلك فهم ينفون نبوته قائلين : (( إنه لم يقم نبـي من الجليل ))

وخلاصة ما تقدم من أدلة :

إنه إذا كان المؤمنون بالمسيح وأعدائه والمسيح نفسه كلامهم لا يتعدى نبوة المسيح إثباتاً ونفياً فهل يجوز لأحد بعد ذلك أن يرفض تلك الأقوال جميعها في صراحتها ويذهب إلى القول بأنه إله؟

(( ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ )) ( مريم :35 ) ​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

[CENTER]يا أخ لا نريد كلاما كثيرا لا فائدة منه ولا نريد مضيعة للوقت[/CENTER]

اولا حسن اسلوبك اخي اوكي حد جبرك تقرا مع العلم اني واثق انك مقرتش شئ لاتي لسة كاتب مشاركاتي من وقت قليل انتم يا محمديون لا ترودون الفهم تريدو ان تجادلون فقط لكن فهم لا وبعدين يعني اية مضيعة للوقت حد جبرك انك تقرا عيب عليك يا اخي



> قلنا أن مسألة ألوهية المسيح من أصل الدين عندكم بل هي أصل الدين وأساسه كما تعتقدون
> 
> وبناء على ذلك فلا بد أن يثبت هذا الأصل بأدلة صريحة واضحة لا تحتمل التأويل ولا تحتمل أن يكون فيها رأيان



مش قلتلك انك مقرتش الموضوع ام انك قريتة وبتضحك علي نفسك حاجة غريبة فعلا كل دي ادلة وبيقول هاتو ادلة هههههههههههههههه ضحكتني هذا الاسلوب الاسلامي انا عارفة اقرا مشاركاتي كويس وبطل هذة الخدع الاسلامية ولا اقول لك ليكن الاعضاء حكم بيننا ولنجعلهم يقراوا المشاركات والبينة علي من ادعي





> وكل ما ذكرته الأخ مرام والأخ marounandrew لا يوجد فيه دليل واحد صريح وإنما كله يحتمل التأويل



مش قلتلك انو اسلوبك المحمدي دة خبذينة وعارفينة اتحداك ان تثبت كلامك هذا 





> والدليل إذا تطرق إليه الإحتمال بطل به الإستدلال - كما هو معلوم عند علماء الإصول
> 
> نحن نريد كلاما واضحا لا لبس فيه يفيد بأن المسيح قال عن نفسه أنه الله أو اعبدوني



علي الرغم انك لم تقرا المشاركات لكن هكتبلك تاني لعلك تفهم 

تقديم


يُعتبَر الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح حجر الزاوية في الإيمان المسيحي، والسجود له - بحسب كلمة الله - هو الطريق الوحيدة للحياة الأبدية. وحيث أن ملايين المسيحيين في العالم اليوم يؤمنون أن المسيح هو الله، وبالتالي فإنهم يتعبدون له، فإننا معرضون لهذا السؤال: ”أرني أين قال المسيح: أنا هو الله فاعبدوني؟“. وحيث إننا يجب أن نكون مستعدين دائمًا لمجاوبة كل من يسأل عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا بوداعة وخوف (1بطرس3: 15)، فقد شرعت بمعونة الرب أن أكتب هذا الكتاب.

إن الإجابة عن السؤال السابق ببساطة - كما سنفهم من هذا الكتاب - هي أن المسيح قال بكل وضوح إنه هو الله، لا مرة بل مرات عديدة، لا بطريقة واحدة يفهمهما البعض، بل بطرق متنوعة وكثيرة لكي يفهمها الجميع، حتى لا يبقى هناك عذر عند أي واحد كائنًا من كان.

وليس فقط أن المسيح قال ذلك عن نفسه، بل إن الأنبياء من القديم قالوا ذلك عنه، ورسل العهد الجديد أكدوا الأمر عينه. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فلقد عمل المسيح أعمالاً لا يمكن لغير الله أن يعملها، وبالتالي فإن إيمان جماهير المسيحيين الذين يؤمنون بوحي الكتاب المقدس، وباعتباره مصدر الإعلان الإلهي الوحيد، يقودهم - عن يقين - للإقرار بأن المسيح هو الله، وبعبادته أيضًا. إن سدى الإعلان في العهد الجديد ولحمته هو الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح.

على أن السؤال المطروح أمامنا لم ينتج من فراغ، بل له خلفيته. فالكتاب المقدس يقول عن المسيح: «الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذًا صورة عبد، صائرًا في شبه الناس، وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب» (فيلبي2: 6-8). 

في هذه الآية يذكر الرسول لنا أمرين هامين وجديرين بالانتباه ولو أنهما متميزان: 

1- من هو المسيح في ذاته من الأزل وإلى الأبد. إذ يقول عنه إنه ”كان في صورة الله“، وأنه ”لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله“، ذلك لأنه هو الله.

2- ما قَبِل المسيح أن يصيره، بكامل إرادته، طاعة لأبيه وحبًا لنا، إذ يقول عنه إنه «أخلى نفسه»، التعبير الذي يتضمن أنه أخفى مجده الإلهي في حجاب الناسوت. ثم إنه إذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان، فإنه لم يكن قصده إطلاقًا العظمة رغم أنه هو العظيم، بل يستطرد الرسول قائلاً: إنه «وضع نفسه، وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب». 

فهل الذي أخلى نفسه، آخذًا صورة عبد، ننتظر منه أن يقول في كل مجلس: أنا ربكم؟ أو أن يقول أمام كل حشد: لأني الله فاسجدوا لي واعبدوني؟! أ لأجل هذا أتى المسيح إلى العالم؟ كلا على الإطلاق كما سنفهم ونحن ندرس هذا الأمر في هذا الكتاب.

إننا نؤمن بأن المسيح صار في ملء الزمان إنسانًا في كل ما هو الإنسان، فلقد ولد من امرأة، وختن في اليوم الثامن، وكبر، وجاع وعطش، وتعب وتجرب، وتألم ومات. وهذا كله يبرهن على أنه إنسان بكل معنى الكلمة، لكنه أبدًا لم يكن مجرد إنسان، بل إنه أكثر من ذلك، وهو ما يعلنه الكتاب المقدس أيضًا.

فرغم حجاب الناسوت، الذي خلفه أخفى المسيح مجده، ورغم فكر التواضع الذي ميز سيدنا وربنا المعبود كل مسيرة حياته فوق الأرض، فإن كل الذين جلى الروح القدس بصائرهم عرفوه، وكل من أعلن الآب شخصه لهم قدروه وكرَّموه، وأما الباقون فلم يروا فيه سوى نجار الناصرة، أو على أكثر تقدير نبي الجليل.

لقد كان له المجد مثل خيمة الاجتماع التي نصبها موسى النبي، بناء على أمر الرب. لقد كانت هذه الخيمة ترمز وتشير إليه. ولكن هذه الخيمة لم يكن لها المنظر الخارجي الجذاب على الإطلاق، إذ كانت مغطاة من الخارج بجلود ”التخس“ الذي لا يشد إليه الناظرين، لكنها كانت تحوي من الداخل الذهب النقي. والذهب، الذي هو أنقى المعادن كلها، يعطينا تصويرًا بسيطًا للاهوت المسيح. ففي المسيح سُر كل الملء أن يحل (كولوسي1: 19)، ولو أنه بدا للعين البشرية الطبيعية، التي لم يجلها روح الله القدوس، أنه مجرد إنسان فقير ومسكين!

والحال هكذا، فإن المسيح لم يقل بحصر اللفظ: ”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“. ولا كان من المنتظر أن يقول ذلك، ولو أنه قال هذا المعنى - كما ذكرنا – مرة ومرات، لا بطريقة واحدة بل بطرق عديدة. 

ولمن كان من المنتظر أن يقول المسيح ذلك؟ أ يقوله للمؤمنين أم لغير المؤمنين؟ أما المؤمنون فقد عرفوه كذلك وسجدوا له بدل المرة مرات، وأما عن غير المؤمنين فإننا نقرأ كلمات الوحي الكريم على لسان النبي إشعياء: «من صدق خبرنا؟ ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب؟». ثم يستطرد النبي قائلاً: «محتقر ومخذول من الناس, وكمستر عنه وجوهنا، محتقر فلم نعتد به» (إشعياء53: 1-3). وعبارة ”مستر عنه وجوهنا“ تعني، ضمن ما تعني، أن الناس لم يعرفوه، وأنهم عثروا فيه. لا عجب فإنه بحسب تعليم كلمة الله هو ”حجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة“ (إشعياء8: 14)، وكثيرون عثروا به في يومه، وما زال الكثيرون يعثرون. لكن كلمات المسيح لتلميذي المعمدان، تظل تنطق لنا نحن أيضًا: «طوبى لمن لا يعثر في» (متى11: 6، لوقا7: 23)، وليس ذلك فقط، بل إن كل من اتكل عليه وآمن به لن يخزى (1بطرس2: 6).

فمن أي الفريقين أنت أيها القارئ الكريم؟ هل أنت من فريق المتعثرين به، أم من فريق الذين اتكلوا عليه وآمنوا به؟

قديمًا سمعت ملك سبأ عن مجد سليمان وحكمته، ولكنها لم تصدق الخبر حتى أتت ورأت، وعندئذ قالت: «صحيحًا كان الخبر الذي سمعته في أرضي عن أمورك وعن حكمتك، ولم أصدق الأخبار حتى جئت وأبصرت عيناي، فهوذا النصف لم أخبر به» (1ملوك10: 6، 7). وفي العهد الجديد لم يصدق نثنائيل، واحد من تلاميذ المسيح، أن شيئًا صالحًا يمكن أن يخرج من الناصرة، إلى أن التقاه، فهتف قائلاً: «يا معلم أنت ابن الله. أنت ملك إسرائيل» (يوحنا1: 49). فهل تكلف خاطرك أيها القارئ العزيز أن تعمل معنا سياحة في الكتاب المقدس نحو ذلك الشخص العظيم، لنعرف شيئًا عن مجد من هو ”أعظم من سليمان“؟ أ تذهب معنا لكي تبصر شيئًا عن ذاك الذي قال عنه يوحنا «رأينا مجده مجدًا، كما لوحيد من الآب، مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا» (يوحنا1: 14)؟

ليتك تفعل ذلك لبركة نفسك، ولأجل حياتك الأبدية



(1)

هذا ما قاله المسيح


«فقال لهم يسوع: أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به» (يوحنا8: 25).

,,

نبدأ حديثنا في هذا الكتاب – كما هو متوقع- بما قاله المسيح عن نفسه، مركزين حديثنا في هذا الفصل عما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم، وسجَّله لنا البشير يوحنا – أحد تلاميذ المسيح الأوائل - في البشارة المعنونة باسمه. والمعروف لدارسي الكتاب أن إنجيل يوحنا يحدثنا – في المقام الأول - عن لاهوت المسيح، ولذلك فإن كل عباراته محملة بالمعاني المجيدة الأكيدة، على أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.

وسنسرد فيما يلي بعضًا من أقوال المسيح بحسب أهميتها ووضوح دلالتها من جهة ما نتحدث عنه الآن: 


1- قال المسيح: إنه الأزلي، والواجب الوجود: 

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). 


خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال إن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: «أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟». فقال لهم: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». سألوه: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أ فرأيت إبراهيم؟» (يوحنا8: 57). ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام. لكن لاحظ - عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل إنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح. وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم، الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين، إذ قال لهم المسيح إنه ”كائن“ قبل إبراهيم! 

هل تعرف معنى هذه العبارة أيها القارئ العزيز؟ 

دعني قبل أن أذكُر لك معناها، أذكِّرك بما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح: «إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي» (يوحنا1: 15). ومعروف أن يوحنا ولد قبل المسيح بنحو ستة أشهر، وهذا معنى قول المعمدان «الذي يأتي بعدي». لكن المعمدان يقول عن هذا الشخص: «صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي». فكيف يمكننا فهم أن المسيح الذي ولد بعد يوحنا المعمدان بنحو ستة أشهر، كان قبل يوحنا، إن لم نضع في الاعتبار لاهوت المسيح؟ 

والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، ”أنا كائن“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!

إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي. فمن يكون ذلك سوى الله؟ 

عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العليقة، وطلب أن يرسله إلى بني إسرائيل، وقدم موسى العديد من الاعتراضات، كان أحد تلك الاعتراضات «فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه، فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: ”أهيه الذي أهيه“. وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل ”أهيه“ أرسلني إليكم» (خر3: 13، 14). وعندما تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد تُرجم اسم الجلالة ”أهيه“، إلى ”إجو آيمي“. نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم: ”أنا كائن“!

وعبارة ”أنا كائن“ مشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة ”يهوه“. وقد تكررت هذه العبارة ”إجو آيمي“ عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3×7). كأن المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته، أنه هو ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب. والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. 

ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، هي ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني ”أنا هو“ (إجو آيمي) تموتون في خطاياكم» (يوحنا8: 24). 

ومرة أخرى لما تحدث لتلاميذه عن خيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي قبل حدوثها، فقال: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث)، حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو ”إجو آيمي“ (أي أنا الله، علام الغيوب)» (يوحنا13: 19).

وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان، عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له يسوع الناصرى. قال لهم يسوع: ”أنا هو“ (أي ”إجو آيمي“). ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول إنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا18: 4). فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه!

إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا 8: 58 يعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح بحيث لو أنه ليس لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، ولو أنه لدينا العديد من البراهين كما سنرى الآن. 

ولقد فهم اليهود جيدًا ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال، ولم بكن ممكنًا التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين، إما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفًا. وللأسف هم اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود عندما سمعوا من المسيح هذا الإعلان «رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه، أما يسوع فاختفى، وخرج من الهيكل مجتازًا في وسطهم، ومضى هكذا»، مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تمامًا، أنه هو الله.

يا للعار، فلقد أعطاهم المسيح فرصة في أول الفصل أن يرجموا المرأة الزانية، بشرط أن يكون الشخص الذي سيرجمها بلا خظية، أي لم يقع في الفعل ذاته، فلم يستطيعوا، وخرجوا هاربين من ضيائه، ولكنهم الآن انحنوا لا ليسجدوا له، بل انحنوا يلتقطون الحجارة، لا ليرجموا بها الزانية، ولا حتى لكي يرجموا موسى، كما حاول آباؤهم الأشرار، بل ليرجموا ذاك الذي ظهر لموسى وقال له: ”أنا أهيه“ ”إجو آيمي“!


2- قال المسيح إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية

فلقد قال لليهود: 

«لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب» (يوحنا5: 23)


في حديث الرب مع اليهود، بعد شفائه للرجل المقعد في بيت حسدا (يوحنا5)، قال المسيح عبارة فهم اليهود منها أنه يعادل نفسه بالله. والمسيح في الحديث الذي تلى ذلك، لم يحاول تبرئة نفسه من هذه التهمة، وذلك لأنه فعلاً «الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد» (1تيموثاوس3: 16)، بل أكد ذلك المفهوم بصور متعددة. فلقد أوضح (في ع22) أنه يعمل الأعمال الإلهية ذاتها، من ثم يخطو خطوة أبعد في الآية موضوع دراستنا فيقول إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية. وواضح أن الأولى (الأعمال الإلهية) لا يقوى عليها مخلوق، وأن الثانية (الكرامة الإلهية) ليست من حق مخلوق، كائنًا من كان. فلقد ختم المسيح تلك القائمة من الأعمال الإلهية التي يمارسها بالقول إن الآب لا يدين أحدًا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، ويوضح السبب لذلك فيقول: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب».

والآن أرجو - عزيزي القارئ - أن تلاحظ هذين الأمرين اللذين لا يجب أن يمرا بدون تعليق من الكاتب، ودون انتباه من القارئ. الأمر الأول: أن الجميع سيكرمون الابن، وليس فريق من الناس دون غيرهم. والأمر الثاني: أنهم سيكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب، وليس بمستوى أقل أو بأسلوب أضعف.

هذه الآية إذًا توضح بأسلوب قاطع وصريح أن الابن له ذات الكرامة والمجد الذي للآب، ويستحيل أن يكون هذا مع أي مخلوق أيا كان. لقد قال الله في العهد القديم مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر. والله طبعا لم يتراجع عن ذلك عندما أعلن المسيح أن الآب يريد إكرام الابن بذات الكرامة التي للآب، وذلك لأن الآب والابن واحد (يوحنا10: 30).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح في هذه الآية - كعادة إنجيل يوحنا دائمًا - بعد أن ذكر هذا الحق إيجابيًا، عاد وأكده في صيغة سلبية. فقال: «من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب». يقول البعض إنهم يكرمون الله، ويسجدون له، ولكنهم لا يقبلون فكرة إكرام المسيح بذات مستوى إكرامهم لله، بل وربما تتضمن نظرتهم للمسيح شيئًا من الاحتقار لشخصه. ولكن كلمات المسيح هنا قاطعة، إن ”من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب“، وبعد ذلك قال المسيح إن من يبغض الابن يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، كما قال أيضًا إن من ينكر الابن ينكر الآب أيضًا (1يوحنا2: 23). 

وعندما يقول المسيح إن ”الجميع“ سيكرمون الابن، فهو كان يعني المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على السواء. فالله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه وضع في يديه أسلوب إكرامه للابن. فجميع البشر سوف يكرمون الابن بطريقة أو بأخرى، إما بإيمانهم به الآن، أو بدينونتهم منه فيما بعد. والمسيح إما أن يحيي أو يدين. من يؤمن به ينال الحياة الأبدية، ومن لا يؤمن يدان.


3- قال المسيح إنه ابن الله الوحيد: 

فلقد قال لنيقوديموس أيضًا: 

«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد» (يوحنا3: 16). 


يقول البعض – بجهل أو بخبث - إن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول إن المسيح هو ابن الله، فهو في ذلك نظير الكثيرين من الخلائق الذين دعوا ”أبناء الله“، مثل الملائكة (أيوب 1: 6؛ 2: 1)، أو مثل آدم (لوقا3: 38)، أو مثل المؤمنين (غلاطية 3: 26). لكن الحقيقة أن الفارق بين الأمرين واسع وكبير. 

إن الملائكة، وكذلك آدم، اعتبروا أبناء الله باعتبارهم مخلوقين منه بالخلق المباشر. وأما المسيح فهو ليس مخلوقًا بل هو الخالق (يوحنا1: 3؛ كولوسي 1: 16). ثم إن المؤمنين هم أبناء لله بالإيمان وبالنعمة (يوحنا1: 12؛ 1يوحنا3: 1)، أما المسيح فهو الابن الأزلي. وسوف نعود لهذا الأمر في الفصل التالي عند حديثنا عن المسيح ابن الله. 

على أن الآية التي نتحدث عنها هنا قاطعة الدلالة، فهي تقول عن المسيح إنه ”ابن الله الوحيد“ (ارجع أيضًا إلى يوحنا1: 14و 18؛ 3: 18؛ يوحنا الأولى 4: 9). وعندما يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد، فهذا معناه أنه ليس له شبيه ولا نظير. ولقد كرر المسيح الفكر عينه في أحد أمثاله الشهيرة ، حيث ذكر المسيح أن الإنسان صاحب الكرم (الذي يرمز في المثل إلى الله) أرسل عبيدًا كثيرين إلى الكرامين ليأخذوا ثمر الكرم، لكن الكرامين أهانوا العبيد وأرسلوهم فارغين، لكنه أخيرًا أرسل إليهم ابنه. يقول المسيح: «إذ كان له أيضًا ابن واحد حبيب إليه، أرسله أيضًا إليهم أخيرًا قائلاً إنهم يهابون ابني» (مرقس 12: 6). وواضح أن العبيد الكثيرين هم الأنبياء، وأما الابن الوحيد الذي أرسله إليهم أخيرًا فهو الرب يسوع المسيح. 

ويوضِّح كاتب رسالة العبرانيين هذا الأمر عندما يقول: «الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديمًا بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه, الذي به أيضًا عمل العالمين. الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» (عبرانيين 1: 1-3). 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يستخدم عن الله سوى تعبير ”الآب“ أو ”أبي“، ولم يستعمل تعبير ”أبانا“ قط، وذلك لأن هناك فارقًا كبيرًا بين بنوته هو لله وبنوتنا نحن. وبعد قيامته له المجد من الأموات قال لمريم المجدلية: «إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم» (يوحنا20: 17). لقد صرنا نحن أبناء الله بالنعمة، وأما هو فالابن من الأزل. 

صحيح هو كان قد سبق وقال عن نفسه لنيقوديموس إنه ابن الإنسان (ع14)، والآن يقول إنه ابن الله الوحيد (ع16)، وفي الحالتين استخدم التعبير ذاته: ”يؤمن به“، وذلك لأننا نؤمن بالطبيعتين اللاهوتية والناسوتية في المسيح، فهو ”ابن الله الوحيد“، وهو أيضًا ”ابن الإنسان“، هو الله وهو الإنسان في آن. والإيمان به ينجي من الهلاك الأبدي ويمتع بالحياة الأبدية. 

ثم تفكر في هذا المجد: فيقول المسيح لنيقوديموس: ”لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن“ بالابن الوحيد، أي شخصه المعبود، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية“. وأيضًا: ”الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد“ (يوحنا3: 18). إنه هو إذًا سر الحياة الأبدية، وهو السبب للدينونة الأبدية، أ فليس لهذا من معنى يا أولي الألباب؟


4- قال المسيح: ”أنا والآب واحد“: 

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون, لأنكم لستم من خرافي, خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد, أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 25-30). 


هذه الآيات تتحدث عن أن المسيح هو مصدر الحياة الأبدية لمن يؤمن به، باعتباره المحيي. كما تتحدث أيضًا عن قدرة المسيح باعتباره ”الراعي العظيم“ على حفظ الخراف، بحيث أنه أكد أنه لا يقدر كائن أن يخطف أحد خرافه من يده. هنا نجد قدرة المسيح كالحافظ، وهي قدرة مطلقة. وفي أثناء الحديث عن تلك القدرة الفائقة، أعلن هذا الإعلان العظيم: «أنا والآب واحد».

هنا نجد المسيح للمرة الثالثة - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - يعلن صراحة للجموع لاهوته وأزليته ومعادلته للآب. كانت المرة الأولى في يوحنا5: 17، والثانية في يوحنا8: 58، وهنا نجد المرة الثالثة، وفي هذه المرات الثلاث حاول اليهود رجمه، لأنهم فهموا تمامًا ما كان المسيح يقصده من كلامه. 

في المرة الأولى في يوحنا 5: 17 تحدث المسيح عن معادلته للآب في الأقنومية، عندما قال لليهود: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل»؛ وفي المرة الثانية في يوحنا 8: 58 تحدث عن أزليته، عندما قال: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» وهنا في المرة الثالثة تحدث المسيح عن وحدته مع الآب في الجوهر.

يدَّعي بعض المبتدعين أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة في الغرض، بمعنى أن غرض المسيح هو بعينه غرض الله. لكن واضح من قرينة الآية أن الوحدة بين الابن والآب هي أكثر بكثير من مجرد الوحدة في الغرض، وإن كانت طبعًا تشملها. كان المسيح يتحدث عن عظمة الآب لا عن غرضه. فيقول: «أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل», ثم يستطرد قائلاً: «أنا والآب واحد». فالوحدة المقصودة هنا هي وحدة في الجوهر. وهذا التعليم مقرر بوضوح في كل إنجيل يوحنا. 

واليهود الذين كان المسيح يوجه كلامه إليهم فهموا تمامًا كلام المسيح، بدليل عزمهم على رجمه باعتباره مجدفًا. أن تلك الحجارة التي رفعها أولئك الآثمون تصرخ. نعم إنها تصرخ في وجه من ينكر أن المسيح قال إنه الله. فلماذا - لو كان المسيح يقصد أي شيء آخر – أراد اليهود رجمه؟!


5- قال المسيح إن من رآه رأى الآب

قال الرب يسوع لتلميذه فيلبس: 

«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10). 


هذه الأقوال قالها المسيح ردا على فيلبس عندما قال له: «يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا». لاحظ أن فيلبس لم يقل ”نريد أن نرى المسيا“ أو ”المسيح“، بل قال: «أرنا الآب». فكانت إجابة المسيح بما معناه: كيف لم تعرفني حتى الآن يا فيلبس، رغم أنك من أوائل تلاميذي؟ ليس معنى ذلك أن فيلبس لم يعرف أن يسوع هو المسيح، كلا، لقد عرفه كذلك، وعرفه من أول لقاء له معه، إذ قال لنثنائيل: «وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء» (يوحنا1: 43-45). أي وجدنا المسيح المنتظر، لكن المسيح هنا كان ينتظر من فيلبس، ومن باقي التلاميذ، أن يدركوا من معاشرتهم للمسيح على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنين، أنه ابن الآب، المعبر عنه. لأنه هو والآب واحد (يوحنا10: 31).

لقد قال المسيح له: «أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟». وكون الابن في الآب، والآب في الابن، فهذا يدل على المساواة في الأقنومية والوحدة في الجوهر.

ونلاحظ أن المسيح - بحسب إنجيل يوحنا - أكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب (يوحنا8: 19؛ 14: 7)، وأن من يبغضه يبغض الآب (يوحنا15: 23)، وأن من يؤمن به يؤمن بالآب (يوحنا10: 40؛ 12: 44؛ 14: 1)، وأن من رآه فقد رأى الآب (يوحنا14: 9؛ 12: 45)، وأن من يكرمه يكرم الآب أيضًا (يوحنا5: 23)! 

وإننا نقول كما قال أحد المفسرين: إن إنكار لاهوت المسيح إزاء هذه الكلمات يظهر رعب ظلام الذهن الطبيعي. فكيف يمكن لشخص، أثبت - في كل أعماله وأقواله - أنه كامل، أن يقول مثل هذه العبارات، إن لم يكن هو الله؟! لا يمكن لشخص مسيحي اليوم، مهما بلغت درجة كماله، أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى المسيح، إلا إذا كان مدعيًا، فكم بالحري لشخص يهودي أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى الآب!


6- قال يسوع إنه مصدر الحياة الأبدية ومعطيها

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون» (يوحنا5: 25). انظر أيضا يوحنا10: 27، 28؛ 17: 2


سبق أن رأينا (في البند 4) كيف قال المسيح إنه يعطي خرافه، أي المؤمنين باسمه، الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا10: 27، 28). والمسيح هنا في حديثه الجامع المانع يؤكد على هذا الحق ذاته. وهذا الحديث كان المسيح قد قاله لليهود بعد أن شفى رجل بركة بيت حسدا من مرض دام 38 سنة، وشفاه المسيح بكلمة واحدة منه. ثم أوضح المسيح في حديثه التالي مع اليهود أن هذه الكلمة عينها تهب الحياة الأبدية لمن يسمعها. 

ونحن نعلم أنه ليس سوى الله يميت ويحيي (تثنية 32: 39؛ 1صموئيل2: 6؛ 1تيموثاوس 6: 13). لكن في هذه الآيات يقول المسيح إن صوته يعطي الحياة. 

كان المسيح في الأقول السابقة قال عن نفسه إنه «يحيي من يشاء» (يوحنا5: 21). فالمسيح هو المحيي، وهو يفعل ذلك ليس كمجرد منفذ أو كواسطة، بل إنما يفعله بمقتضى إرادته هو وسلطانه الشخصي، فهو «يحيي من يشاء». 

ثم لاحظ وسيلة الإحياء التي يذكرها المسيح هنا، إنها في منتهى البساطة، كما أن لها دلالة عظمى، إذ قال المسيح بعد ذلك: «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون». إن هذه الكلمة التي تهب الحياة هي كلمة الله (مزمور 119: 50)، وهذا الصوت المحيي لا يمكن إلا أن يكون صوت الله (إشعياء 55: 3).

كما أن نوعية الحياة هي أسمى أنواع الحياة، إنها الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا3: 16؛ 5: 24)، الحياة الأفضل (يوحنا10: 10). إن إعطاء الحياة في أية صورة، أمر لا يقوى عليه سوى الله، فكم بالحري عندما تكون الحياة هي الحياة الأبدية!

والآن هل أدركت عزيزي القارئ سمو المجد الذي تتضمنه هذه الأقوال. إن هذه الساعة امتدت للآن نحو ألفي عام، وفيها سمع ما لا يحصى من ملايين الأموات صوت ابن الله. وهل يمكن للأموات أن يسمعوا صوتًا؟ هذا محال. لكن السر يكمن في أن هذا الصوت ليس صوتًا عاديًا، بل هو صوت ابن الله. إنه الصوت الذي يخترق الموت، ويصل لأولئك الأموات في ذنوبهم وخطاياهم ويحييهم. ومهما كانت حالتهم، ولو كان لهم في موتهم عشرات من السنين، ولو كانوا قد أنتنوا في قبور خطاياهم، فإنهم بمجرد أن يسمعوا صوت ابن الله فإنهم ينالون فورًا الحياة الأبدية! أ ليس لهذا دلالته ومعناه؟


7- قال المسيح إنه مقيم الموتي ومحيي الرميم: 

قال المسيح أيضًا لليهود: 

«الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته (صوت المسيح)، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يوحنا5: 28و29). 


هنا نحن نجد شيئًا أكثر عجبًا مما ذكرناه الآن! فليس أن صوت ابن الله يحيي الموتى روحيًا فقط، بل إن ما لا يحصى من البلايين الذين دخلوا القبور، سيخرجون من القبور بمجرد سماعهم لصوته!

الكل سيسمع صوته وهم في القبور، حتى أولئك الذين لم يسمعوه في حياتهم على الأرض. وإذ يسمعون صوته سيخرجون من قبورهم ليقفوا أمامه للحساب.

هذا معناه أن المسيح هو مقيم الأموات ومحيي الرميم. ونحن نعلم أن هناك أشخاصًا ماتوا من آلاف السنين، يستحيل جمع ذرات أجسادهم، وقد تبعثرت في أربع أطراف المسكونة، وأربع رياح الأرض، ولكن سيأتي يوم فيه يسمعون صوته مناديًا، فيخرجون جميعهم من قبورهم، سواء كانوا أشرارًا أم صالحين! 

من ذا الذي يقدر أن يبعث رممًا إلى الحياة؟ أ يقدر إنسان أن يبعث أناسًا ماتوا من آلاف السنين، وتحللت أجسادهم فعادت إلى التراب، وزرع في مكان دفنِهم بستان، طلعت فيه أشجار، أكل منه الإنسان والحيوان، وهؤلاء بدورهم ماتوا وتحللت أجسادهم، وهكذا دواليك!

من هو هذا الذي صوته يقيم جميع الذين في القبور؟ أ يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان؟ وإن لم يكن هو الله فمن يكون؟ أ يعطي الله مجده لآخر؟ أ يشارك أحد المخلوقات الله في قدرته المطلقة؟ 

والمسيح لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل برهنه عمليًا إذ أقام الرميم فعلاً، كما حدث عند إقامته للعازر من الأموات وهو ما سنوضحه في الفصل الثالث. وذلك الصوت الذي دعا لعازر فخرج فورًا بعد أن كان قد أنتن، سيخترق في يوم قادم قبور البشر جميعهم، ويأمر الأرواح أن تلبس أجسادها من جديد لتقوم من موتها.


8- قال المسيح إنه أتى من السماء إلى الأرض.

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» (يوحنا6: 38)


كثيرون يؤمنون بأن الله رفع المسيح إلى السماء، وهذا طبعًا شيء عظيم، ولكن ما يؤكده المسيح هنا لا مرة ولا مرتين بل سبع مرات في فصل واحد هو يوحنا 6 أنه نزل من السماء (ع 33و 38و 41و 42و 50و 51و 58). 

وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح لليهود: «أنتم من أسفل، أما أنا فمن فوق. أنتم من هذا العالم، أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم» (يوحنا8: 23). وهو عين ما أكده لنيقوديموس قبل ذلك: «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا13: 13). 

وعن هذا الأمر عينه قال يوحنا المعمدان: «الذي من الأرض هو أرضي، ومن الأرض يتكلم، الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع» (يوحنا3: 31). ترى ما الذي دفع المعمدان أن يقول ذلك؟ لماذا اعتبر المعمدان أن الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع؟ الإجابة لأن الذي يأتي من السماء لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان. فالإنسان مصدره أرضي. فإن لم يكن إنسانًا. فمن يكون إذًا؟ 

ثم إن هذا يتضمن أيضًا معنى آخر، أعني به سبق الكينونة. فإن مولد المسيح في ”بيت لحم“ لم يكن بداية وجوده، فمع أنه خرج من بيت لحم، كما يقول عنه النبي ميخا في العهد القديم، لكن هو الذي «مخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل» (ميخا5: 2؛ متى 2: 6). بمعنى أنه هو الأزلي.

وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم، وأيضًا أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب» (يوحنا16: 28). لاحظ أنه في العبارة الأولى يقول ”خرجت من عند الآب“، ولم يقل ”تركت“ الآب، بينما في العبارة الثانية يقول ”أترك العالم“. فعندما يتحدث عن خروجه من عند الآب فالإشارة هنا إلى لاهوته، ذلك اللاهوت الذي يملأ السماء والأرض، ولكن عند حديثه عن تركه للعالم فإنه يتحدث عن ناسوته ومحدودية هذا الناسوت. 

إذا كان المسيح قال إنه أزلي، ونحن نعرف أنه ليس أزلي سوى الله، أ لا يكون المسيح بهذا قد قال أيضًا أنا هو الله؟ وهذا الحق ذُكر في العديد من الفصول في الإنجيل ذاته مثل 1: 1؛ 17: 5، 24


9- قال المسيح إن روحه الإنسانية ملكه وتحت سلطانه:

فقال لليهود: 

«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). 


حقيقة يعملها الجميع، ويُعلِّم بها الكتاب المقدس أيضًا، أنه «ليس لإنسان سلطان على الروح» (جامعة8: 8). أما المسيح فكان له السلطان على روحه، نظرًا لأنه لم يكن مجرد إنسان. وهو لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل نفذه أيضًا، فلقد مات ليس لأن قواه نفدت، أو لأن السر الإلهي خرج منه، بل يقول الوحي: «فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم، وأسلم الروح» (متى27: 50). لاحظ عبارة ”أسلم الروح“، وهي عيارة – نظرًا لأهميتها - تكرر ذكرها في البشائر الأربع (متى27: 50؛ مرقس15: 37؛ لوقا23: 46؛ يوحنا19: 30). 

وفي إنجيل يوحنا الذي يحدثنا عن المسيح ابن الله، يذكر شيئا جميلاً عن المسيح، فيقول إنه ”نكس رأسه، وأسلم الروح“. فليس أن روحه خرجت، ورأسه تدلدلت، بل إنه أولا نكس رأسه، استعدادًا للموت الذي كان سيدخله بكامل إرادته، ثم أسلم الروح.

ولذلك فإن استفانوس الشهيد الأول في المسيحية لحظة موته قال للمسيح: «أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي» (أعمال 7: 59)، وأما المسيح فإنه عند موته قال: «يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي». ذلك لأن استفانوس مجرد إنسان، ولكن المسيح قَبِل أن يصير إنسانًا، وهم ليس مجرد إنسان، كما ذكرنا مرارًا، بل هو الله وإنسان في آن.


10- قال المسيح إنه ”النور“

فلقد قال لليهود: 

«أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يوحنا 8: 11)


نحن نعرف من هو نور السماوات والأرض، فيذكر الكتاب المقدس أن «الله نور» (1يوحنا1: 5). وفي العهد القديم قال داود: «الرب نوري وخلاصي» (مزمور27: 1). فأن يقول المسيح إنه هو ”نور العالم“، بل وأكثر من ذلك، هو يعد كل من يتبعه ألا يمشي في الظلمة، بل يكون له ”نور الحياة“، أي النور الذي يفضي إلى الحياة والذي يمتع بالحياة؛ فهذا معناه بكل وضوح أنه هو الرب. ونلاحظ أن البشير يوحنا ذكر عن المسيح إنه النور في إنجيل يوحنا، لا مرة ولا مرتين، بل 21 مرة (3×7). 

كان المسيح في اليوم السابق مباشرة قد دعا كل العطاش لكي يأتوا إليه ويشربوا (يوحنا7: 37-39)، أي إنه وعد البؤساء بالري والانتعاش، وهنا يدعو الذين في ظلمة الخطية والجهل ليأتوا إليه فيتمتعوا بنور الحياة!

والمسيح يقول عن نفسه إنه ”النور“، في الوقت الذي يقول فيه عن يوحنا المعمدان النبي العظيم، بل الذي هو أفضل من نبي، إنه ”السراج الموقد المنير“ (يوحنا5: 35). لاحظ الفراق الكبير بين ”النور“ ومجرد ”السراج“. بكلمات أخرى، بين المطلق (النور) والنسبي (السراج). 

والمسيح لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل برهن عليه فورا، في المعجزة العظيمة التي فعلها بعد ذلك مباشرة، إذ منح نعمة البصر لمولود أعمى، وسنتأمل – بمشيئة الرب - تلك المعجزة في الفصل الثالث. 


11- قال المسيح إنه الراعي الصالح:

فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف» (يوحنا10: 14). 


هذه الآية تحمل أكثر من دليل على كون المسيح هو الله، فالراعي الذي يرعى الأفراد والجماعات أيضًا، لا يمكن أن يكون - بحسب تعليم العهد القديم – شخصًا آخر بخلاف ”الرب“، ”الله“. قال داود: «الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء » (مزمور23: 1)، وقال إشعياء النبي عن الرب: «كراعٍ يرعى قطيعه، بذراعه يجمع الحملان، وفي حضنه يحملها، ويقود المرضعات» (إشعياء 40: 11). فالراعي هو الرب الله. 

ثم إن المسيح قال هنا: «أنا هو الراعي الصالح». وفي مناسبة أخرى قال المسيح: «ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله». فكون لا أحد صالح إلا الله، وكون المسيح صالحًا، كقوله هنا «أنا هو الراعي الصالح» يعني أنه قال عنه نفسه إنه هو الله. 


12- قال المسيح إنه هو القيامة والحياة 

فلقد قال لمرثا: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 24-26).


قيلت هذه العبارة عندما ذهب الرب يسوع إلى بيت عنيا ليقيم لعازر من الأموات. ونحن نعلم أنه لم يقل كلمات مثل هذه أي نبي قبل المسيح، ولا أي رسول بعده، مع أن بعضهم أقام موتى. إنها عبارة مملوءة بالجلال، بحيث لا يمكن لشخص بشري أن يقول نظيرها، ما لم يكن مدعيًا. فالمسيح يوضح بتلك الكلمات أنه ليس معلمًا بشريًا يتحدث عن القيامة، بل هو المصدر الإلهي لكل قيامة، سواء كانت روحية الآن، أو حرفية في أوانها. كما أنه أصل وينبوع كل حياة، طبيعية كانت أم روحية أم أبدية.

فهذه العبارة إذا هي عبارة فريدة وتعطي دلالات أكيدة على لاهوت المسيح. فذاك الذي هو مصدر الحياة، والذي فيه كانت الحياة (يوحنا1: 4)، قَبِل أن ”يذوق بنعمة الله الموت“ (عبرانيين 2: 9)، ليمكنه أن يكون أيضًا القيامة لمن يؤمن به. وحده وليس سواه – بموته وقيامته - أمكنه أن يبطل الموت، وينير الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل (2تيموثاوس1: 10).


13- قال المسيح إنه يستجيب الدعاء

فلقد قال لتلاميذه في حديث العلية: 

«ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله» (يوحنا14: 13، 14)


لا يوجد شخص ممكن أن يسمع كل دعوات الداعين، الصاعده له من كل العالم، إلا الله وحده. وأي ادعاء بأن هناك مخلوق يمكن أن يستمع إلى نداءات البشر الذين يتجهون إليه، هو ادعاء عار من الصحة. أسفي على الذين ألَّهوا البشر، ونسبوا لهم سماع الصلوات واستجابتها. لقد قال إيليا النبي العظيم مرة لأليشع: «ماذا أفعل لك، قبل أن أؤخذ منك؟» (2ملوك2: 9). لاحظ قوله: ”قبل أن أؤخذ منك“، وأما المسيح فهو ما زال يفعل، وذلك بعد رحيله بألفي سنة. إنه يسمع الصلوات ويستجيبها. هذا ما أكده المسيح هنا، وما اختبره كل المؤمنين الأتقياء. 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل هنا: ”مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك يفعله الآب“، ولم يقل ”إن سألتم شيئًا باسمي فإن الآب يفعله“، بل قال: «فذلك أفعله»، وأيضًا «فإني أفعله». 


14- قال المسيح إن تلاميذه بدونه لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا شيئًا.

فلقد قال في حديثه الأخير مع تلاميذه في العلية أيضًا: 

«لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا» (يوحنا15: 5).


في هذه الأقوال ينسب الرب يسوع لنفسه القوة والقدرة على كل شيء. ونلاحظ أن الرب قال هذا لتلاميذه، ليس في بداية تواجده معهم، بل في نهايته، وفي نفس ليلة آلامه. فهو كان مزمعًا أن يتركهم، لكنه يؤكد لهم أنه بلاهوته باقٍ معهم. وعليهم أن يدركوا أنهم لن يقدروا أن يعملوا أي شيء بدونه. وهذا معناه أنه ليس مجرد إنسان، غيابُه عنهم ينهي عمله، بل إن لاهوته ظاهر في أقواله هنا، وهم بدونه لن يقووا على عمل أي شيء. 

والعكس أيضًا صحيح، فلقد قال الرسول بولس: «أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني» (فيلبي4: 13).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل في المقابل: ”لأني بدونكم لا أقدر أن أفعل شيئًا“. فكون المسيح يستخدمنا، فليس ذلك لأنه بدوننا عاجز، حاشا، بل إنه يكرمنا بأن يقبل أن يستخدمنا في عمله، وهو وحده الكفؤ لهذا العمل، فمسرة الرب بيده تنجح (إشعياء53: 10). 


15- قال المسيح إنه هو معطي الروح القدس 

فقد قال لتلاميذه في العلية: 

«خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يوحنا16: 7). 


فإذا عرفنا أن الروح القدس هو أقنوم في اللاهوت (ارجع إلى تعليقنا على الأقانيم في متى 28: 20 في الفصل التالي)، اتضح لنا فورًا أنه لا يمكن أن يرسل أقنومًا إلهيًا سوى الله. 

وفي هذا قال الرب في العهد القديم: «أني أنا الرب إلهكم وليس غيري, ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل بشر» (يوئيل2: 27و28). 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح في العظة نفسها قال إن الآب سيرسل إليكم الروح القدس (14: 26)، وهنا يقول إنه هو الذي سيرسله، مما يدل على الاتحاد والتوافق بين الابن والآب. 


16- قال المسيح إن كل ما للآب هو له

فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه في عظة العلية: 

«كل ما للآب هو لي» (يوحنا16: 15)، 

ومرة ثانية قال في صلاته إلى أبيه: 

«كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي» (يوحنا 17: 10).


حسنًا علَّق القديس لوثر على هذه الآية بالقول: ”قد يمكن لأي مؤمن أن يقول الجزء الأول من هذه الآية العظيمة: «كل ما هو لي فهو (للآب)»، ولكن من ذا الذي يقدر أن يضيف قائلاً: «وما هو (للآب) هو لي»؟“. 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل للآب كل ”من هو“ لي هو لك، ”ومن هو“ لك هو لي، بل قال: «كل, ما لك فهو لي». إن عبارة «كل ما للآب» تعني، ضمن ما تعني: أزلية الآب، وقداسته، وكماله، ومجده، وصفاته، وعرشه. 

ثم إن هذه العبارة لا تعني مجرد معادلة ومساواة الابن بالآب، بل هي في الواقع تعني شيئًا أكثر من ذلك، إذ إنها تستلزم أيضًا الشركة والوحدة الكاملة في كل شيء، كقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 30) وهذا هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس بخصوص أقانيم اللاهوت. مساواة في الأقنومية ووحدة في الجوهر!


17- قال المسيح إنه صاحب المجد الأزلي

فلقد قال المسيح في صلاته لأبيه على مسمع من تلاميذه: 

«والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يوحنا17: 4و5). 


ما أقوى هذه العبارة: «المجد الذي لي عندك قبل كون العالم»! إننا نتفق مع أحد الشراح الذي قال لو لم يكن لدينا سوى هذه الآية، تحدثنا عن لاهوت المسيح، لما أمكننا أن نطعن في لاهوته. فهي تقول لنا صراحة إن المسيح كان من الأزل مع الآب، وليس ذلك فقط، بل تحدثنا أن له مجدًا أزليًا يتمتع به مع الآب في الأزل! ونحن طبعًا لا يمكننا أن ندرك كنه هذا المجد الأزلي، فهو من ناحية غير معلن، ومن ناحية أخرى يفوق عقولنا المحدودة. ولكن ما لا نقدر أن نستوعبه ونفهمه، يمكننا أن نؤمن به ونسجد لأجله.




يتبع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ماذا قالت أعمال المسيح؟


«صدقوني, وإلا فصدقوني بسبب الأعمال نفسها» (يوحنا 10: 37و38).

,,

رأينا في الفصلين السابقين أن المسيح قال مرات عديدة ما يفيد أنه الله الظاهر في الجسد. وسنرى في هذا الفصل أنه لم يقل ذلك فقط، بل قدم أيضًا الدليل الساطع والبرهان القاطع عليه. ونحن نعرف أن الأفعال لها صوت أعلى من الأقوال، فما أسهل أن يدعي شخص بأنه إله، أو أنه رسول من عند الله ، أو أنه أحد أنبيائه. لقد تقابلت أنا شخصيًا مع أشخاص فقدوا قواهم العقلية فادعوا مثل هذه الادعاءات. لكن المسيح – له كل المجد – كما قال بأساليب مختلفة إنه الله، فقد برهن على ذلك أيضًا بما لا يحصى من أعمال.

في ختام حياته مع التلاميذ وهو يحدثهم حديث الوداع في العلية، قال له المجد للتلاميذ: «لو لم أكن قد جئت وكلمتهم (يقصد اليهود) لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم. لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي» (يوحنا15: 22-24). والمقصود بعبارة ”خطيتهم“ هو خطية رفضه، وعدم الإيمان به أنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وأنه المسيا. 

والآن، دعنا نمر على ثمانية أنواع من المعجزات التي عملها المسيح له المجد كعينات: 


1- تطهير الأبرص: 

لقد اخترت هذه المعجزة لأتحدث عنها في البداية، لأنها كانت أول معجزة مسجلة للمسيح في البشائر الأربع. وهي معجزة عظيمة في نظر اليهود الذين عملت المعجزة بينهم، والذين كتب متى البشير إنجيله إليهم، وذلك لجملة أسباب:

أولاً: لأن مرض البرص هو مرض بشع للغاية، يجعل صاحبه كالميت الذي أكل لحمه (عدد12: 12). وهذا يعطينا فكرة عن مقدار بشاعة هذا المرض.

ثانيًا: كان هذا المرض - بحسب شريعة موسى – يعتبر نجاسة، تحرم صاحبها ليس فقط من ممارسة العبادة في هيكل الله، بل حتى من الاختلاط مع شعب الله، فكان يتم عزله خارج أماكن إقامة الشعب. وعن هذا المرض اللعين أفرد الناموس أصحاحين كاملين لشرحه وشرح كيفية التعامل مع المصابين به (لاويين 13؛ 14). 

ثالثًا: إنه كان يستحيل الشفاء من هذا المرض. ولهذا فإنه عندما أرسل ملك أرام إلى ملك إسرائيل رئيسَ جيشه نعمان السرياني ليشفيه من برصه، مزق الملك ثيابه، وقال: «هل أنا الله لكي أميت وأحيي، حتى أن هذا يرسل إليَّ أن أشفي رجلاً من برصه؟» (2ملوك5: 7). مما يوضح لنا نظرة الناس إلى خطورة هذا المرض، واستحالة الشفاء منه. 

لكن المسيح في هذه المعجزة بلمسة واحدة مصحوبة بأمر منه، طهَّر الأبرص! 

نلاحظ أن الرب يسوع لم يكن دائمًا يلمس من يقوم بشفائهم، فكثيرًا ما اكتفى بالكلمة وحدها، لكنه في حالتنا هذه لمس الأبرص. ولقد كان – بحسب الشريعة - من يلمس الأبرص يتنجس، لكننا هنا نرى شخصًا يلمس الأبرص فلا يتنجس هو، بل الأبرص هو الذي يطُهر. فمن يكون هذا الشخص العجيب؟ 

وعندما أتي ذلك الأبرص فقد قال للمسيح: «يا سيد: إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني»، فقال له يسوع: «أريد فاطهر». لاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل له: ”كل شيء بإذن الله“، بل قال: ”أريد“. ونقرأ: ”ففي الحال طهر برصه“! 

ترى من الذي له سلطان أن يقول ”أريد“. ولا يقولها فقط، بل يفعل أيضًا. حقًا لقد أثبت المسيح بهذا أنه هو الله الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته» (أفسس1: 11).

والمسيح هنا نراه بحنانه يلمس الأبرص المنبوذ، وبقوته يطهره من برصه. مجدًا له فإنه صاحب أرق قلب، وأقوى ذراع!


2- شفاء المرضى: 

لقد قام بعض الأنبياء والرسل بعمل معجزات شفاء، لكنهم عملوا تلك المعجزات بقوة استمدوها من الله عن طريق الصلاة، أو بسلطان أخذوه من الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه، أما المسيح - بخلاف كل من سبقه وكل من لحقه - فعل تلك المعجزات بقوته هو وسلطانه الشخصي. وليس ذلك فقط بل إنه أعطى هذا السلطان لآخرين (متى 10: 5-8). وواضح أن من يعطي السلطان لغيره، يملك هو شخصيًا هذا السلطان.

ثم لاحظ أنه لم تكن هناك أنواع من الأمراض متخصص فيها الرب يسوع، بل يقول عنه متى البشير إنه «كان يشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب , فأحضروا إليه جميع السقماء المصابين بأمراض وأوجاع مختلفة والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين فشفاهم» (متى 4: 23و24). ومرة ثانية يقول: «وكان يسوع يطوف المدن كلها والقرى يعلم في مجامعهم,. ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب» (متى9: 35). ارجع أيضًا إلى متى 14: 35و36؛ 15: 30و31؛ مرقس1: 32-34؛ 3: 10؛ 6: 55و56؛ لوقا4: 40؛ 6: 19

وأما كيف كان الرب يشفي المرضى، فإن المسيح أحيانًا كان يشفي بكلمة، مجرد كلمة يقولها، وكانت كلمته تحمل معها السلطان، فيهرب المرض من المريض الذي أمامه. ومرات كان المسيح يشفي بكلمة، لكن من على بعد، دون أن يقابل المريض شخصيًا، لكن كلمته وأمره كانا يحملان معهما السلطان؛ وأحيانًا كان الذين يلمسونه ينالون الشفاء. 

لقد شفى المسيح بكلمة. فهو مثلاً قال للمفلوج الذي قُدِم إليه يحمله أربعة: «قم واحمل سريرك، واذهب إلى بيتك. فقام للوقت وحمل السرير وخرج قدام الكل» (مرقس2: 11، 12). ولمريض بركة بيت حسدا الذي ظل مقعدًا لمدة ثماني وثلاثين سنة، يرجو الحصول على الشفاء عن طريق نزوله في البركة متى تحرك الماء، كلمة واحدة من فم المسيح جعلت ذلك الرجل صاحب أقدم مرض، يحمل سريره ويمشي» (يوحنا5: 5-9). ولحماة بطرس نقرأ أنه انتهر الحمى فتركتها، بل نقرأ إنها في الحال قامت وصارت تخدمهم (لوقا4: 38، 39). ومع الرجل ذي اليد اليابسة قال المسيح له مد يدك فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى (متى12: 13).

في هذا يقف المسيح في موقف المباينة مع كل رجال الله والأنبياء، ففي العهد القديم نقرأ عن ملك يبس الله يده، ردعًا له عن شره، هو الملك يربعام، الذي مد يده ليمسك رجل الله الذي تنبأ ضده في ذلك اليوم. لقد يبست يده في الحال، ولم يستطيع أن يردها. ولما تضرع رجل الله إلى وجه الرب من أجل الملك، رجعت يد الملك إليه، وكانت كما في الأول (1مل 13). أما الرب يسوع فعندما شفي الرجل ذا اليد اليابسة، لم يكن محتاجًا إلى أن يتضرع إلى وجه الرب، لأنه هو الرب. ففارق كبير بين ”رجل الله“ الذي يعمل معجزة، وبين الله نفسه الذي تنازل وقَبِلَ أن يصير رجلاً. وأما بالنسبة للحُمى التي شفى حماة بطرس منها، فمعروف اليوم أن العلاج من الحمى، برغم تقدم الطب الهائل، يحتاج علاج يستمر لأيام كثيرة، فيها تبدأ الحمى في الاختفاء بالتدريج تاركة المريض منهكًا. أما المسيح فلا يلزمه سوى أن يأمر، فتهرب الحمى هروبًا من أمام وجهه! قال النبي عن الرب: «قدامه ذهب الوبأ، وعند رجليه خرجت الحمى» (حبقوق 3: 5).

وبالنسبة لمريض بركة بيت حسدا، فنحن نتذكر ما عمل الله في الخليقة الأولى، عندما «قال ليكن نور فكان نور» (تكوين 1: 3). ويقول المرنم: «قال فكان، هو أمر فصار» (مزمور33: 9). هكذا المسيح هنا، كلمة واحدة حملت معها القوة للمريض، فقام طاعة لكلمات المسيح (يوحنا5: 8، 9). إنه الرب الذي قال عنه المرنم: «أرسل كلمته فشفاهم» (مزمور107: 20).

ومرات كان المسيح يشفي بكلمة، ولكن من على بعد، فمرة أتى قائد مئة إلى يسوع يطلب إليه من أجل غلامه المفلوج، ولما قال المسيح: «أنا آتي وأشفيه. فأجاب قائد المئة وقال: يا سيد لست مستحقًا أن تدخل تحت سقفي، لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامي». ولقد تعجب يسوع من إيمان ذلك القائد، لأنه كان أمميًا، وقال له: «اذهب، وكما آمنت ليكن لك، فبرأ غلامه في تلك الساعة» (متى 8: 5-13). ومرة ثانية مع ضابط من الحرس الملكي في كفرناحوم، أتى إلى يسوع وهو في قانا الجليل وطلب إليه أن ينزل معه، ليشفي ابنه قبل أن يموت، لأنه كان مصابًا بحمى شديدة، «قال له يسوع: اذهب، ابنك حي» (يوحنا5: 46-54). إن قانا الجليل حيث التقى الرب ذلك الضابط، تبعد عن كفر ناحوم نحو أربعين كيلو مترًا. لكن الأمر لم يستلزم أكثر من قول الرب «اذهب، ابنك حي»!

يفتخر الإنسان اليوم في القرن الواحد والعشرين بقدرته على التحكم من بعد. فمن الأرض يمكنه أن يصلح الأعطال التي تحدث في الأقمار الصناعية ومركبات الفضاء. لكن إن كان الإنسان يقدر أن يصحح من بُعد أخطاء في أشياء صنعها، فإن الله يستطيع أن يشفي من بُعد أمراضًا في أشخاص خلقهم. هذا ما عمله الرب يسوع في معجزة شفاء ابن خادم الملك في كفرناحوم، وشفاء غلام قائد الئة في كفرناحوم أيضًا. لقد شفى المرض المستعصي من بُعد، وأقام المشرف على الموت بكلمة قدرته. يا لروعة المعجزة!! وما ذلك إلا لأنه بلاهوته يملأ كل مكان. 

ونحن نتذكر كيف في بداية المسيحية كان ظل بطرس يشفي المرضى. فبمجرد أن يخيم ولو ظله على أحد المرضى كان يبرأ في الحال (أعمال5: 15). وأما بولس فقد صنع الله على يده قوات غير المعتادة، حتى إنه كان يُؤتى عن جسده بمناديل أو مآزر إلى المرضى فتزول عنهم الأمراض (أعمال19: 11و12). لكن رب بطرس وبولس لم يكن بحاجة لا إلى أن يخيم بظله، ولا أن يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل. بل إن كلمة تخرج من فمه، وهو في مكانه، كانت تحمل معها الأمر، وهذا يكفي! 

ومرات كان المسيح يشفي بدون كلمة يقولها هو، ولا كلمة يقولها المريض، كل ما في المسألة أن يأتي المريض ويلمس هدب ثوب المسيح فينال المريض الشفاء في الحال. ويخبرنا الوحي عن امرأة نازفة دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة، تألمت كثيرًا من أطباء كثيرين، وأنفقت كل ما عندها، ولم تنتفع شيئًا بل صارت إلى حال أردأ. ما أن سمعت عن يسوع حتى أتت إليه لأنها قالت إن مسست ولو هدب ثوبه شفيت، وقد كان. ولقد صارت هذه المرأة رائدة، اقتدى بها الكثيرون. ففي مرقس 5: 28 يذكر لنا لمسة هذه المرأة للمسيح وشفائها، وفي مرقس 6: 56 يذكر كيف أن مرضى كثيرين طلبوا أن يلمسوا ولو هدب ثوبه، وكل من لمسه شفي!

وبالنسبة للمرأة نازفة الدم تذكر البشائر أن الرب توقف ليسأل هذا السؤال، الذي بدا على المسامع غريبًا: ”من لمسني؟“. قال له تلاميذه أنت ترى الجمع يزحمك، وتقول من لمسني؟ لكن الرب أصر على أن يرى الذي فعل ذلك. وكان له في هذا حكمة، فلقد أراد الرب أن تذهب هذه المرأة نازفة الدم إلى بيتها، ليست متمتعة بالشفاء الجسدي فقط، بل بما هو أفضل وأهم، ببركة السلام لنفسها وروحها، فما أن اعترفت أمامه بالحق كله، حتى قال لها: «اذهبي بسلام». لقد خرجت من بيتها مريضة وها هي تعود إلى البيت صحيحة؛ وجاءت إلى الرب «وهي خائفة ومرتعدة» وها هو يقول لها «اذهبي بسلام»!

فإيمان هذه المرأة شفاها، ولكن كلمة الرب ملأت قلبها بالثقة. 

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك أراد الرب أن يعلمنا درسًا هامًا، وهو أنه العليم بكل شيء. فلا شيء يمكن أن يختفي عنه على الإطلاق، ولا حتى لمسات أصابعنا! وذاك الذي رأى إيمان هذه المرأة وانتعش به، أ لم يكن يرى أيضًا عدم إيمان الجموع؟! 

قارئي العزيز إنه أيضا يراك ويعرفك، فهل لديك إيمان؟ «إيمان مختاري الله»؟ (تيطس 1: 1). مكتوب: «ولكن بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه (أي إرضاء الله). لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود، وأنه يجازي الذين يطلبونه» (عبرانيين 11: 6).


3- فتح أعين العميان: 

هذه الآية لم يقم بعمل نظيرها نبي من قبل المسيح، ولا رسول من بعده. وكان معروفًا بين معلمي اليهود أن آية تفتيح أعين العميان تخص المسيح وحده دون سواه، بحيث أن من يفتح أعين العميان يكون بالتأكيد هو المسيح منتَظَر الأمة. ولهذا فلما أرسل يوحنا المعمدان اثنين من تلاميذه إلى الرب ليسأله: «أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟» فإن المسيح في إجابته على المعمدان، أشار على رأس ما أشار، إلى معجزات تفتيح أعين العميان قائلاً: «إذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران. العمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتي يقومون، والمساكين يبشرون. وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيَّ» (متى 11: 4، 5).

لكن هذه المعجزة العظيمة، تفتيح أعين العميان، ليست دليلاً على مسياوية يسوع فقط، بل على لاهوته أيضًا. ففي العهد القديم ينسب تفتيح العميان إلى الرب وإلى الله، فنقرأ قول المرنم: «الرب يفتح أعين العميان» (مزمور 146: 8)، كما يقول النبي: «هوذا إلهكم , هو يأتي ويخلصكم، حينئذ تتفقح عيون العمي» (إشعياء35: 4، 5). وكلمة ”تتفقح“ تعني إنها تتفتح على اتساعها، وتبصر بكل وضوح. 

ولهذا فآية تفتيح أعين العميان برهنت لكل ذي بصيرة داخلية أن يسوع هو المسيح، وأنه هو الرب الإله. 

ولقد ذكرت البشائر الأربع قيام المسيح بإعطاء نعمة البصر لسبعة أشخاص مذكورين بالتفصيل، هم بترتيب ذكرهم في الكتاب: الأعميان اللذان شفاهما المسيح في بداية خدمته (متى 9: 27-31)؛ ثم أعمى آخر مذكور في متى 12: 22، وكانت حالته بؤسًا مركبًا، إذ كان أعمى وأخرس ومجنونًا؛ ثم أعميان شفاهما الرب بقرب أريحا، في نهاية خدمته تقريبًا (متى 20: 29-34)، والسادس هو الأعمى الذي من بيت صيدا والذي ذكر في مرقس 8: 22-26، والسابع هو رجل أعمى منذ ولادته، مذكورة قصته في يوحنا9

والعين من أعقد أعضاء جسم الإنسان. فالشبكية مثلا وهي تقع في مؤخر العين، مع أنها في سُمك الورقة العادية، لكنها مليئة بملايين المخاريط والنبابيت التي تعمل على تميز الضوء والألوان. فتحتوي العين على نحو 125 مليون عصًا، وهي تتأثر بالضوء الخافت، كما تحتوي على نحو 6 مليون مخروط من أنواع ثلاثة تستجيب للألوان الرئيسية: الأزرق والأخضر والأحمر. ثم توجد القزحية، وفي منتصفها يوجد ثقب هو ”البؤبؤ“، أو ”إنسان العين“ أو ”الحدقة“. وهي عضلة ملونة تتحكم في هذا الثقب، فتضيقه وتوسعه حسب كمية الضوء المعرض له العين. 

وخلف البؤبؤ توجد العدسة، وهذه ليست مثل عدسات النظارات أو الكاميرات ثابتة، بل إن الله الخالق العظيم جعلها متغيرة الشكل لتساعد العين على التركيز، حسب بعد الغرض أو قربه. فتتحكم بكل عين ست عضلات، وتمكن العين من أن تتحرك في أي اتجاه تقريبًا. لكن العينين تتحركان معًا، وهما مزودان بأسرع عضلات في جسم الإنسان.

ثم العصب البصري، وهو يحول طاقة الضوء إلى نبضات عصبية، من ثم ينقل تلك النبضات من العين إلى الدماغ ليترجمها المخ. 

أمام هذا الإعجاز الإلهي، كيف يمكن لمجرد إنسان أن يخلق عيونًا لشخص ولد أعمى؟ لقد قال الرجل الذي كان أعمى فأبصر عن المسيح: «لو لم يكن هذا من الله، لما قدر أن يعمل شيئًا». لكن الحقيقة أن يسوع ليس فقط ”من الله“، بل إنه هو الله. ولذلك فعندما ثارت الدنيا على الرجل الذي نال الشفاء، ووصل الأمر إلى طرده خارج المجمع، التقاه المسيح، وسأله هذا السؤال المصيري الهام: «أ تؤمن بابن الله؟ قال له الرجل: من هو يا سيد لأومن به. أجابه يسوع: قد رأيته، والذي يتكلم معك هو هو. قال له الأعمى: أؤمن يا سيد. وسجد له». 

أيها القارئ العزيز؟ أ تؤمن بابن الله؟ 

ليتك تقول نعم، وليتك تسجد له!


4- إسكات عاصفة البحر: 

لقد عمل المسيح خمس معجزات بالارتباط بالبحر ذُكرت بالتفصيل في البشائر الأربع، ، وهي كالآتي: 

إسكات عاصفة البحر عندما كان المسيح مع تلاميذه في السفينة، وكان هو في مؤخر السفينة نائمًا، ومرة أخرى أسكت المسيح العاصفة حين مشى فوق البحر الهائج، كما سنرى في الفقرة التالية، وثلاث معجزات أخرى عملها المسيح بالارتباط بصيد السمك (لوقا5: 4-9؛ متى17: 27؛ يوحنا21: 3-7). فالبحر خاضع له، وأيضًا سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه (مزمور8: 8). 

دعنا الآن نركز الفكر في معجزة إسكات عاصفة البحر الأولى، والتي بها أظهر المسيح سلطانه على قوى الطبيعة. 

ولقد وردت معجزة إسكات المسيح للعاصفة في الأناجيل الثلاث المتماثلة (متى8: 23-27، مرقس4: 35-41، لوقا8: 22-25). وكان المسيح قد قال لتلاميذه لنجتز إلى العبر. ثم دخلوا السفينة معًا، وأما هو فإذ كان متعبًا فقد خلد للنوم على وسادة في مؤخر السفينة. ويبدو أنه في أثناء نومه، أراد الشيطان ”رئيس سلطان الهواء“ أن يهز إيمان التلاميذ، فأهاج ريحًا عاصفة شديدة، ضربت السفينة، وبدأت المياه تدخل إليها، وصاروا في خطر. 

ولقد كان معظم التلاميذ صيادين مهرة، لهم خبرة كبيرة في البحر، وبلا شك حاولوا بكل مهارتهم مواجهة العاصفة، دون أن يُقلقوا معلمهم. لكن انطبقت عليهم كلمات المزمور أمام الريح العاصفة، والأمواج المتلاطمة: «يصعدون إلى السماوات، يهبطون إلى الهاوية، ذابت أنفسهم بالشقاء. يتمايلون ويترنحون مثل السكران، وكل حكمتهم ابتلعت» (مزمور107: 26، 27). فماذا يفعلون؟ 

الأمر الطبيعي في مثل هذه لأحوال هو الصراخ إلى الله. ويستطرد المرنم في المزمور قائلاً: «فيصرخون إلى الرب في ضيقهم، ومن شدائدهم يخلصهم. يهدي العاصفة فتسكن وتسكت أمواجها» (مزمور107: 28، 29). على أن التلاميذ التجأوا إلى يسوع الذي كان نائمًا في سفينتهم، فهل أمكنه أن يخلصهم من شدائدهم؟

الإجابة العظيمة هي نعم. واستمع إلى كلام البشير: «ثم قام، وانتهر الرياح والبحر، فصار هدوء عظيم» (متى8: 26)!

ما أعجب هذا! الرياح سكنت، والأمواج وقفت، والجو صفا، والماء صار كصفحة الزجاج. ومع أن العاصفة عادة تتوقف تدريجيًا، لكن ما حدث هنا كان خلافًا لهذا ، فكلمته حملت معها الهدوء التام للعاصفة!

من ذا الذي له سلطان على الريح؟! لقد كان هذا السؤال «من جمع الريح في حفنتيه؟» (أمثال30: 4)، إحدى الأحاجي التي ذكرها أجور بن متقية مسا، لا إجابة عنها سوى «الله».

والبحر , من يتحكم فيه؟ إن أحجية أجور تستطرد قائلة: «من صر المياه في ثوب؟». والله وهو يحاج أيوب مظهرًا له ضعفه التام إزاء قدرة الله المطلقة، قال له: «من حجز البحر بمصاريع، حين اندفق , جزمت عليه حدي وأقمت له مغاليق ومصاريع، وقلت إلى هنا تأتي ولا تتعدى، وهنا تتُخم كبرياء لججك» (أيوب38: 8-11).

ليس عجيبًا إذًا أن سيدنا يدعى اسمه ”عجيبًا“؛ فذاك الذي قبلَ لحظات كان نائمًا من الإعياء، قام وانتهر قوى الطبيعة الثائرة! وهو إن كان قد ذكر قبل تلك المعجزة مباشرة أنه ”ليس له أين يسند رأسه“ (متى8: 20)، لكن دعنا لا ننسى أنه هو المتسلط على كبرياء البحر، الرب يهوه. إنها واحدة من المشاهد التي تظهر لنا بوضوح الطبيعتين في الشخص الواحد يسوع المسيح: الطبيعة اللاهوتية، والطبيعة البشرية.

دعنا نتوقف عند توبيخ المسيح لتلاميذه، ليس لأنهم أقلقوه في نومه، بل لأنهم هم أنفسهم قلقوا. لقد قال لهم: «ما بالكم خائفين هكذا يا قليلي الإيمان؟». والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه: أ لم يكن من الواجب عليهم أن يوقظوه لأنهم صاروا بالفعل في خطر؟ الإجابة: إنه كان قد أمر بالذهاب إلى العبر. وكأنه يقول لهم: ”طالما أني قلت ذلك، فلا بد أنكم ستصلون إلى العبر كما قلت لكم. مهما حدث في البحر“! 

«فتعجب الناس قائلين أي إنسان هذا! فإن الرياح والبحر جميعًا تطيعه» (متى 8: 27). والدلالة التي لا مفر منها لهذه المعجزة العظيمة إن المسيح ليس شخصًا عاديًا، ولا حتى مجرد نبي. ولذلك كان تعجب التلاميذ من عمله هذا. سبق لتلاميذه أن رأوا سلطانه على المرض، وبكلمة من فمه أو لمسة من يده كان المرض يهرب من أمامه. لكن من ذا الذي له سلطان على البحر وعلى الريح؟ من الذي يكلم قوى الطبيعة قائلاً: اسكت ابكم، فيصير هدوء عظيم! 

هناك آيات كثيرة في العهد القديم تعرفنا أكثر بحقيقة شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، كما نراه في هذه المعجزة، فيقول المرنم عن الرب: «يجمع كند أمواج اليم، ويجعل اللجج في أهراء» (مزمور33: 7)، ويقول أيضًا: «يا رب إله الجنود من مثلك، قويٌ ربٌ وحقك من حولك. أنت متسلط على كبرياء البحر، عند ارتفاع لججه أنت تسكنها» (مزمور89: 8، 9). وأيضًا «من أصوات مياه كثيرة، من غمار أمواج البحر، الرب في العلى أقدر» (مزمور93: 4). والمسيح حين صار إنسانًا، لم يكف عن كونه الله، ولا تخلى عن أية صفة من صفات اللاهوت، فكان هو كلي العلم وكلي القدرة ومعجزاته تظهر لنا ذلك. 


5- المشي فوق الماء: 

هذه المعجزة حدثت أيضًا بالارتباط بالبحر، وتمت بعد معجزة إشباع الجموع بالأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين. وهناك فارق هام بين هذه المعجزة والمعجزة السابقة، فعندما هبت العاصفة عليهم هذه المرة لم يكن المسيح معهم، بل هبت العاصفة عليهم في أثناء الليل، وهم وحدهم بدون رفقته لهم. 

لكن المسيح لم يترك تلاميذه في هذه التجربة الصعبة، بل نقرأ «وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى إليهم يسوع ماشيًا على البحر». 

ونحن في هذه الحادثة نجد أربع معجزات للمسيح، وهذه أولها، إذ سار المسيح فوق الماء!

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن موسى شق البحر الأحمر، فعبر بنو إسرائيل في وسط اليابسة! كما يخبرنا أن يشوع شق نهر الأردن، فعبر الشعب النهر أيضًا إلى كنعان، وكل من إيليا وأليشع أيضًا شقا نهر الأردن وعبرا في اليابس. أما المسيح فلم يجفف بحيرة طبرية، لكي يصل إلى تلاميذه، بل مشى فوق أمواجها العاتية! 

يقال إن الرمز الهيروغليفي لكلمة ”مستحيل“ هو رسم لأقدام تسير فوق الماء. لكن هذا المستحيل عند قدماء المصريين ليس مستحيلاً على الرب، الذي قال لإبراهيم قديمًا: «هل يستحيل على الرب شيء؟» (تكوين18: 14). 

في هذا قال أيوب عن الرب: «الباسط السماوات وحده، الماشي على أعالي البحر» (أيوب9: 8). وقال المرنم عنه: «الجاعل السحاب مركبته، الماشي على أجنحة الريح» (مزمور104: 3).

وعن باقي المعجزات المتضمنة في هذه المعجزة المركبة فهو أن بطرسا طلب من المسيح أن يأمره ليأتي إليه سائرًا على الماء، فقال له الرب تعال. وسار بطرس فعلاً فوق الماء بأمر المسيح. هذه هي المعجزة الثانية. 

والمعجزة الثالثة أنهما، أي الرب يسوع وبطرس «لما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح» (ع32). 

والمعجزة الرابعة مذكورة في يوحنا 6: 21 إذ بمجرد دخولهما السفينة صارت السفينة إلى الأرض التي كانوا ذاهبين إليها.

ليس سوى المسيح الذي أمكنه أن يعمل هذه المعجزات الأربع، وكلها تؤكد أنه لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان، إذ تذكرنا بكلمات المرنم: «النازلون إلى البحر في السفن، العاملون عملاً في المياه الكثيرة, يصرخون إلى الرب في ضيقهم ومن شدائدهم يخلصهم. يهدي العاصفة فتسكن وتسكت أمواجها. فيفرحون لأنهم هدأوا، فيهديهم إلى المرفأ الذي يريدونه» (مزمور107: 23-30).


6- إخراجه للشياطين.

الشيطان هو عدو البشرية الأول، فهو الذي أسقط الإنسان في الجنة، وهو الذي ما زال يلاحقه خارج الجنة ليمنعه من التوبة والرجوع إلى الله. بل إن الشيطان يجد لذة خاصة في إهانة الإنسان وإذلاله. والمشكلة أنه لا يوجد في كل الكون من هو أقوى من الشيطان إلا الله، ولذلك فمن ذا الذي يقدر أن يخلص البشرية من عبوديته وإيذائه للبشر؟ لقد جاء ابن الله لينقض أعمال إبليس (1يوحنا3: 8)، وباعتباره الأقوى من هذا القوي فقد أمكنه أن يدخل بيته، وأن يربطه، ثم أخذ ينهب أمتعته (لوقا11: 21، 22). 

ولذلك فقد كانت نصرة المسيح على الشيطان وتخليصه لأولئك الذين كانوا له عبيدًا، دليلاً على أنه الأقوى من هذا القوي، وبالتالي كانت دليلاً على أنه هو الله

والجدير بالذكر أن المسيح ليس فقط خلص البشر من الشياطين بسلطانه الشخصي، بل قد أعطى هذا السلطان لرسله الاثني عشر (متى10: 8)، ثم للرسل السبعين (لوقا10: 17)، ومرة ثانية للرسل بعد قيامته من الأموات (مرقس16: 17). وكون المسيح أعطى تلاميذ السلطان على إخراج الشياطين، فهذا معناه أن يملك هذا السلطان بصورة أصيلة.

ولقد ذكرت لنا الأناجيل سبع معجزات لإخراج الشياطين، فيها أظهر المسيح تفوقه على الشياطين. والرقم 7 هو رقم الكمال، وهذه المعجزات هي:

شفاء أخرس مجنون (متى9: 32-34)، ثم شفاء المجنون الأعمى والأخرس (متى12: 22-30، مرقس3: 22-27، لوقا11: 14-23)؛ ثالثًا: شفاء الذي به الروح النجس في المجمع (مرقس1: 21-28، لوقا4: 31-37)، ورابعًا: شفاء مجنون بلدة الجدريين (متى8: 28-34، مرقس5: 1-20، لوقا8: 26-29) ؛ وخامسًا: شفاء المرأة المنحنية (أو الحدباء) (لوقا13: 10-17) ؛ وسادسًا: شفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية (متى15: 21-28، مرقس7: 24-30)؛ وسابعًا: شفاء الولد المصروع (متى17: 14-21، مرقس9: 14-29، لوقا9: 37-43).

لقد كان المعزمون يحاولون إخراج الشياطين بتلاوات وقراءات يقولونها، وأما المسيح فلا تلاوة ولا تعزيم، بل أمرٌ بسلطان جعلت الشياطين تخضع له. كان المسيح يقول كلمة واحدة، فلا تملك الشياطين سوى الإذعان والطاعة. لقد رأينا فيما سبق كيف سيطر الرب على الريح الهائجة، وعلى الزوبعة العاصفة، وهنا نجد المسيح يسيطر على الأرواح الشريرة رغم شراستها وكثرتها. في الحالتين كانت كلمة الرب يسوع كافية لإسكات الرياح وإخراج الأرواح.

ولنا بعض الملاحظات على تلك المعجزات السبع: 

إن أول معجزة عملها المسيح لتخليص رجل من الشياطين التي تسكنه نقرأ: «فتعجب الجموع قائلين لم يظهر قط مثل هذا في إسرائيل». وفعلاً لم يظهر مثل هذا، لأن الشخص الذي فعله هو «عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا». وإن «كان الله معنا فمن علينا؟» (رومية8: 31). لم يعد الشيطان له اليد العليا، فقد ظهر في المشهد من هو أقوى منه.

والمعجزة الثانية كانت مع «مجنون أعمى وأخرس». وهل يوجد مثل هذه صورة ترينا مدى الذل الذي عمله الشيطان في الإنسان؟ والرب الذي قديمًا رأى مذلة شعبه، فنزل لكي يخلصهم، أتى في ملء الزمان ليخلص الإنسان من عدوه الشيطان. إنه ذاك المتفوق على كل القوى غير المنظورة، والأقوى من القوي (لوقا11: 21، 22). وإذ أحضر القوم إليه هذا الإنسان البائس شفاه على الفور، حتى إن الأعمى الأخرس تكلم وأبصر. ويا للمباينة بين الشيطان وقوته المؤذية التي جعلت الإنسان أعمى وأخرس، وبين المسيح الأقوى، الذي استخدم قوته لبركة الإنسان وشفائه!

في المعجزة الثالثة، حيث خلص الرب رجلاً فيه روح نجس في مكان العبادة (المجمع) فإننا نقرأ عن اعتراف الشياطين التي قالت للمسيح: «آه، ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري! أتيت لتهلكنا؟» (مرقس1: 24)، مما يدل على أن «الشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون» (يعقوب 2: 19)، كما يدل على أنها تعرف من هو الذي سيدينها، إنه هو المسيح! في مناسبة أخرى اعترفت الشياطين أن المسيح هو ابن الله، وعرفت أنه معذبها، إذ قالوا له: «ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله؟ أ جئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا؟» (متى 8: 19). فمن يكون هذا؟ 

في المعجزة الرابعة أخرج المسيح ”لجئونًا“ من الشياطين كانوا يسكنون شخصًا واحدًا، واللجئون تشكيل عسكري قوامه ستة آلاف جندي. ويمكن أن نعتبر هذه المعجزة هي معجزة شفاء أخطر مريض! وكانت هذه الآلاف من الشياطين تسكن في رجل واحد، أذلته ودمرت شخصيته، فجعلته يسكن القبور، ويعيش عاريًا تمامًا، ويصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة. لكن خلاص الرب لهذا الرجل لم يكلفه سوى كلمة واحدة، أمرٌ من صاحب الأمر، فخرجت جميع الشياطين صاغرة من الرجل، ووجد جالسًا ولابسًا وعاقلاً! 

لقد طلبت الشياطين من الرب أن يسمح لهم بالدخول في قطيع الخنازير، وكان قصدهم من وراء هذا الطلب - كما اتضح فيما بعد - أن يُغرقوا الخنازير، فيجعلوا أهل المدينة ينقلبون على المسيح، وهو ما حدث بالفعل. لكن لا ينبغي أن يفوتنا دلالة استئذانهم من المسيح. فقبل مجيء المسيح كانت الأرواح الشريرة ورئيسهم الشيطان يتنقلون في الأرض بحرية (أيوب1: 7؛ 2: 2)؛ وأما الآن، وهم في محضر صاحب السلطان الحقيقي، فقد أخذوا الإذن منه قبل ذهابهم إلى الخنازير! وكون المسيح أذن لهم فهذا يتضمن دلالة هامة وهي أن «للرب الأرض وملؤها، المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها» (مزمور24: 1). فالشياطين تستأذنه، ولأنه هو صاحب الكل، فقد أعطاهم الإذن.

وفي المعجزة السادسة حدث إخراج شيطان من على بعد. فكما شفى المسيح الأمراض بكلمة يقولها من على بعد، فعل كذلك مع الشياطين. وبأمر منه - وهو في مكانه - شفيت ابنة المرأة الكنعانية.

في المعجزة السابعة، كان تسعة من تلاميذ المسيح قد فشلوا في إخراج الشيطان، فيبدو أن جنس الشياطين الذي كان يسكن في الصبي كان جنسًا أخطر من بقية أجناس الشياطين الأخرى، إلى الدرجة التي فيها قال المسيح عنه: «هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم»، وأما بالنسبة للمسيح فالأمر مختلف، فلا شيء أكثر من كلمة واحدة خرج فيها الشيطان على التو!


7- تكثير الخبز: 

دائرة أخرى أظهر فيها المسيح لاهوته، تختلف عن الدوائر السابقة، فهذه المعجزة ليست مثل معجزات الشفاء، أو إسكات العاصفة أو إخراج الشياطين، فيها أرجع الرب شيئًا إلى سابق عهده القديم، إذ أعاد للمريض صحته الضائعة، وأعاد للبحر سكونه وهدوءه وأعاد للإنسان المجنون عقله، بل إن المسيح في هذه المعجزة أوجد شيئًا لم يكن له سابق وجود، أي أوجده من العدم. وهذا معناه أن المسيح ”يدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة“. وهذه واحدة من الخصائص الإلهية (رومية 4: 17).

ونظرًا لأهمية هذه المعجزة فقد وردت في البشائر الأربع (متى14: 14-21، مرقس6: 30-44، لوقا9: 10-17، يوحنا6: 1-15). وبالنظر إلى ذلك فإنه يمكن اعتبار هذه المعجزة أشهر معجزة، بالإضافة إلى استفادة أكبر عدد من الناس بها.

والمسيح كان يعرف أنه سيعمل تلك العجيبة. ويوضح لنا البشير يوحنا أن المسيح أمسك بزمام المبادأة عندما سأل فيلبس: «من أين نبتاع خبزًا ليأكل هؤلاء؟ وإنما قال هذا ليمتحنه لأنه علم ما هو مزمع أن يفعل». 

ولقد أكل الجميع وشبعوا، وليس كما قال فيلبس «يأخذ كل واحد شيئًا يسيرًا». لقد أعطاهم الرب «بقدر ما شاءوا» (يوحنا6: 11)، و”فضل عنهم“! 

والذين ينكرون المعجزات قدموا تفسيرات فجة لهذه المعجزة العجيبة. قال واحد مهم، إن الجموع أكلت أقل القليل من الأرغفة الخمسة، ومع ذلك فإنهم شبعوا، وقال آخر إن ما فعله الصبي الصغير، إذ قدم الأرغفة التي عنده، حفز كل من كان معه طعام أن يخرجه ويشارك به الآخرين، فأكل الجميع وشبعوا. ولكن هذه التفسيرات تعسفية ولا نجد ما يؤيدها في النص على الإطلاق. فبالنسبة للتفسير الأول لا يعقل أن الخمسة الأرغفة يمكن أن تشبع خمسة آلاف رجل بدون النساء والأولاد، مهما اكتفوا بأقل القليل. ثم حتى لو افترضنا هذا المستحيل، يبقى السؤال: من أين أتت القفف الفاضلة بعد أن شبعوا؟ ثم إن الوحي يناقض هذا التفسير عندما يخبرنا إن الناس ”أكلوا بقدر ما شاءوا“. وبالنسبة للتفسير الثاني ينقضه أيضًا ما ذكره البشير يوحنا من أن الجموع في اليوم التالي هرولت إلى حيث كان المسيح، وهو عرف غرضهم وكشف عدم إيمانهم إذ قال لهم: «أنتم تطلبونني، ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم» (يوحنا6: 26). 

التفسير الوحيد المنطقي والمقبول إننا هنا أمام واحدة من أعظم المعجزات التي تبرهن لاهوت المسيح، والتي تعلن مجده باعتباره الخالق، الذي «قال فكان، هو أمر فصار».

ثم كرر المسيح مرة ثانية هذه المعجزة عندما أشبع نحو أربعة آلاف، ما عدا النساء والأولاد، وهي المعجزة التي وردت في بشارتي متى15: 32-39، ومرقس8: 1-10. فأكل الجميع وشبعوا، ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر سبعة سلال مملوءة»!


8- إقامة الموتى

إن معجزات إقامة الموتى تعتبر من أعظم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح. فيقول الرسول في رومية 1: 4 إن المسيح «تعين (أو تبرهن إنه) ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات». 

لاحظ أحدهم أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يعظ في أية جنازة، وذلك لأنه إذ كان يوجد في مكان، كان الموت يهرب من أمامه! ولقد أقام المسيح في أثناء خدمته الكثيرين من الذين كانوا قد ماتوا. وتسجل لنا البشائر الأربع ثلاثة أشخاص بالذات أقامهم المسيح من الأموات: وهم كالآتي: ابنة يايرس (متى9: 23-26، مرقس5: 35-43، لوقا8: 49-56)؛ ثم ابن أرملة نايين (لوقا7: 11-17)؛ وأخيرًا أقام المسيح لعازر الذي من بيت عنيا (يوحنا11: 1-44).

في المعجزة الأولى أقام المسيح ابنة يايرس بعد موتها بفترة وجيزة، حيث كانت ما تزال على فراشها وفي غرفتها. 

والذين ينكرون المعجزات يقولون إن البنت، باعتراف الرب، لم تكن قد ماتت، حيث قال المسيح: «لم تمت الصبية، لكنها نائمة»، وبالتالي فلا توجد معجزة على الإطلاق. لكن الفهم البسيط للحادث كما روته البشائر الثلاثة يقودنا إلى التسليم بأن البنت كانت قد ماتت فعلاً (قارن مع كلمات لوقا الطبيب 8: 53). أما قول المسيح عنها ”إنها نائمة“، فهو لطمأنة أهل البنت المائتة، وهو يشبه قوله عن لعازر الذي كان قد مات ودفن وأنتن: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، ولكني أذهب لأوقظه» (يوحنا11: 11). وهذا معناه أن الموت والمرض والنوم كلها تستوي في نظر الرب. 

قال أحد القديسين: إنه بالنسبة لنا هناك صعوبة في أن نيقظ شخصًا نائمًا، أكثر من الصعوبة التي عند المسيح ليقيم واحدًا من الموت. وهذا الأمر واضح ليس فقط في قصتنا هذه، إذ كانت البنت قد ماتت من بضع دقائق، بل حتى بالنسبة للعازر الذي كان قد مات من أربعة أيام، ودُفن وأنتن.

عندما وصل الرب إلى البيت، وجد هناك الضجيج والبكاء. وهذا يؤكد كم الإنسان ضعيف أمام هذا العدو اللعين الموت، والذي يُسمى في الكتاب ”ملك الأهوال“! لكن الأمر ليس كذلك بالنسبة للرب يسوع. لقد قهر المسيح عدو البشرية الأول، أعني به الموت. وكان هذا برهانًا على أنه هو الرب، إذ «عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج» (مزمور68: 20). 

وعندما قال المسيح «لم تمت الصبية لكنها نائمة». فإنهم في عدم إيمانهم استهزئوا به. ”ضحكوا عليه“. ومن ضحك هؤلاء الأشرار نتيقن أن البنت كانت قد ماتت فعلاً، فلقد خدمت ضحكاتهم الشريرة قصدًا صالحًا، وكانت بمثابة شهادة وفاة للبنت، تعلن أن البنت كانت قد ماتت فعلاً. 

«فلما أخرج الجمع دخل وأمسك بيدها ، فقامت الصبية، فخرج ذلك الخبر إلى تلك الأرض كلها» (متى9: 25و26).

وفي المعجزة الثانية، أقام المسيحُ الشابَ ابن أرملة نايين، وكان قد مات من فترة أكبر، إذ كانوا يشيعونه إلى القبر، وفي الطريق التقى موكب رئيس الحياة بموكب الموت، فأقام الشاب من النعش ودفعه إلى أمه!

يا لروعة المعجزة! يا لقوة ربنا يسوع! بهذه البساطة يقهر المسيح عدو البشرية المرعب والمخيف!

لكننا هنا نرى بالإضافة إلى قوة الرب ونصرته على الموت، ترفق المسيح وحنانه على الأرملة المحطمة التي انكسر عكازها، وانطفأت شمعتها، وهي ماضية لتدفن آخر أمل لها في الحياة. لكن القوي الحنان تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون، وبكلمة واحدة منه انتهر الموت، وأعاد الشاب الميت إلى أمه صحيحًا معافى!

هذا هو طابع إنجيل لوقا الذي انفرد بذكر هذه المعجزة. ولهذا فإنه بخلاف ابنة يايرس التي حضر أبوها يدعو المسيح ليشفي ابنته من المرض ثم ليقيمها من الموت، وبخلاف لعازر الذي أرسلت أختاه تطلب من المسيح ليحضر ليشفيه من مرضه، فإن المسيح في هذه المعجزة لم يرسل إليه أحد ولا طلب منه أحد شيئًا. إنها النعمة التي تأخذ زمام المبادرة وتقيم الميت. 

ونلاحظ أن المسيح هنا لم يصلِ كما فعل قبل ذلك إيليا عند إقامته ابن الأرملة التي كان نازلاً في بيتها (1ملوك17: 20-22)، وكما بعد ذلك بطرس عند إقامته لطابيثا (أعمال9: 40)، ولا اضطجع فوق الميت كما فعل قبل ذلك إليشع عندما أقام ابن الشونمية (2ملوك4: 33-35)، ولا وقع على الميت ليعتنقه كما فعل بولس عند إقامته لشاب آخر اسمه أفتيخوس (أع20: 10)، بل كما كان يأمر الأمراض فتهرب من قدامه، ويأمر الشياطين فتخرج من الشخص، ويأمر الريح والبحر فيصير هدوء عظيم، هكذا هنا أيضًا باعتباره رئيس الحياة، أمر فعادت الحياة للشاب المائت!

أما المعجزة الثالثة فقد كانت أصعب وأهم معجزات إقامة الموتى، أعني بها معجزة إقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام. وكان فيها قد دفن في القبر وأنتن. والمسيح قبل إقامة لعازر كان قد قال عن نفسه: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 25، 26)

لقد كان المسيح على الجانب الآخر من الأردن مع تلاميذه حين وصلته أخبار مرض لعازر، لكنه لم يتحرك فورًا لشفائه، بل انتظر توقيت الآب له، قائلاً: «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله لكي يتمجد ابن الله به» (ع5). ثم بعد ذلك قال لهم: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، ولكنني أذهب لأوقظه» (ع 11). أ يقدر مجرد إنسان أن يتكلم بمثل هذه الثقة؟ يعرف موت حبيبه وهو بعيد عنه، لكن ليس ذلك فقد بل يتحدث بلغة الواثق فيقول إنه سيذهب ليوقظه!

ولما لم يفهم التلاميذ ما الذي كان يقصده الرب من قوله: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام»، فقد تكلم معهم بلغتهم التي يفهمونها وقال لهم: «لعازر مات».

وهنا نحن أمام اللاهوت، فالذي يتكلم هو العليم بكل شيء، والموجود في كل مكان، كلي القدرة، القادر حتى على إحياء الميت بعد مماته. إنه هو ذاك الذي «يدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة» (رومية4: 17).

ويخبرنا الوحي بأن ما عمله المسيح كان بقوته الشخصية، ولكي يتمجد هو نتيجة ما حدث. ونلاحظ أن المسيح ذكر مجد الله ومجده هو في تتابع لافت، فقال: «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به». ومن ها يتضح أن مجد الله، ومجد ابن الله هو مجد واحد، لا تناقض بينهما ولا حتى مجرد اختلاف. 

ولما جاء إلى القبر قال: «ارفعوا الحجر». وهنا اعترضت مرثا، وقالت له: «يا سيد قد أنتن، لأن له أربعة أيام». كأنها أرادت أن تقول: ”لا فائدة من المحاولة“. قال لها الرب: «أ لم أقل لكِ إن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله؟».

ثم رفع المسيح الشكر للآب، وبعدها صرخ بصوت عظيم، لا ليسمعه لعازر، بل «لأجل , الجمع الواقف»، وقال: ”لعازر هلم خارجًا“. وهي المرة الوحيدة التي فيها نادى الرب الميت باسمه. ولقد أصاب القديس أغسطينوس عندما قال: ”لو لم يكن الرب في هذه المعجزة قال «لعازر»، لكان كل الأموات الذين في المدفن قد قاموا“. 

عند القبر لم يقل المسيح: في اسم الآب قم أيها الرجل، ولا قال أرجوك يا أبي أن تقيم لعازر، بل أصدر أمرًا للميت: «لعازر هلم خارجًا، فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة، ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل» (يوحنا11: 43، 44). حدث هذا في وضح النهار، وأمام شهود قد يعدوا بالعشرات أو بالمئات. ونحن لا يمكننا أن نتخيل معجزة ممكن أن تكون أوضح أو أقوى من تلك التي عملها المسيح، كآخر معجزة مسجلة له في إنجيل يوحنا. وأن يسمع الميت الصوت الذي يناديه، ويطيعه، ويخرج الميت أمام جمع حاشد في المدفن، فهذا برهان أكيد على لاهوت المسيح. 

وكما انفرد لوقا بذكر المعجزة السابقة، معجزة إقامة الشاب ابن أرملة نايين، فقد انفرد يوحنا بذكر هذه المعجزة، فيوحنا في إنجيله يحدثنا عن المسيح ”ابن الله“. ويوحنا اكتفى من معجزات إقامة الأموات بذكر هذه المعجزة وحدها، فهي الأصعب. فإقامة الميت بعد أن أنتن، لا تقل عظمة عن الخلق نفسه , أن يجمع الله ذرات جسد الإنسان بعد تحلله، هذا – بكل تأكيد - يتطلب عظمة قدرة الله الفائقة (أفسس1: 19، 20، فيلبي3: 20، 21). 


أشياء ما زال المسيح يعملها إلى اليوم!

بالإضافة إلى تلك المعجزات العظيمة التي عملها المسيح في أيام جسده هنا على الأرض، فإن المسيح ما زال يعمل العجائب حتى اليوم. إننا نؤمن بلاهوت المسيح، لأنه من غير سيف أو حروب، أثر في النفوس وغزا القلوب. وهو إلى الآن ما زال يؤثِّر تأثيرًا مدهشًا عجيبًا في الفجار الساقطين، فيحولهم إلى أبرار وقديسين، ويتعامل باللطف مع المتعصبين، وبالنعمة مع الشرسين، فيحوِّلهم إلى حملان وديعة، قلوبهم عامرة بالرقة، ونفوسهم مليئة بالشفقة. ويغيِّر الذين كانوا غارقين في الشرور والفجور، إلى أشخاص يشع من حياتهم النور والسرور. كما ونحن نؤمن بلاهوت المسيح من أجل العدد اللانهائي من الذين امتلأت قلوبهم بالمحبة للمسيح فضحّوا لأجل خاطره، فتخضَّبت ثيابهم بدماء الاستشهاد، بعد أن كانت ملوّثة بالخطايا والفساد. هذا التأثير العجيب في الملايين، على مدى ما يقرب من ألفين من السنين، لا يمكن أن يكون نتاج وهم أو شيطان، ويؤكد أن المسيح هو ابن الله الذي قَبِلَ أن يصير ابن الإنسان.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

وهذا كان جزء بسيط من بحث اما بخصوص الايات انت تفسر علي هواك 

يتبع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

عزيزى...
كل الادلة اللى حضرتك شايفها دى لا تحتمل القيل والقال كما تقول انت
بس انا شايفة ان حضرتك مشفتش الموضوع كويس 
بس عندك حق هو كلام كتير اوى والكلام كله بيثبت الوهية المسيح
بس انا هخلينى معاك فى الايات اللى انت شايفها جعلت رب المجد نبى

أولاً : ورد بإنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 19 ] : أن تلميذين من تلاميذ المسيح وصفوه بالنبوه وهو يخاطبهم ولم ينكر عليهم هذا الوصف فكانا يقولان ( يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبيـاً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب . ))

يقول الكتاب المقدس...
18 فَأَجَابَ أَحَدُهُمَا الَّذِي اسْمُهُ كَِلْيُوبَاسُ: «هَلْ أَنْتَ مُتَغَرِّبٌ وَحْدَكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَلَمْ تَعْلَمِ الأُمُورَ الَّتِي حَدَثَتْ فِيهَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ؟» 
19 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «وَمَا هِيَ؟» فَقَالاَ: «الْمُخْتَصَّةُ بِيَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي كَانَ إِنْسَاناً نَبِيّاً مُقْتَدِراً فِي الْفِعْلِ وَالْقَوْلِ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ. 
20 كَيْفَ أَسْلَمَهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَحُكَّامُنَا لِقَضَاءِ الْمَوْتِ وَصَلَبُوهُ. 
21 وَنَحْنُ كُنَّا نَرْجُو أَنَّهُ هُوَ الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يَفْدِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَكِنْ مَعَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ الْيَوْمَ لَهُ ثَلاَثَةُ أَيَّامٍ مُنْذُ حَدَثَ ذَلِكَ. 
22 بَلْ بَعْضُ النِّسَاءِ مِنَّا حَيَّرْنَنَا إِذْ كُنَّ بَاكِراً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ 
23 وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَهُ أَتَيْنَ قَائِلاَتٍ: إِنَّهُنَّ رَأَيْنَ مَنْظَرَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ قَالُوا إِنَّهُ حَيٌّ. 
24 وَمَضَى قَوْمٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَنَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ فَوَجَدُوا هَكَذَا كَمَا قَالَتْ أَيْضاً النِّسَاءُ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَلَمْ يَرَوْهُ». 

لو حضرتك قريت الكلام كويس شوية وبتركيز هتلاقى قائل الاية دى احد حراس قبر رب المجد 
وكان بيقول لآحد حكام اسرائيل ان يسوع النبى المقتدر امام الله والشعب وهذه الاية تشهد بقيامته من الاموات 
والقائل هنا ليس تلاميذه القائل هو  كَِلْيُوبَاسُ

ثانياً : ورد بإنجيل يوحنا [ 9 : 17 ] قول الرجل الاعمى :
(( قالوا أيضاً للأعمى ماذا تقول أنت عنه من حيث أنه فتح عينيك فقال إنه نبـي ))

يقول الكتاب المقدس...
16 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟» وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ. 
17 قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: «مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ».
35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» 
36 أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 
37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ». 
38 فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ. 

بصراحة يعنى مش عارفة اقولك ايه لان الكلام واضح 
بس ياريت حضرتك تقرى كويس الكلام اللى بلون مختلف

ثالثا : وفي رسالة أعمال الرسل [ 3 : 22 ] حمل بطرس قول موسى عليه السلام الوارد في العهد القديم عن المسيح قوله (( إن نبيـاً مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم . ))

يقول الكتاب...
13 إِنَّ إِلَهَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ إِلَهَ آبَائِنَا مَجَّدَ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَأَنْكَرْتُمُوهُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ بِيلاَطُسَ وَهُوَ حَاكِمٌ بِإِطْلاَقِهِ. 
14 وَلَكِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ وَطَلَبْتُمْ أَنْ يُوهَبَ لَكُمْ رَجُلٌ قَاتِلٌ
15 وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. 
20 وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ. 
21 الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ السَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ. 
22 فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. 
23 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. 
24 وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ. 
26 إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ». 

فى الاية دة لو حضرتك قريت الاصحاح كويس وخصوصا الايات دى 
ومعنى الكلام ده ان بطرس لما اكن بيكلم الاسرائليون عن رب المجد قال وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ.
يعنى اللى بشر به جميع الانبياء 
وان الله سيقيم نبى من بينكم له اسمعوا يقصد يسمعوا ما تنبأ به عن المسيح له المجد

رابعا : ورد بإنجيل متى [ 21 : 10 ، 11 ] ان المسيح لما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها وسألت من هذا ؟ فكانت الاجابة من الجموع الغفيرة من المؤمنين والتلاميذ الذين دخلوا مع المسيح مدينة القدس هي : ((هذا يسوع النبـي من ناصرة الجليل ))

يقول الكتاب...
وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ 
2 قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. 
3 وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».
وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا لاِبْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!». 
10 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً: «مَنْ هَذَا؟» 
11 فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هَذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ». 

عزيزى...
السيد المسيح له المجد لم يعلن عن لاهوته امام جميع الناس 
يعنى مكنش ماشى فى الشارع يقول انا الله انا الله استحالة طبعا 
وبالتالى الناس قالوا عنه كده لما سمعوه عنه 
بس ياريت تاخد بالك من الاية السابقة : فقولا لهما ان الرب محتاج اليه
مين قالك ان التلاميذ جاوبوا الناس وقالوا لهم انه يسوع النبى 
جبتها منين دى... ياريت تجيبلى الشاهد اللى قال التلاميذ للناس انه يسوع النبى
كفــــــــاية تأليــــــف :a82:


خامساً : ورد بإنجيل يوحنا [ 6 : 14 ] ان الناس الذين رأوا معجزة تكثير الطعام التي صنعها المسيح فآمنوا بها قالوا : (( إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبــي الآتي إلى العالم )) فأقرهم المسيح ولم ينكر عليهم وصفهم له بالنبوة وكانوا جمع كثير بنحو 5 آلاف رجل فدل هذا على أن المسيح لم يدع الألوهية ولم يكن يعرف عن ألوهيته المزعومة شيئاً .

فالكتاب يقول...
14 فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!» 
15 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَإِذْ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ مُزْمِعُونَ أَنْ يَأْتُوا وَيَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ.
25 وَلَمَّا وَجَدُوهُ فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَتَى صِرْتَ هُنَا؟» 
26 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي لَيْسَ لأَنَّكُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ آيَاتٍ بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَكَلْتُمْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ فَشَبِعْتُمْ. 
27 اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ». 
28 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ حَتَّى نَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ اللَّهِ؟» 
29 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هَذَا هُوَ عَمَلُ اللَّهِ: أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِالَّذِي هُوَ أَرْسَلَهُ». 
30 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «فَأَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تَصْنَعُ لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ بِكَ؟ مَاذَا تَعْمَلُ؟ 
31 آبَاؤُنَا أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ خُبْزاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِيَأْكُلُوا». 
32 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ 
33 لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللَّهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ». 
34 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ». 
35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. 
36 وَلَكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. 
37 كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً. 
38 لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
39 وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. 
40 لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». 

صدقينى معنديش اى كلام اقوله الكلام مفسر بعضه جدا جدا حتى شوف 
 لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».
كفاية اوى الاية دى على فهم حضرتك افهم الاية دى بس وانت هتعرف 
ارحمنى يا يسوع
أنا شايفة انا باقى الايات لو قريت الاصحاح كامل هتفهماااااا من غير ما نشرحها 

+ ملحوظة +
لما تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس ابقى اقرى الاصحاح كاااااملا لانه مينفعش ناخد الجملة اللى على هوانا ونفسرها بمزاجنا 
فالاصحاح كله مترابط 
أتمنى ان تفهم وتفرى الكلام ده​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

وفرتي علي مارو شرح الايات ربنا يباركك وعاوز انصحك اخي المسلم اولا انا واثق وثوقا انك لم تحمل كتاب مقدس بل ولم تقلراة حتي بل تسمع من تضليل شيوخك والمنتديات الاسلامية الهابطة فارجو منك قبل ان تكتب شئ اقرا الاول اخي الحبيب

سلام والنعمة اخوك مارون​


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

*يا استاذ مروان في البداية أحب أن أقول لك أنني تخصص أصول دين وأحفظ كتاب الله تعالى كاملا 

أقول لك هذا لتعلم أنني أتكلم بعلم وأفهم ما اتكلم به

يا استاذ مروان أنت تطالبنا بحسن الحوار والتزام الأدب في حين أن اسلوبك وكلامك خارج عن الأدب وحسن الحوار وفيه تهجم واتهام وشتائم

أنا قلت لك لا نريد ضياعا للوقت بلا فائدة والآن أقولها لك مرة أخرى لأنها ليست بخارجة عن الأدب أو حسن الحوار

ولأنك لم تأت بجديد بل تكرر ما سبق

تتهمني بعدم الفهم - ولا أدري من منا الذي أحق بهذا الإتهام؟

يا استاذ أرجوك ركز قليلا في كلامي من البداية


أنا قلت أريد كلاما لا يحتمل التأويل ولا يمكن أن يختلف عليه اثنان

وللأسف كل ما ذكرته يحتمل التأويل ويختلف المفسرون في تفسيره

فمثلا كلمة ابن الله التي أوردتها أنت والأخت مرام - هل تعني أن المسيح إله أو هو الله؟ كلا

لأن كتابك سمى غير المسيح أنهم أبناء الله  وأكتفي بواحدة فقط
( غل 3: 26	لانكم جميعا ابناء الله بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع. )

فهل معنى ذلك أن جميعهم آلهة؟

ثم إن معى كلمة ابن الله فسرها كتابك بأنهم المؤمنون به

فلماذا فسرتم ابن الله الخاصة بالمسيح على أنه إله أو على أنه الله؟ وأهملتم الآخرين؟

لماذا ها التناقض الغريب؟

وبالنسبة  للمعجزات التي ذكرتها عن المسيح فأقول لك نحن المسلمين نؤمن بها وقد أخبرنا ربنا عنها ومع هذا لا نقول أن المسيح إله بل نقول هو عبد الله ورسوله ، وهذه المعجزات إنما هي بقدرة الله تعالى الواحد الأحد أعطاها للمسيح معجزة له وتدليلا على نوته وصدقه

ولو كان أي واحد يصنع المعجزات يصبح إلها فإن المسيح الدجال يستحق أن يكون إلها لأنه سيفعل المعجزات الخارقة والتي لم يفعلها المسيح نفسه

وأيضا سيدنا سليمان صنع المعجزات الخارقة ، ألم يسخر الله له الريح تجري بأمره حيث شاء؟

فلماذا لا تقولون عليه أنه إله؟


اذا مسألة المعجزات ليست دليلا

وكل ما ذكرته من أنه قال ( من رآني فقد رأى الآب - أو - نا والآب واحد ) فهذا لا يدل على ألوهية المسيح وإنما معناه أن تعاليم الله تعالى هي نفس التعاليم التي جاء بها المسيح عليه السلام 

ولو كان معنى - من رآني فقد رأى الآب - فهذا يفهم منه أن ذات الله تعالى وشكله وصورته الحقيقة هي نفس صورة ربالعالمين - أليس كذلك يا أيها العقلاء؟
وهذا مستحيل لأن الله تعالى ليس كالإنسان وليس كأي شيء ( ليس كمثله شيء )

وأما أنا والآب واحد معناها في الهدف والغاية وهي تعبيد الناس لربهم عز وجل

بعنى أن الله تعالى يريد من الناس أن يعبدوه ويحبوه ، وكذلك المسيح عليه السلام جاء من أجل هذه المهمة وهي تعريف الناس بخالقهم ومن أجل أن يحبوه ويعبدوه

الأخت مرام تقول



			صدقينى معنديش اى كلام اقوله الكلام مفسر بعضه جدا جدا حتى شوف
لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».
كفاية اوى الاية دى على فهم حضرتك افهم الاية دى بس وانت هتعرف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا أخت مرام هذه الآية عادية جدا وليس فيها ما يدل على أن المسيح إله أو ابن الله - حاشا لله

معنى الآية - أن المسيح جاء بمشيئة الله تعالى حيث أرسله للناس من أجل أن يعرفهم طريق ربهم الذي ضلوه وابتعدوا عنه ، والذي يؤمن بالمسيح عندما يراه أو يسمع به له الحياة الأبدية - لأن من لم يره أو يسمع به  فهو معذور عند الله لأن الحجة لم تصله - .

العبارة عادية جدا وعندنا مثلها في القرآن والسنة

يقول تعالى ( وَمَن يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيراً [النساء : 115]

ومعنى الآية - ومن يخالف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من بعد ما ظهر له الحق, ويسلك طريقًا غير طريق المؤمنين, وما هم عليه من الحق, نتركه وما توجَّه إليه, فلا نوفقه للخير, وندخله نار جهنم يقاسي حرَّها, وبئس هذا المرجع والمآل.

فهل نفهم من الآية أن الرسول إله مثلا - على حسب فهمكم  ؟ كلا


مثال آخر:
يقول نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام ( والذي نفسي بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني ثم لا يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أهل النار ) .

فهل هذا الكلام يفيهم منه أن الرسول إله - كلا


فما الفرق كلام المسيح ( هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».

وبين هذا الكلام؟
​​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

++ سيدى الفاضل ، إن كنت تسأل عمـّا يقوله الإنجيل عن لاهوت المسيح ، فأرجو الإطلاع على كتيب : "الإنجيل يجيب على الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح " ، وهو موجود بهذا المنتدى الشامل ، فى قسم الكتب اللاهوتية .
+++ وإن كان لك إعتراضات على ما فيه ، فإننى أرحب بها .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

هذا السؤال خارج الموضوع ، ولكن إلهنا القدوس أعطى للإنسان - الذى خلقه عاقلاً مفكراً متسائلاً - الحق فى أن يسأل ، وفى أن يحصل على إجابة على أسئلته .
++ ومع أننى أتضايق من إحساسى بأنك تستغل طاعتنا لله ،بأن تسأل كثيراً جداً . ولكنى سأضع إحتمال أن أكون مخطئاً ، وسأجيب حتى عن هذا السؤال الخارج عن الموضوع ، طاعةً لأمر الله :--

++++++ كل شيئ فى المسيحية له هدف ، وله –أيضاً – إسلوب ، أى نظام ، لضمان الوصول لهذا الهدف.
+++ وبخصوص الصلاة ، فالهدف هو الإتصال أو التواصل مع الله . ويمكن تشبيه ذلك ، بالإتصال التليفونى ، فهدفك منه هو الإتصال بالشخص الذى تطلبه ، ووسيلتك هى التليفون . فكذلك أيضاً الصلاة ، تفتح لك خط الإتصال مع الله .
+++ أما الوسيلة أو النظام (( كلمة نظام = كلمة : طقس ، باللغة اليونانية والقبطية )) لهذا الإتصال مع الله ، فهى بإسلوبين متلازمين :-
         ((1)) إتصال (صلاة) دائم ، مثل الخط المفتوح دائماً ، بدون نظام محدد ، وذلك بتركيز مشاعر القلب نحو الله ، بمناداته ومناجاته بإستمرار ، غى كل الأوقات والمواقف بلا إستثناء ، بدون التقيد بأى شيئ .
         ((2)) إتصال (صلاة) منظم ، أى أن له نظام (طقس) محدد ، ومركز ، لشحن القلب بشحنة روحية كبيرة ومركزة .
++++ ويمكن تشبيه هذين الإسلوبين ، بإسلوبى الغذاء الجسدى ، فإننا نتناول وجبات كبيرة أساسية ، ثلاث مرات يومياً ، للحصول على غذاء كامل يحفظ للجسم صحته ، بالإضافة لبعض المشروبات والأطعمة الخفيفة ، مرات عديدة يومياً ، لإمداد الجسم بسعرات حرارية سريعة ، للحفاظ على مستوى أداء عالى ، ولمنع الإرهاق والهبوط .
+++++ والصلاة المنظمة ( الطقسية) قد تكون جماعية فى الكنيسة ، أو فردية ، للإنسان فى منزله . ++ كما أن نظامها يشمل الوقت ( مثل الأجبية ، بحسب الوقت أو الساعة ) ، كما يشمل مضمون الصلاة ذاتها ، إذ تكون بالمزامير وقطع من الإنجيل ، مع صلوات عميقة لقديسى الكنيسة ، التى هى ميراث القديسين .
+++++ والصلاة المنظمة الكنسية ، مفيدة جدأ جداً ،( مثلها مثل الوجبات الرئيسية) إذ تشحن الوجدان بكلام الله ، المملوء فوائد والمغذى  روحياً ، إذ يحفظ الإنسان كلماتها الروحانية القوية ، فتظل تتردد داخل عقله الواعى والباطن ، معاً ، بل وحتى فى أحلامه ، ففى لحظات الإستيقاظ يجدها تتردد داخل عقله ، فتملأ نفسه فرحاً وسلاماً لذيذاً ، بل وحتى فى غرفة العمليات ، كثيراً ما يجدون البعض وهم يرتلون التسبحة والمزامير ، وهم تحت تأثير البنج الكلى !!!!
+++++ كما أن الصلاة بالمزامير والتسبحة المحفوظة ، تحمى الإنسان من الظروف السيئة ، كالوحدة والضغوط المختلفة ، فتكون حصناً ضد الكآبة . كما أنها تحميه من الحروب الفكرية ، إذ أن العقل المملوء بهذه الصلوات والتسابيح ، لا يجد الشيطان موضعاً فارغاً ليملأه بالأفكار الشريرة ، ولذلك قال القديسون :- " إحفظ المزامير ، تحفظك " .
++++++ ولكن – مثلما فى كل أعمال الإنسان – يجب أن تكون الصلاة ، منظمة كانت أم مرتجلة ، أن تكون من كل القلب . وإلاّ فقدت صفتها كصلة مع الله ، وتحولت إلى عمل من أعمال الرياء ، وذلك ينطبق على النوعين معاً .
++++++ ولكن تقصير البعض فى صلاتهم – المرتجلة أم المنظمة – لا يعنى أن نلغى الصلاة كلها ، بل لنتمثل بالخير والصحيح ، ونخرج من حساباتنا ما عدا ذلك .


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*

*

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



			هذا السؤال خارج الموضوع ، ولكن إلهنا القدوس أعطى للإنسان - الذى خلقه عاقلاً مفكراً متسائلاً - الحق فى أن يسأل ، وفى أن يحصل على إجابة على أسئلته .
++ ومع أننى أتضايق من إحساسى بأنك تستغل طاعتنا لله ،بأن تسأل كثيراً جداً . ولكنى سأضع إحتمال أن أكون مخطئاً ، وسأجيب حتى عن هذا السؤال الخارج عن الموضوع ، طاعةً لأمر الله :--

++++++ كل شيئ فى المسيحية له هدف ، وله –أيضاً – إسلوب ، أى نظام ، لضمان الوصول لهذا الهدف.
+++ وبخصوص الصلاة ، فالهدف هو الإتصال أو التواصل مع الله . ويمكن تشبيه ذلك ، بالإتصال التليفونى ، فهدفك منه هو الإتصال بالشخص الذى تطلبه ، ووسيلتك هى التليفون . فكذلك أيضاً الصلاة ، تفتح لك خط الإتصال مع الله .
+++ أما الوسيلة أو النظام (( كلمة نظام = كلمة : طقس ، باللغة اليونانية والقبطية )) لهذا الإتصال مع الله ، فهى بإسلوبين متلازمين :-
         ((1)) إتصال (صلاة) دائم ، مثل الخط المفتوح دائماً ، بدون نظام محدد ، وذلك بتركيز مشاعر القلب نحو الله ، بمناداته ومناجاته بإستمرار ، غى كل الأوقات والمواقف بلا إستثناء ، بدون التقيد بأى شيئ .
         ((2)) إتصال (صلاة) منظم ، أى أن له نظام (طقس) محدد ، ومركز ، لشحن القلب بشحنة روحية كبيرة ومركزة .
++++ ويمكن تشبيه هذين الإسلوبين ، بإسلوبى الغذاء الجسدى ، فإننا نتناول وجبات كبيرة أساسية ، ثلاث مرات يومياً ، للحصول على غذاء كامل يحفظ للجسم صحته ، بالإضافة لبعض المشروبات والأطعمة الخفيفة ، مرات عديدة يومياً ، لإمداد الجسم بسعرات حرارية سريعة ، للحفاظ على مستوى أداء عالى ، ولمنع الإرهاق والهبوط .
+++++ والصلاة المنظمة ( الطقسية) قد تكون جماعية فى الكنيسة ، أو فردية ، للإنسان فى منزله . ++ كما أن نظامها يشمل الوقت ( مثل الأجبية ، بحسب الوقت أو الساعة ) ، كما يشمل مضمون الصلاة ذاتها ، إذ تكون بالمزامير وقطع من الإنجيل ، مع صلوات عميقة لقديسى الكنيسة ، التى هى ميراث القديسين .
+++++ والصلاة المنظمة الكنسية ، مفيدة جدأ جداً ،( مثلها مثل الوجبات الرئيسية) إذ تشحن الوجدان بكلام الله ، المملوء فوائد والمغذى  روحياً ، إذ يحفظ الإنسان كلماتها الروحانية القوية ، فتظل تتردد داخل عقله الواعى والباطن ، معاً ، بل وحتى فى أحلامه ، ففى لحظات الإستيقاظ يجدها تتردد داخل عقله ، فتملأ نفسه فرحاً وسلاماً لذيذاً ، بل وحتى فى غرفة العمليات ، كثيراً ما يجدون البعض وهم يرتلون التسبحة والمزامير ، وهم تحت تأثير البنج الكلى !!!!
+++++ كما أن الصلاة بالمزامير والتسبحة المحفوظة ، تحمى الإنسان من الظروف السيئة ، كالوحدة والضغوط المختلفة ، فتكون حصناً ضد الكآبة . كما أنها تحميه من الحروب الفكرية ، إذ أن العقل المملوء بهذه الصلوات والتسابيح ، لا يجد الشيطان موضعاً فارغاً ليملأه بالأفكار الشريرة ، ولذلك قال القديسون :- " إحفظ المزامير ، تحفظك " .
++++++ ولكن – مثلما فى كل أعمال الإنسان – يجب أن تكون الصلاة ، منظمة كانت أم مرتجلة ، أن تكون من كل القلب . وإلاّ فقدت صفتها كصلة مع الله ، وتحولت إلى عمل من أعمال الرياء ، وذلك ينطبق على النوعين معاً .
++++++ ولكن تقصير البعض فى صلاتهم – المرتجلة أم المنظمة – لا يعنى أن نلغى الصلاة كلها ، بل لنتمثل بالخير والصحيح ، ونخرج من حساباتنا ما عدا ذلك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أين الإجابة على السؤال يا أخ مكرم؟

نحن لا نريد كل هذا الكلام الذي لا علاقة له بالموضوع 

يا أخي نحن نريد عبارة مختصرة يقول فيها المسيح أنه الله أو يطلب من الناس أن يعبدوه

كما قال الله تعالى  في القرآن الكريم (  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ [الأنبياء : 25]

والمعنى - وما أرسلنا من قبلك - أيها الرسول - من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا معبود بحق إلا الله, فأخْلصوا العبادة له وحده.

​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

++ الأخ الفاضل أداداد
واضح جداً من كلامى أننى -- فى هذا الرد -- أجيب عن سؤال آخر ، وأنه سؤال خارج عن الموضوع ، وأننى منتبه لذلك ومع ذلك أرد .
++ فكنت أرجو من حصافتك أن تفحص عن رأس السؤال - إن أردت - مع أن الإجابة توضحه بجلاء ، أو أن تلتفت لإجابتيَّ عن السؤال الأساسى ، وهما موجودتان فى نفس هذا المكان ، ويتيسر جداً الوصول إليهما .
++ أعود للسؤال - مثار إستغرابك - فأقول أنه إجابة عن سؤال للأخ خادم الفاروق ، فى نفس هذا الموضع .
++ وأما بخصوص سؤالك عن لاهوت السيد المسيح ، فأكررالقول بأنه يوجد كتيب فى قسم الكتب اللاهوتية بهذا المنتدى الرائع ،  يرد على هذا الإعتراض ، وهو :- الإنجيل يجيب على الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح .
++ فلعدم تكرار الكلام باطلاً ، رجاء الإطلاع على هذا الكتيب ، مع كامل إستعدادى لقبول أى إعتراضات تبديها سيادتك ، بعد القراءة الفاحصة .


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ ADADAD*


*بصراحة أنا صعبان عليا أوي*
*أيه دة ؟*
*مش معقولة كدة صدقوني*

*عامة أنا مش قادر أنبه وأحرر وأعدل تاني علشان تعبت *


*عامة كل ال شايف أنه فاهم ودارس وبيقول ويعيد*
*يوجه كلامه لي أنا *
*ومع أحترامي للحبيب مارون والأخت مرمر والأخ العزيز مكرم*

*فيا أخ ADADAD*

*عندك سؤال أسئله وبأختصار*
* وبدون تفسير أيات الكتاب المقدس علي هواك *
*وبدون أي أدلة أخري من خارجه لا أدلة أسلامية أو قرأنية وهذا تنبيه*
*لا داعي للأسلاميات في هذا القسم *
*ولا داعي لتفسير الأيات المقدسة علي هواك وأنت تجهل المسيحية*

*ومادامت مضيقاك الردود الطويلة وزعلت أكثر من الردود القصيرة *
*فقل لي ماذا تريد*

*حدد في المشاركة القادمة والأخيرة لك بهذا الموضوع*
*حدد ماذا تريد في نقطة أو أثنين بشرط أن يكونوا في سياق ذات الموضوع *
*متفقون*
*والآ سيكون لي قرار أداري وهذا ليس تهديد أنما لأجل النظام *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

*ADADAD*
*يا أخي نحن نريد عبارة مختصرة يقول فيها المسيح أنه الله أو يطلب من الناس أن يعبدوه*

*إذا مر موكب ملكي أمامك فهل تسأل أين الملك ؟*

*إذا تقابلت مع المسيح لن يقول لك أن الله أعبدني .....................................*

*.............................................. بل ستجد نفسك سآآآآآآآآآآآآآآجداً عند قدميه*


*** لا تطلب من الله أن يكون ما ُتريد *
*بل كن ما يُريدك الله أن تكون ***​


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

*



			حدد في المشاركة القادمة والأخيرة لك بهذا الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *حدد ماذا تريد في نقطة أو أثنين بشرط أن يكونوا في سياق ذات الموضوع*
> *متفقون*
> *والآ سيكون لي قرار أداري وهذا ليس تهديد أنما لأجل النظام*​



*يا استاذ افعل ما بدا لك ، أوقف عضويتي إن أردت *​ 
*سأعود بفضل الله في 7 دقائق بفضل الله تعالى *​ 
*على فكرة هذا الإشتراك رقم 5 في خلال اسبوعين تقريبا*​ 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

++ الأخ fredyyy يريد إجابة فى كلمتين !! لماذا !!! وما المانع فى أن تكون الإجابة كاملة متكاملة !! وهل يوجد شيئ فى أى دين ، أياً كان ، يمكن تلخيص عقيدته فى كلمتين !!!!  بل وحتى فى العلوم المادية البسيطة -- بالمقارنة باللاهوتيات -- هل تستطيع أن تفعل ذلك فى دراستك !! هل تقول للمعلم أن يلخص لك المادة فى كلمتين ؟؟؟  أم أننا أصبحنا لا نبالى ولا نريد أن نبذل أقل مجهود ، لنفهم ما يقال ، ثم نلقى بالملامة على الآخرين ؟؟؟
+++ والأخ أداداد يتمسك بالمشاغبة ، ويهدد بأنه سيعود رغم أنف المشرف ، لأنه واصل !!! مدرسة مشاغبين يعنى !!!!!!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*



> يا استاذ مروان في البداية أحب أن أقول لك أنني تخصص أصول دين وأحفظ كتاب الله تعالى كاملا




نعمل اية يعني نخاف ولا اية ثم اية دخل اصول الدين الاسلامي والقران في الموضوع دليل انك تنظر الي المسيحية بوجهة نظر اسلامية ثانيا انا اسمي مارون 


> أقول لك هذا لتعلم أنني أتكلم بعلم وأفهم ما اتكلم به



تعتكلم بفهم في المسيحية بالقران وليس كانسان يفهم المسيحية من كتب المسيحية وانت اثبت هذا بكلامك




> يا استاذ مروان أنت تطالبنا بحسن الحوار والتزام الأدب في حين أن اسلوبك وكلامك خارج عن الأدب وحسن الحوار وفيه تهجم واتهام وشتائم



شئ غريب امرك تتحججون وتكلم شخصي لا احب ان اخوض حوارات شخصية لانها لغة الضعفاء واتحداك لو جبتلي شتيمة واحدة لي في المنتدي هل لاني قلتلك اسلوبك محمدي دي شتيمة اذن هل تستعر من محمدك علي العموم هذا ليس القسم المناسب



> أنا قلت لك لا نريد ضياعا للوقت بلا فائدة والآن أقولها لك مرة أخرى لأنها ليست بخارجة عن الأدب أو حسن الحوار




حد جبرك تقرا اي شئ انتم تسالون ونحن نجيب صفحات لعلك تفهم ولكنك تتظاهر بعدم الفهم لا اعرف لماذا ليدخل جميع الاعضاء وليرو كم الصفحات المليئة بالادلة والبراهين علي الوهية المسيح لكن ودن من طين والثانية من عجين
ولنجعل الاعضاء حكم بيني وبينك والبينة علي من ادعي



> ولأنك لم تأت بجديد بل تكرر ما سبق
> 
> تتهمني بعدم الفهم - ولا أدري من منا الذي أحق بهذا الإتهام؟
> 
> يا استاذ أرجوك ركز قليلا في كلامي من البداية







اكرر لعلك تفهم وهو كتر الكلام وتكرارة يعلم الي مبيفهموش والتكرار بيعلم الشطار ولا اية ههههههههه ولا اكرر نفس الكلام كمان بل اتي بادلة من محاورات وابحاث مثبتة بايات من الكتاب




> أخت مرام هذه الآية عادية جدا وليس فيها ما يدل على أن المسيح إله أو ابن الله - حاشا لله
> 
> معنى الآية - أن المسيح جاء بمشيئة الله تعالى حيث أرسله للناس من أجل أن يعرفهم طريق ربهم الذي ضلوه وابتعدوا عنه ، والذي يؤمن بالمسيح عندما يراه أو يسمع به له الحياة الأبدية - لأن من لم يره أو يسمع به فهو معذور عند الله لأن الحجة لم تصله - .
> 
> ...



مش قلتلك انك بتنظر لنصوص الكتاب نظرة اسلامية جايب اية قرانية في الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية مش قلتلك انك مبتقراش حتي القوانين شئ عجيب امرك فعلا

لا الله الا المسيح يا حولا ولا قوة الابالمسيح الواحد يتجنن من الي بتعملوة يا مسلمين شئ عجيب


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

*معنى الآية - أن المسيح جاء بمشيئة الله تعالى حيث أرسله للناس من أجل أن يعرفهم طريق ربهم الذي ضلوه وابتعدوا عنه *

*وما هو هذا الطريق الذي ضلوا وابتعدوا عنه ؟...... إقبل المسيح المصلوب*

*الميسح الذي هو ... الطريق ... والحق ... والحياة*

*الطريق : الذي بواستطه نصل الى الله مُصالحين*

*الحق : كلام الله الذي لا يتغير بل يُغيِّر وليس فيه إعوجاج*

*الحياة : الذي به لنا حياة أبدية بعد أن كنا أموات بالذنوب والخطايا*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*، والذي يؤمن بالمسيح عندما يراه أو يسمع به له الحياة الأبدية *

*كلام صحيح 100%*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لأن من لم يره أو يسمع به فهو معذور عند الله لأن الحجة لم تصله ...*

*لا يوجد من هو معذور لأن البشارة وصلت للكل *

*وأنت لم تدخل المنتدى بالصدفة لكن لتسمع صوت المسيح *



*وإن لم يعجبك الكلام شاهد من يتكلمون *
*من خلفيات غير مسيحية في *​ 
*((( سؤال جرئ )))*​


----------



## yahya (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

أنا من خلال دراستي للعهد الجديد , لم أجد ولو كلمة يذكر فيها يسوع المسيح أنه هو الله .  بل ذلك موجود فقط في  كلام بولس , و بولس لم يعرف المسيح و لم يره , وكل كلامه و فلسفته اللتي تبنى عليها مسيحية اليوم ,  لا وجود لها في كلام المسيح و غريبة عنه ,, التثليث  مثلا لا  وجود له في الأناجيل , ولا عقيدة الخطيئة الأصلية اللتي لا أدري من أوحى  بها إلى بولس ,, فكيف يحمل الله الأبناءَ خطيئةََ الأباءِ , فهذا  ليس بعدل ,, وليس صفة لله العادل اللذي يحبنا .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



yahya قال:


> أنا من خلال دراستي للعهد الجديد , لم أجد ولو كلمة يذكر فيها يسوع المسيح أنه هو الله .  بل ذلك موجود فقط في  كلام بولس , و بولس لم يعرف المسيح و لم يره , وكل كلامه و فلسفته اللتي تبنى عليها مسيحية اليوم ,  لا وجود لها في كلام المسيح و غريبة عنه ,, التثليث  مثلا لا  وجود له في الأناجيل , ولا عقيدة الخطيئة الأصلية اللتي لا أدري من أوحى  بها إلى بولس ,, فكيف يحمل الله الأبناءَ خطيئةََ الأباءِ , فهذا  ليس بعدل ,, وليس صفة لله العادل اللذي يحبنا .



من خلال دراستك...:t33:

طيب أنا هبين لك أنك ولا دراس العهد الجديد ولا حاجة 

لآنك لو دارس مش هتقول كده :59:

فهو الذى قال عن نفسه...

فقال "خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم" (يو16: 28). 

وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً (يو6: 62). 

• "أنا والآب واحد" ( يوحنا 10: 31)

• "الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يوحنا 14: 9)

• " قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 8: 58)

"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه يقول الرب الاله الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى القادر على كل شى " (رؤ 1 : 8 )

"انا هو الالف والياء الاول والاخر " (رؤ 1 : 11 )

"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه الاول والاخر "(رؤ 22 : 13 )

أكتــــــفى بهذه الايااااااات اللى موجودة فى العهد الجديد 

اللى حضرتك دراسته كوووويس :t33:

على لسان مخلصنا الصالح ​


----------



## yahya (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

شكرا على  الإجابة ـ أنا طلبت كلاما من الأناجيل على لسان يسوع و ليس من الكتب اللتي بعدها . فما يجب إتباعه أولا هو كلام المسيح .  ثم بعدها كلام من بعده ـ و إن كان هناك تناقض بين الأمرين , فالأوجب  هو إتباع  كلام المسيح .
المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا يقول أنه مرسول من الأب ـ و ليس هو شخصه ـ هذه بعض الأمثلة : 
عِندي أشياءُ كثيرةِ أقولُها فيكُم، وأشياءُ كثيرةِ أحكُمُ بِها علَيكُم. لكِنَّ *الذي أرَسَلني* صادِقِ، وما سَمِعْتُهُ أقولُهُ لِلعالَمِ ==> يوحنا 27
والآبُ *الذي** أرسَلَني* هوَ مَعي وما تَركني وَحدي، لأنِّي في كُلِّ حينٍ أعمَلُ ما يُرضيهِ ==> يوحنا 30
وما جِئْتُ مِنْ تِلقاءِ ذاتي، بل هوَ* الذي* *أرسَلَني* ==> يوحنا 43

فيسوع  هنا هو مرسول , مثله مثل موسى و إلياس . حياته أشبه بحياة إلياس اللذ ي   كان مطلوبا من اليهود و رفعه الله إليه .
وهو ليس بإله ـ لم يقل هذا في الأناجيل ولم يطلب العبادة له .
أنا لا أرغب في جعل الناس يتشككون في عقائدهم . ويفقدون إيمانهم . فالحب للناس لا يحث على هذا.


----------



## yahya (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

معذرة . الآيات هي من إنجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 8


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



yahya قال:


> شكرا على  الإجابة ـ أنا طلبت كلاما من الأناجيل على لسان يسوع و ليس من الكتب اللتي بعدها . فما يجب إتباعه أولا هو كلام المسيح .  ثم بعدها كلام من بعده ـ و إن كان هناك تناقض بين الأمرين , فالأوجب  هو إتباع  كلام المسيح .
> المسيح في <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/">إنجيل يوحنا</a> يقول أنه مرسول من الأب ـ و ليس هو شخصه ـ هذه بعض الأمثلة :
> عِندي أشياءُ كثيرةِ أقولُها فيكُم، وأشياءُ كثيرةِ أحكُمُ بِها علَيكُم. لكِنَّ *الذي أرَسَلني* صادِقِ، وما سَمِعْتُهُ أقولُهُ لِلعالَمِ ==> يوحنا 27
> والآبُ *الذي** أرسَلَني* هوَ مَعي وما تَركني وَحدي، لأنِّي في كُلِّ حينٍ أعمَلُ ما يُرضيهِ ==> يوحنا 30
> ...



حضرتك قلت أنك درست العهد الجديد وملقتش فيه 

ان المسيح له المجد قال انه الله 

وأنا جبتلكم أيات من العهد الجديد بتأكد كده 

يعنى حضرتك مش دارس ده أولا 

ثا نيا...


> فيسوع  هنا هو مرسول , مثله مثل موسى و إلياس . حياته أشبه بحياة إلياس اللذ ي   كان مطلوبا من اليهود و رفعه الله إليه .
> وهو ليس بإله ـ لم يقل هذا في الأناجيل ولم يطلب العبادة له .​



أيوة السيد المسيح مرسول ولكن من عند الأب 

وليس هو كما ايليا وموسى فهو موجود منذ الأزل 

السيد المسيح فوق الزمان ... وهناك ادلة كثيرة على ذلك فى الكتاب المقدس :- 

1- فى العهد القديم 
----------------------- 
فى نبوة ميخا النبى عن ميلاده يقول " وانت يابيت لحم افراته منك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجها منذ ايام الازل ... وهنا يصفه بالازلية ... اى انه ولد من الاب منذ الازل بأعتباره الاقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث القدوس ... انه عقل الاله الناطق ... وهو ايضا حكمة الله " 1 كو 1 : 24 "وحكمة الرب كائنة فيه منذ الازل .. 

2- فى العهد الجديد 
----------------------- 
انجيل يوحنا هو الاكثر الاناجيل ايضاحا لحقيقة ازلية المسيح ... وفى ذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الانجيلى " كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان .. فى العالم كان والعالم به كون " يو 1 : 3 , 10 " ... ومدام العالم به كون ... اذا فهو كائن قبل كون العالم , وقبل كل شئ ... 

ويقول الرب عن نفسه مؤكدا حقيقة ازليته فيقول " قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن " " يو 8 : 58 " ... ومعنى هذا ان له وجود قبل مولده بالجسد بالاف السنين ... 

وفى مناجته للآب قال " مجدنى ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم لانك احببتنى قبل انشاء العالم " يو 17 : 5 ... 

اذن فهو موجود قبل انشاء العالم .. ومادامت الازلية صفة من صفات الله وحده ... فهذا دليل على لاهوت المسيح .. لانه ازلى فوق الزمان ... 

وله ايضا صفة الابدية ... ويتضح ذلك من قوله " هاانا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر " مت 28 : 20 ...وايضا من قول بولس الرسول " يسوع المسيح هو امس واليوم والى الابد " عب 13 : 8 .. 

حضرتك شايف بقى أن صفات المسيح المذكورة دى جعلته 

مثل موسى وايليا ؟؟

كل ما هو لى فهو لك " ( يو 10:17 ) 

والأية دى بتوضح ان كل ما للآب فهو للآبن 

والاب لم يقل هذه الأية لإيليا أو موسى..

 فى مناجاته مع الآب قال السيد المسيح : " وكل ما هو لى فهو لك ، وما هو لك فهو لى " ( يو 10:17 ) . وقال كذلك لتلاميذه : " كل ما للآب هو لى " ( 15:16 ) . وقال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى إن الابن له جميع صفات الآب ما عدا أن الآب هو آب والابن هو ابن . 
* وهذا بالطبع لأن الآب والابن والروح القدس لهم طبيعة إلهية واحدة وجوهر إلهى واحد ... فكل صفات الجوهر الإلهى هى للآب كما هى للابن ، وكذلك للروح القدس أما الخواص الأقنومية أو الصفات الأقنومية فينفرد بها كل أقنوم على حدة . فالآب له الأبوة الثالوث وهو الوالد للابن ، والباثق للروح القدس . والابن له النبوة باعتباره الابن الوحيد الجنس للآب بالولادة ( انظر يو 16:3 ) . والروح القدس له الانبثاق باعتباره روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق ( انظر يو 26:15 ) .
* وكما أن صفات الجوهر الإلهية هى نفسها لكل الأقاليم ، كذلك كل القدرات والعطايا الإلهية هى صادرة عن الاقانيم الإلهية معاً . 
فالقدرة على الخلق هى للآب والابن والروح القدس . والمواهب الممنوحة للكنيسة هى ممنوحة من الآب باستحقاقات دم الابن الوحيد ، والروح القدس هو الذى يمنحها للكنيسة بعمله فيها من خـلال الأسـرار والمواهـب 
والعطايا الإلهية . لهذا قال السيد المسيح عن الوح القدس : " وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق . لأنه لايتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آيتة . ذاك يمجدنى . لآنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم . كل ما للآب هو لى . لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم " ( يو 13:16 - 15 ) . 
* لقد ربط السيد المسيح بين عطايا الروح القدس ، وبين عطاياه هو للكنيسة ، معتبراً إياها أيضاً أنها عطايا الآب فقال إن الروح القدس : " يأخذ مما لى " . ثم قال : " كل ما للآب هو لى " . ففى الحقيقة أن ما للروح القدس هو للابن ، وما للابن هو للآب وما هو للآب فهو للآبن وللروح القدس لآن الجوهر الإلهى للابن هو نفس الجوهر الإلهى الواحد الذى للآب وللروح القدس ... ولا يوجد أقنوم منفصل عن الاخر فى الجوهر . 
* وكذلك فالعمل الإلهى هو عمل واحد بالرغم من تمايز دور كل أفنوم فى هذا العمل ففى الخلق كان الاقانيم يعملون معاً ، وفى الخلاص كان الاقانيم يعملون معاً ومازالوا يعملون ... وهكذا فى الخلاص أرسل الله أبنه ليتجسد بفعل الروح القدس ، وعلى الصليب كان الله مصالحاً العالم لنفسه فى المسيح ، وقال القديس بولس : " الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب " ( عب 14:9 ) . لذلك فالابن الوحيد قد قدم نفسه ذبيحة مقبولة أمام الله الآب بالروح القدس ، وبعدما أتم السيد المسيح الفداء ، صعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين الآب ، وباعتباره رئيس الكهنة الأعظم أرسل الروح القدس الذى يعمل فى الكنيسة ويوصل إليها كل بركات الفداء ، وكل ما يمنحه الروح القدوس للكنيسة من مواهب هو عطايا الآب السماوى . بابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا ولهذا يقول معلمنا يعقوب الرسول إن " كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هى من فوق نازلة من عند أبى الانوار . الذى ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران . شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكى نكون باكورة من خلائقة " ( يع 17:1 ، 18 ) . 
♪ مجد الآب وملكتيه وملكوته هى للابن أيضاً : 
من عبارة " كل ما هو لى غهو لك " ( يو 10:17 ) . نفهم أيضاً أن كل مجد الآب هو للابن أيضاً . وكل ملكية الآب وملكوته يخص الابن أيضاً . 
♪ مجد الآب : 
* قال السيد المسيح عن مجئيه الثانى للدينونة واستعلان ملكوت الله : " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع ملائكته القديسين معه ، فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب " ( مت 31:25 – 34 )
* ولكن السيد المسيح كما قال إن : " ابن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجده " قال أيضاً " فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب أعماله " ( مت 27:16 ) . 
* وبهذا لم يفرق السيد المسيح بين " مجده " و " مجد أبيه " فى حديثة عن مجيئة الثانى للدينونة . لأن مجد السيد المسيح باعتبار أنه هو ابن الله هو نفس مجد الآب بلا أدنى فرق فى المجد . فالأقاليم الثلاثة متساوية فى المجد الإلهى . وذلك نعطى الذوكصا ( المجد ) للثالوث . 
* وحينما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته قبل الصلب : " والآن مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم " ( يو 5:17 ) ، كان يقصد أن مجده الأزلى هو نفسه مجد الآب الأزلى قبل خلق العالم ، وذلك بالرغم من أن السيد المسيح قد أخفى الكثير من مجده حال ظهوره بيننا فى الجسد حينما أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد . كذلك نادى السيد المسيح الآب قبيل الصلب قائلاً : " أيها الآب مجد اسمك فجاء صوت من السماء مجدت وأمجد أيضاً " ( يو 28:12 ) . 
* وحينما خرج يهوذا الإسخريوطى بعد عشاء عيد الفصح اليهودى ، ليذهب إلى رؤساء الكهنة ويصير دليلاً للذين قبضوا على السيد المسيح ، قال السيد : " الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه . إن كان الله قد تمجـد 
فيه فإن الله سيمجده فى ذاته ويمجده سريعاً " ( يو 31:13 ، 32 ) . 
* وفى مناجاته مع الآب بعد تلك الأحداث مباشرة ، رفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال : " أيها الآب .. مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك أيضاً " ( يو 1:17 ) . إن مجد الآب هو نفسه مجد الابن لأن له نفس الجوهر الواحد مع الآب . 
* ولقب السيد المسيح بأنه هو " بهاء مجده " ( عب 3:1 ) . فإن كان الابن هو بهاء مجد الآب فكيف نفصل بين مجد الابن ومجد الآب . 
* إن مجد الآب يظهر جلياً للخليقة بواسطة الابن الوحيد ، ولهذا نقول فى القداس الغريغورى : 
( الذى أظهر لنا الآب ) . 
* وبالاضافة إلى ذلك قيل عن الابن إنه : " رب لمجد الله الآب " ( فى 11:2 9 . بمعنى أن الابن هو رب أى سيد للخليقة التى تحيا فى مجد الله ، وتعكس هذا المجد فيتمجد الله فيها وبواسطتها . ونحن كثيراً ما نلقب السيد المسيح بعبارة " رب المجد " التى قالها عنه معلمنا بولس الرسول ( 1كو 8:2 ) . 
♪ ملكوت الآب : 
* لشدة محبة الآب للابن فإنه يلقب ملوته ( بملكوت الابن ) فيقول : " ملكوت ابن محبته " ( كو 13:1 ) . 
* وكما أن الآب له لقب " ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ... الذى لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " ( 1تى 15:6 ، 16 ) . وهكذا أيضاً فإن الابن له نفس اللقب وقد رآه يوحنا الإنجيلى فى رؤياه " متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ، ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله . وله على ثوب وعلى فخده اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " ( رؤ13:19 : 16 ) . وقيل عنه فى نفس السفر : " والخروف يغلبهم لآنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك " . ( رؤ 14:17 ) . 
* وذلك ففى يوم الدينونة قيل عن الابن إنه سوف " يجلس على كرسى مجده " ( مت 31:25 ) . وإن لقبه هو الملك ( مت 34:25 ) . 
* إن ملكوت الآب هو نفسه ملكوت الابن ... وكل هذا يتحقق فينا بعمل الروح القدس الذى يجعل ملكوت الله داخلنا ( أنظروا لو 21:7 ) بسكناه فينا ، ويقودنا فى طريق الملكوت حتى نصير ملكاً لله ، ويملك على حياتنا إلى الأبد بنعمته



> وهو ليس بإله ـ لم يقل هذا في الأناجيل ولم يطلب العبادة له​



فهو الذى قال عن نفسه...

فقال "خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم" (يو16: 28). 

وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً (يو6: 62). 

• "أنا والآب واحد" ( يوحنا 10: 31)

• "الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يوحنا 14: 9)

• " قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 8: 58)

"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه يقول الرب الاله الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى القادر على كل شى " (رؤ 1 : 8 )

"انا هو الالف والياء الاول والاخر " (رؤ 1 : 11 )

"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه الاول والاخر "(رؤ 22 : 13 )




> أنا لا أرغب في جعل الناس يتشككون في عقائدهم . ويفقدون إيمانهم .​



لا حضرتك أطمن...

الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوله ملهوش اى اساس من الصحة 

علشان انه ممكن يجعلنا نشك ولو 1% فى عقيدتنا ​


----------



## yahya (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

ok . من اللذي نزل لكي يكلم الناس ? الله أم يسوع ?


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي اخ يحيي


yahya قال:


> أنا من خلال دراستي للعهد الجديد ,


 
*هنا سؤال يطرح نفسه وبشدة*
*أين درسته ؟؟؟*
*هل درسته وحدك من خلال القراءة أم علي أيادي الشيوخ الذين يجهلونه ؟؟؟*​


yahya قال:


> لم أجد ولو كلمة يذكر فيها يسوع المسيح أنه هو الله .


 
*وهل كلمة أنا هو لا تثبت أنه هو الله*

*وهل ما قاله معلمنا يوحنا في مفتتح إنجيله* 
[Q-BIBLE]فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ 
وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*من هذا الكلمة ؟؟؟*
*أليس هو السيد المسيح له كل المجد ؟؟؟*
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 
يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي». 
وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ. 

[/Q-BIBLE]
*وعندما يقول السيد المسيح ....*
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!» 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*بيته بيت الصلاة أي الهيكل بيته فنقول ما هي صفته هنا ؟*​ 
*وعندما يقول*
[Q-BIBLE] فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: « لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ». [/Q-BIBLE]
*من هو الذي يدين العالم ؟؟؟ وما هي صفته*​ 
*وعندما يغفر الخطايا *
[Q-BIBLE]وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]​
*ما هي صفة هذا الغافر للذنوب*​


yahya قال:


> بل ذلك موجود فقط في كلام بولس , و بولس لم يعرف المسيح و لم يره , وكل كلامه و فلسفته اللتي تبنى عليها مسيحية اليوم , لا وجود لها في كلام المسيح و غريبة عنه ,,


*فلتترك بولس الرسول في حاله هذا ليس موضوعنا*​


yahya قال:


> التثليث مثلا لا وجود له في الأناجيل


*وما ذكر في إنجيل معلمنا متي *
[Q-BIBLE] 
فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/28
*هل هذا لا يشير الي الثالوث المقدس ؟؟؟*​


yahya قال:


> ولا عقيدة الخطيئة الأصلية اللتي لا أدري من أوحى بها إلى بولس


*قلت لك أترك بولس في حاله*
*أما عن الخطية الأصلية نجد في الإنجيل المقدس*
[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.[/Q-BIBLE] 
*وقال....*
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*هو أتي لحياة أفضل فبالتالي حياتهم لم تكن أفضل فهو أتي ليخلص ما قد هلك*
[Q-BIBLE] 
لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*وعندما يذكر في والدته علي لسان الملاك ...*
[Q-BIBLE] 
فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ
[/Q-BIBLE]
*أي خطايا يتحدث عنها الملاك هنا*​


yahya قال:


> ,, فكيف يحمل الله الأبناءَ خطيئةََ الأباءِ , فهذا ليس بعدل ,, وليس صفة لله العادل اللذي يحبنا .


*العدل هنا تم في جسد المسيح من أجل الرحمة*
*فالعدل أخذ مجراه ووفي في جسد المسيخ الذي مات عنا من أجل الرحمة*

*ويا أخي الله الذي يحبك كما تقول لو صار بصفته كعادل لن تنجو ولن ينجو أحداً بسبب خطايانا الكثيرة ولكن في المسيح تم إيفاء هذا كل من أجل الرحمة*
*فالعدل والرحمة ألتقيا فوق عود الصليب*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



yahya قال:


> ok . من اللذي نزل لكي يكلم الناس ? الله أم يسوع ?



اللى نزل وكلم الناس...

الله الظاهر فى الجسد وهو السيد المسيح له المجد 

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد ​


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي اخ يحيي*



yahya قال:


> ok . من اللذي نزل لكي يكلم الناس ? الله أم يسوع ?


*علي حد تفكيرك الأثنين !!!!*
*بمعنب*
*أن الله الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يراه ويعيش *
*أتي وتجسد ومن السيدة العذراء مريم تأنس وأخذ منها جسداً بشرياً كاملاً ليظهر من خلاله *
*فالله هذا النار الأكلة أتحد بجسد يسوع المسيح في بطن السيدة العذراء مريم بحلول الروح القدس ليكون هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
[Q-BIBLE] 
فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*وبالتالي صار هو*
[Q-BIBLE]وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. [/Q-BIBLE]​ 
*فهمت ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

اخى لو فعلا قلت انك قرات العهد الجديد فاليك الاسبتات الاتية 
1)انجيل مرقس الاصحاح 14 ايه 61 (اماهو فكان ساكتا ولم يجيب بشئ .فساله رئيس الكهنة ايضا وقال له 
:انت المسيح ابن المبارك .فقال يسوع:انا هو .وسوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا فى سحاب السماء)
2)وفى انجيل متى الاصحاح 16 الاية 13
يقول (ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحى قيصرية فيلبس سال تلاميذه قائلا :من يقول الناس انى انا ابن الانسان .
فقالوا:قوم يوحنا المعدان واخرون ايليل واخرون ارميا او واحدمن الانبياء .قال لهم :وانتم من تقولون انى انا . فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال:انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى . فاجاب يسوع وقال له:طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا ،ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابى الذى فى السموات )
3)وفى انجيل متى فى تجربة المسيح من ابليس الاصحاح ال4 ايه 5
(ثم اخذه ابليس الى المدينة المقدسة،واوقفة على جناح الهيكل وقال له :ان كنت انت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل لانه مكتوب انه يوصى ملائكته بك فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكى لا تصدم بحجر رجلك .قال له يسوع :مكتوب ايضا:لا تجرب الرب الهك )
اظن انه اعتراف صريح انه هو الله


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

وقال لى اخوتى فى المسيح انه لايقول الملك انه ملك وانك تعرفة من اعماله واقواله 
تعالى معى بالعقل كدة ما صفاة الله 
1)الله خالق 
الم ترى المسيح يشفى اعمى لا وجود لعينه لانه ياخذ قطعة من الطين وبثق فيها 
ووضعها مكان عينه وخلق له عين 
2)الله واهب الحياة 
الم ترى المسيح يقوم الموتى بسلطانة اقام لعازر بعد مماتت ودفن ثلاث ايم 
اقام ابن ارملة ناين بكلمة واحدة 
قال للعازر هلما خارج فخرج وقال لابن الارملة قوم فقام 
ولانة يايرس قال لها يابنه قومى 
وانى اعلم انك ستقول لى انا ايليا ويشوع اقاموا موتى 
ولكن اقول لك صالوا الى الله واقاموهم باسم الله 
ولكن ليس بسلطانهم 
لان الذى له سلطان على اقامة الموتى هو الله 
صلاتى الى الهى انك تفهم هذا الكلام وتقراه بشى من البصيرة وليس 
التعصب


----------



## yahya (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> اخى لو فعلا قلت انك قرات <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> فاليك الاسبتات الاتية
> 1)انجيل مرقس الاصحاح 14 ايه 61 (اماهو فكان ساكتا ولم يجيب بشئ .فساله رئيس الكهنة ايضا وقال له
> :انت المسيح ابن المبارك .فقال يسوع:انا هو .وسوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا فى سحاب السماء)
> 2)وفى انجيل متى الاصحاح 16 الاية 13
> ...



 .  ولكن هل يعقل أن يجرب إبليس الله !!!.
 هل يعقل أن يعرض على الإله حكم العالم . و الله هو خالق العالم . أنا لا أكذب قصة تجريب أو وسوسة إبليس ليسوع . ولكن كان ذلك ليسوع الإنسان . فقد قال له إن الله سينقذه إذا ألقى نفسه  من الجبل .. فرد عليه يسوع أنه لن يجرب إلاهه  ـ يعني أنه لن يلقي نفسه من الجبل ليرى هل سينقذه الله أم سيتركه... إذا فهناك "شخصان"  الله  و يسوع ...  إختصارا و بكل صدق ..أنا لا أجد أي دليل  في ما ذكرتموه  أنهما واحد..

بل أن النظر في هذه الأية مثلا :

وما جِئْتُ مِنْ تِلقاءِ ذاتي، بل هوَ الذي أرسَلَني ==> يوحنا 43_8

يثبت قطعيا أنهما إثنان  راسل و مرسول .. 
المعجزات اللتي قام بها كانت لإثبات أنه مرسول من الله .. 
أنتم و أنا لم نرى  أي معجزة  . لكن الإيمان دون رؤية تلك المعجزات أفضل "هَنيئًا لِمَنْ آمَنَ وما رأى"


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*




> ولكن هل يعقل أن يجرب إبليس الله !!!.​



على فكرة...

الأستاذ رياض شرح لك الجزء ده قبل كده 

وأن الشيطان كان محتار فى شخصية المسيح 

ياااااريت تقرأ المشاركة تانى بدل ما تعيد وتزيد 



> إذا فهناك "شخصان" الله و يسوع ... إختصارا و بكل صدق ..أنا لا أجد أي دليل في ما ذكرتموه أنهما واحد..​



كل الأيات دى ولسه بتقول كده !!

صحيح لكم عينان ولا ترون ولكم أذنان ولا تسمعون 

أنا هكتفى بذكر الثلاثة ايات...

• "أنا والآب واحد" ( يوحنا 10: 31)

• "الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يوحنا 14: 9)

• " قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 8: 58)

وياااااااريت كفاية اعادة وتكرار الكلام 

أحنا جاوبنا على سؤالك أكتر من مرة ​


----------



## حطين قادمة (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

أريد أن أناقش زملائي المسيحيين حول هذه النقطة

إنكم تسيؤون للمسيح بدون أن تشعروا

لإنه إن كان المسيح قال إنه هو الله فليس بنبي ومن حق اليهود أن يقتلوه 

لماذا؟؟؟

يقول الكتاب المقدس


 كل الكلام الذي اوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه.لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه
*  اذا قام في وسطك نبي او حالم حلما واعطاك آية او اعجوبة
  ولو حدثت الآية او الاعجوبة التي كلمك عنها قائلا لنذهب وراء آلهة اخرى لم تعرفها ونعبدها
  فلا تسمع لكلام ذلك النبي او الحالم ذلك الحلم لان الرب الهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم هل تحبون الرب الهكم من كل قلوبكم ومن كل انفسكم.*
  وراء الرب الهكم تسيرون واياه تتقون ووصاياه تحفظون وصوته تسمعون واياه تعبدون وبه تلتصقون.
*  وذلك النبي او الحالم ذلك الحلم يقتل* لانه تكلم بالزيغ من وراء الرب الهكم الذي اخرجكم من ارض مصر وفداكم من بيت العبودية لكي يطوّحكم عن الطريق التي امركم الرب الهكم ان تسلكوا فيها.فتنزعون الشر من بينكم


*ومن ثم إن كان المسيح ادعى الألوهية فإن بني إسرائيل ملزمون بقتله
لأن الكتاب المقدس أمرهم بقتل كل نبي يدعو لعبادة غير الله 

أريد أن أسمع رد المسيحيين*​


----------



## Twin (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ حطين*



حطين قادمة قال:


> *اذا قام في وسطك نبي او حالم حلما واعطاك آية او اعجوبة*
> *ولو حدثت الآية او الاعجوبة التي كلمك عنها قائلا لنذهب وراء آلهة اخرى لم تعرفها ونعبدها*​




*وهل قام السيد المسيح له كل المجد وقال لنذهب وراء ألهة أخري ؟؟؟؟*
*وهل نضعه نحن كمسيحين في وضع النبي أو الحالم ؟؟؟*
*بالطبع لا*
*لأنه **الله الذي ظهر في الجسد وهو المشرع الوحيد وهو الأول والأخر*

*وعلي ما كتبته أين وجه الأعتراض *
*فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*لم يقل لنذهب وراء ألهة أخري*
*ويا أخي السيد المسيح له كل المجد لم يكن حالماً ولم يعطي أيه *
*بل هو كان الأية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

+++++++ الأخ الحبيب توين 
+++++ إجابتك ، هى فى الصميم ، وهى تفتح الذهن وتنيره ، ليبنى الكثير ،  على كلامك العميق ، مثل  :- 
+++ فليس هو  إله آخر -- حتى يطبقوا عليه حكم مـَـنْ يدعو لتعدد الآلهة -- بل إنه ذات الله الذى كان يكلمهم منذ البداية . 
+++ ولا هو نبى كذاب -- ليطبقوا عيه حكم النبى الكذاب -- بل هو كل ملء اللاهوت المتحد ، بمعجزة ، بالناسوت ، الذى يتكلم بكلام الله ، مباشرة ، وليس مثلما كان الأنبياء يفعلون ، إذ كانوا يسمعون كلام الله ، ثم ينقلونه للناس .
++++ فهل من حق اليهود ، أن يقبلوا النبى الذى يكلمهم بكلام الله بطريق غير مباشر ، أى إذا كان الله غير متحد به ،  ويرفضوا كلامه إذا تكلم -- مباشرة -- بكلام اللاهوت المتحد به !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
++++ أى منطق هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesus christ (13 مارس 2008)

الى كل احبائى المسلمين انتم تريدون الجدال وليس لديكم فكرة عن المسيحية اسلوب الله وكلامه فى الوحى يختلف تماما عن المفهوم الاسلامى نقاشكم ليس محاولة للبحث عن الحقيقة وانما هدم المسيحية باى وسيلة من الوسائل واحب اقول لكم حينما تدرسون الكتاب المقدس وتعرفوه جيدا وتقراون التفاسير وتعرفون اسلوب الله فى كلامه وخطته لانتشال البشر من الخطية فى ذلك الوقت تسطيعون كتابة الملاحظات المشاهدة​ 
تاتون بالايات وتظنون انها دليل واضح لهدم المسيحة وثغرة واضحة جدا ولن اقول لكم مرة اخرى اقراوا الكتاب المقدس ان كنتم فعلا تبحثون عن الحقيقة فلا يجب التسليم بالدين الموروث 
واطلبوا الله وصلوا هكذا عرفنى يارب من تكون انت اجعلنى اتذوق حلاوة محبتك​


----------



## حطين قادمة (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*



Twin قال:


> *
> لأنه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد وهو المشرع الوحيد وهو الأول والأخر
> *


*

معنى كده إن بشارات النبوة الخاصة بالمسيح واللي بتستشهدوا بيها لا تنطبق عليه لأنه إله وليس نبي​*


----------



## fredyyy (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

*حطين *
*معنى كده إن بشارات النبوة الخاصة بالمسيح واللي بتستشهدوا بيها لا تنطبق عليه لأنه إله وليس نبي*

*عندما لا تفهم بعض الآيات *

*إسأل عن معناها ولا ُتقر شيئاً من عندك*

*فالكتاب المقدس نحن أعلم به من أي شخص آخر *

*وغير مسموح لأحد أن يفسر حسب هواه فالكلام كلام الله*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

الأخ الفاضل / حطين 
++ غاب عن ذهنك ، أن السيد المسيح هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل ، بدون إختلاط وإمتزاج وتغيير ، وبدون إنفصال وإنقسام .
++ فعندما سمعت -- سيادتك-- أنه اللاهوت ، نسيت أنه الناسوت أيضاً .
+++ فإن له الصفات اللاهوتية والناسوتية معاً ، بدون إختلاط وإمتزاج.....


----------



## الكومى (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

إخوانى إسمحو لى
ممكن ألخص الموضوع فى ابيات شعرية

أعبـاد المسيـح لنا ســؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعــاه
إذا مــات الإلــه بصـنع قوم أمـــاته فهل هذا الـــــه 

ويا عجــبا لقـــبرا ضــم رب وأعجم منه بطنا قد حواة
أقام هتاك تسع من شهور نال الظلمات من حيض أذاة
وشق الفرج مولودا صغيرا ضعيفا فاتحا للسدى فاة
ويأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتى بذمتك هل هذا الـــــــه

تعالى الله عن هذا الإفك سيسأل كلهم عن ما إفتراة
تعالى الله عن هذا الإفك سيسأل كلهم عن ما إفتراة
تعالى الله عن هذا الإفك سيسأل كلهم عن ما إفتراة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> إخوانى إسمحو لى
> لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
> ...



طيب نكمل الشعر حبيبي

شوكت الموت انكسر  حين قام وانتصر 

هذه الكرمة


هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك نبتت من شوكة كانت علي طرف جبينك
ورواها دمك القاني وسيل من جفونك وراعاها حبك الصافي وذاقت من حنيك
فنمت في جنة الإيمان تحيا في يقينك ومضت تحمل للأقباط من أثمار دينك
هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك


غير أن الريح يا مولاي قد طاحت بغصن شردت طيره في الكرمة من ركن لركن
طار لا يشدو ولكن شاكياً من ذا التجني أنت يا من قلت من يمسسكموا قد مس عيني
فرح الأطيار في الكرمة وإمح كل حزن وإصلح الامر فهذا الغصن من أقوي غصونك
هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك


ليس لي يا خالقي الجبار أن أفهم قصدك فغبي أنا يا قدوس والحكمة عندك 
غير أنا قد تركنا من لنا يا رب بعدك؟ ليس إلا وعدك الماضي فهل تذكر يا رب وعدك؟
أنت لا تنساه مهما نسي الكرام عهدك كيف تنسي إبرام مختارك أو يعقوب عبدك؟
كيف تنسي الحب والإشفاق أو ماضي حنينك؟!
هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك


نحن منقشون في كفك لا نخشي إضطراباً نحن أخطأنا ولكن سوف لا نفني عقاباً
هوذا الرحمة تنصب من الآب إنصباباً كلما نغلق بابا تفتح الرحمة باباً
أه يا مولاي يا من عرف الخل شراباً شعبك المسكين يا قدوس قد قاسي عذاباً
إنظر الكرمة بعد الخصب قد أمست خراباً وإشفق اليوم عليها فهي لا تحيا بدونك
هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك


************************************************** ***************



ونستكمل الشعر

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي وقال ان المسيح هو الله وحكي ان محمد ليس رسول ومضي

هاااااااااااااااا عاوز اجابة تانية 


امرك غريب يا مسلم 




لا الله الا المسيح:smil13:​


----------



## fredyyy (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*

*ممكن ألخص الخلاص فى أبيات شعرية*​ 

*نؤمن أن ليس إله إلا الله ويسوع المسيح ابن الله 

أحباء المسيـح لنا يقين بالروح الذي في قلوبنا سُـكـنـاه 

إذا مــات المسيح على الـصـلـيـب مُعطياً من ماتوا بالخطية حياه 

يا عجباً لقبرٍ ضــم ربُ المجد فقام منتصراً ولم يمنحه من الخروج الحُماه 

وما أعجب ما حدث مرةً إذ حل في بطن العذراء قدوساً فسرَّ كل جمهور الرعاه 

أقام هناك تسع من شهور أضاء بمجدٍ فغابت ظلماتٍ وتقدس جـسـداً من أتى بحَمَلَ الله 

وديعاً عاش حانياً معطياً ُطهراً لأبرصِ شافياً مرضى مـشـبـعاً بـفـيـضٍ كـل فــاة 

يأكل ويشرب بدون خطيةٍ مبرِراً فادياً مُصالحاً مخلصاً مُطهراً كل الخطاه 

تعالى الله جداً عن أفكار البشر فليس مثل أفكاره الفائقة لدى الطغاه 

تعالى الله بمُحبيه من الشر والفسق الى أقداس الله بدمِ فـتـاه 

تعالى الله بالمسيح مقاماً في قلوبِنا فهو طـوق الـنـجـاه 
* 





*إسحولى أضعها في قسم إحتفالات الصلب والقيامة*​


----------



## حطين قادمة (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / حطين
> ++ غاب عن ذهنك ، أن السيد المسيح هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل ، بدون إختلاط وإمتزاج وتغيير ، وبدون إنفصال وإنقسام .
> ++ فعندما سمعت -- سيادتك-- أنه اللاهوت ، نسيت أنه الناسوت أيضاً .
> +++ فإن له الصفات اللاهوتية والناسوتية معاً ، بدون إختلاط وإمتزاج.....




إيه العقيدة المعقدة دي 

أنا مش فاهم حاجة​


----------



## Twin (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ الكومي*


الكومى قال:


> إخوانى إسمحو لى
> ممكن ألخص الموضوع فى ابيات شعرية
> 
> أعبـاد المسيـح لنا ســؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعــاه
> إذا مــات الإلــه بصـنع قوم أمـــاته فهل هذا الـــــه


*نحن لا عباد للمسيح بل أبناء لهذا الإله*
*فهو الإله إله الكل ورب الكل حامي الكل بيداه*​


الكومى قال:


> ويا عجــبا لقـــبرا ضــم رب وأعجم منه بطنا قد حواة
> أقام هتاك تسع من شهور نال الظلمات من حيض أذاة
> وشق الفرج مولودا صغيرا ضعيفا فاتحا للسدى فاة
> ويأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتى بذمتك هل هذا الـــــــه


*صدقني هذا هو الإله الذي لن ولم تراه*
*لأنك لا تؤمن برب أحبك رافضاً أن تقبل فداه*
*وستظل كما أنت في ظلام في صراخ ذي الحياه*
*وبعد موتك لن تري أي شئ سواه العذاب وليس نجاه*​


الكومى قال:


> تعالى الله عن هذا الإفك سيسأل كلهم عن ما إفتراة
> تعالى الله عن هذا الإفك سيسأل كلهم عن ما إفتراة
> تعالى الله عن هذا الإفك سيسأل كلهم عن ما إفتراة


*عندك أنت تعالي أما عندنا نحن تواضع هذا الإله*
*تواضع ليرفعنا إليه بحب جارفاً فهل له مثيل هذا الإله*
*صدقني خلاصك وفدائك مما انت فيه لن يكون بدون هذا الإله*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ حطين*


حطين قادمة قال:


> إيه العقيدة المعقدة دي​
> 
> 
> أنا مش فاهم حاجة​



*ما طبعاً هتبقي معقدة عليك ومش هتفهم حاجة عارف ليه ؟*
*علشان أنت خايف تفتح عقلك وقلك علشان تفهم علشان متشفش النور وتترك ما أنت فيه وتاتي الي المسيح له كل المجد*
*رافض ان تري النور*
*عامة ربنا معاك*

*وحاول أن تبحث عن خلاص نفسك*
*فصدقني لا خلاص بدون *
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*رب الكل وإله الكل*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## georgesal001 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

اذا كان وجود فقرة "أنا هو الله فاعبدوني" تحل المشكلة, اذن المشكلة محلولة:
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس وسوف تجدها ساطعة سطوع الشمس, اذ لم تتمكن من رؤيتها رجاءً أخبرني.

أشعياء 6:9(  أَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.)
إنجيل يوحنا 1:1 في البدء كان الكلمة, والكلمة كان عند الله, وكان الكلمة الله.
وغيره مئات بل آلاف الآيات.
عندما يصفه الكتاب المقدس بإلهاً عجيبا, السؤال هو: من أنا حتى أرفض؟ 

أما بالنسبة للعبادة:
اليك دليل من مئات الأدلة: سفر دانيال الاصحاح 7 الأعداد 13-14 [كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ

واليك أمر ربما قد يكون جديداً, ألا وهو أزلية السيد الرب يسوع:
سفرميخا الصحاح 5 العدد 2: «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ». 

سؤالي هو:
من هو هذا الشخص الذي له جميع صفات الله؟ هل يعقل بأن يكون انسان عادي؟ أم هو اله آخر؟ أم الله بذاته؟
الجواب: أعمال الرسل 20: 28  اِحْتَرِزُوا اذاً لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ. 

2 تيموثاوس 16:3   وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 

ولكم جزيل الشكر, الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء,
سلام الرب المسيح يملأ قلوبكم أجمعين, آمين.


----------



## georgesal001 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

هللويا فريدي,
سلام رب الجد يسوع


----------



## fredyyy (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*



georgesal001 قال:


> هللويا فريدي,
> سلام رب الجد يسوع


 

*هذا هو يقين الايمان عندنا *

*فلنفرح سوياً بما لنا في المسيح*

*ونشكر الرب كل يوم من أجل عطاياه لنا*


----------



## peacfull (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

و الله هو خالق العالم . أنا لا أكذب قصة تجريب أو وسوسة إبليس ليسوع . ولكن كان ذلك ليسوع الإنسان . فقد قال له إن الله سينقذه إذا ألقى نفسه من الجبل .. فرد عليه يسوع أنه لن يجرب إلاهه ـ يعني أنه لن يلقي نفسه من الجبل ليرى هل سينقذه الله أم سيتركه... إذا فهناك "شخصان" الله و يسوع ... إختصارا و بكل صدق ..أنا لا أجد أي دليل في ما ذكرتموه أنهما واحد..



بعد عجزكم من اتيان بنص يقول المسيح اعبدوني .. استدليتم بكلام غير معقول
فلا يجب ان يكون كل ما في انجيل صحيحا و غير قابل للمناقشه فهو يقبل الصح و الخطا 
لان انجيل كلام بشر و ليس كلام الله .اناجيل اربعه كلها وليس بعضها كلام بشر مثل متى لوقا و مرقس ...الخ
فانجيل متى كلام متى و انجيل لوقا كلام لوقا و هكذا 
هناك امر لا ادري هل تتجاهلونه او ماذا 

اثنان من هؤلاء الاربعة لم يعاصر المسيح ولذلك لم يذكر قط في اناجيل الاربعة فباي حق يكتب عن المسيح ؟؟ هما لوقا و مرقس؟؟

المسيح حسب انجيل لوقا "اتظنون اني جئت لاعطي سلاما على الارض .كلا اقول لكم بل انقساما"لوقا51:12

جئت لالقي نارا على الارض فماذا اريد لو اضطرمت" لوقا49:12

اما في اناجيل الاخرى فقدقيل في المسيح 
انه شفى الناس واقامهم من موتهم و غيرها الكثير من افعاله الحسنه حسب اناجيلكم ؟؟
انه فدى نفسه من اجل الناس ليمحي  خطاياهم و ليس لالقاء النار على الارض 



فأي النصين هو الاصح ؟؟
انجيل لوقا الذي كتبه لوقا علما انه لم يعاصر او يرى المسيح ام انجيل 

او انه اخذا كلامهما من كل منمصادر مجهولة..... لا تمت بصله للمسيح؟؟
هل يدل ذلك ان كل شخص يستطيع ان يؤلف انجيلا و يكتب ما يريد منسوبا الى المسيح؟؟

في الواقع ان ردودكم لا تدخل العقل و كل كلامك غير معقول 
ان انجيل ينافي العقل تماما ..

ولذلك الجدال معكم بلا فائدة لان حتى الاشياء غير واقعية تصدقونه ..


هل يعني ان الله عندما يتجسد كانسان فانه يفقد سيطرته و قوته ؟؟
فما الفرق بينه و بين الانسان اذا كان الشيطان قادرا عليه؟؟
هل عندما تجسد روح القدس في كتاب المقدس استطاع الشيطان عليه
علما ان الحمامة اضعف من الانسان نفسه ؟؟

فكيف ان الشيطان استطاع ان يغلب المسيح المتجسد في انسان و لم يفكر في ان يقتل
الحمامة المتجسد فيه روح القدس ليتخلص من عقابه يوم القيامة ..
فهو يغوي الناس و يضلهم عن عبادة الله و هناك من ضلوا بعبادة الشيطان و منتشرين في مصر و يسمون بعبدة الشيطان .. الا يقتل الحمامة ليصبح الها على البشرية اجمعين و يستعبدهم؟؟


هناك العديد من النصوص في انجيل معارضة ومنافيه للعقل كالنص السابق منها:
نمر له سبعة رءوس"ثم وقفت على رمل البحر فرايت وحشا طالعا من البحر له سبعة رؤؤس و عشرة قرون وعلى قرونه تيجان كقوائم الدب وفمه كفم اسد واعطاه التنين قدرته و عرشه وسلطانا عظيما" <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/">رؤيا يوحنا</a> اللهوتي 2-1:13


مناقض للعقل 1: لان هناك نمر يعيش في بحر
2: له بعه رؤس 
عشرة قرون 
3: التنين لطيف بحيث يعطي اعرشه بكل سهوله .. وله عقل حتى يفكر ليعطيه؟؟

العلماء وصاوا القمر و لكن لم يكتشفوا هذا الحيوان ؟؟
حفروا الارض و وصلوا الى ديناصورات و لم يتم اكتشاف هذا النمر؟؟
الناس كل يووم يلفوون البحر و لم يتم اكتشاف هذا الحيوان علما انهم عرفوا ان هناك اسماك قرش
ياكلون البشر؟؟
او ان هذا النمر اليف و يخاف من الناس فلا يخرج لهم ولكنه استطاع ان يخوف التنين؟؟


----------



## georgesal001 (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

من فمك أدينك,
أنت تستشهد بحادثة التجربة, يعني تؤمن بنصوص الكتاب المقدس, عظيم, المسيح يتكلم حسب طبيعته الانسانية "الناسوت" فيقول: متى 4 : 7-10 " قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ \لرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ». 8ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ \لْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا 9وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي». 10حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «ﭐذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ»."

((لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ)). هل يجوز العبادة لغير الله؟ أعرف جوابك طبعاً ""لا"", طب ماذا يعني الكتاب المقدس عندما يدعوك لعبادة المسيح؟ سفر دانيال 7 :13 [كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى \للَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ \لسَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ \بْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى \لْقَدِيمِ \لأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.

	يا أخي اذ كانت ردودنا لا تدخل عقلك فهذه مشكلتك, نصيحتي لك لا توجع رأسك مع أشخاص أغرقوا أنفسهم ببحر الايمان, ولعلمك  أساساتهم مبنية على الصخر.

	السؤال الي محيرني هو: احنا مشركين في نظركم, ماشي يا أخي, ليش حتى تشركوا معانا, خليكم موحدين, ليش تطلقوا:"طالق بالتلاتة" أو تلاتة بالله العظيم, طب قولوا:"اثنين بالله العظيم, أربعة بالله العظيم " اتركوا التلاتة لينا احنا, آه ما هو أصلنا مشركين, يا أيها الفيلسوف, طالق بالثلاثة يعني:"طالق باسم اللآب, طالق باسم الابن وطالق باسم الروح القدس", ولا ايه؟

	بالنسبة للرؤيا, قلنا لكم أكثر من مرة لا تستأصلوا الجملة من النص ولا النص من الرواية, الاستئصال يسبب في اعطاء النص اللون الذي تريده, أو عدم الفهم, عد الى رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 10 كُنْتُ فِي \لرُّوحِ فِي يَوْمِ \لرَّبِّ، وَسَمِعْتُ وَرَائِي صَوْتاً عَظِيماً كَصَوْتِ بُوقٍ
	هذه رؤيا, لاحظ كلمت "ورأيت" في النص الذي سبق لك أن استشهدت به ((((عربي "ر أ ي ت")))) يعني نبوة منها ما تم, ومنها ما حصل في الماضي ويحصل الآن وسوف يحصل في المستقبل رؤيا يوحنا 12 : 17 فَغَضِبَ \لتِّنِّينُ عَلَى \لْمَرْأَةِ، وَذَهَبَ لِيَصْنَعَ حَرْباً مَعَ بَاقِي نَسْلِهَا \لَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَا \للهِ، وَعِنْدَهُمْ شَهَادَةُ يَسُوعَ \لْمَسِيحِ.

	سلام رب المجد,


----------



## georgesal001 (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

سلام المسيح,

قبل الحوار عليك التحلي بالاحترام, اذ كنت تعرف ما معنى هذه الكلمة, اذ لا, اسأل من يكبرك سناً عله سمع بها من قبل, حتى الأعداء يمكنهم التحلي بالاحترام, لكنك لست عدوي بل أنت شخص مخلوق من ربي يسوع, وأنا لا أستطيع أن أسي الى خلق الله,
أتوقع هذا الجواب من شخص قد يمس كلامي قلبه ومن الصميم, على العموم بالنعمة نرد,
أنا أستشهد بالكتاب المقدس كتاب يتكلم من بداية خلق الله الى يومنا هذا, تريدني أن أمحي تاريخ حوالي 7000 سنة؟ طب ليه, علشان هي دي الطريقة اللي بتفهم فيها, محو تاريخ وحضارة حوالي 7000 سنة ونقول تعال نبدأ من هنا. وللي يسأل ايه كان في قبل القرآن؟ دا أخبي وجهي منو فين, ما في جواب, وللي يسأل طب فين الاقي قصة حياة موسى والأنبياء, اقرأني جيداً, أخطر منظمة وبدعة وجدت في التاريخ على الاطلاق هي بدعة شهود يهوه, وتلك البدعة تخجل أن تتفوه بهكذا كلام. كونه ليس مستوى حوار لا بل أشبه بلعب الصبيان في الشارع,
افتح عينيك كما لم تفعل قبلا للقراءة:

سألتك: ((لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ)). هل يجوز العبادة لغير الله؟ أعرف جوابك طبعاً ""لا"", طب ماذا يعني الكتاب المقدس عندما يدعوك لعبادة المسيح؟ سفر دانيال 7 :13 [كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى \للَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ \لسَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ \بْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى \لْقَدِيمِ \لأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ \لشُّعُوبِ وَ\لأُمَمِ وَ\لأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.

الكتاب المقدس الذي قرآنكم يشهد له ينسب صفة العبادة للمسيح, أتريد دليل أكبر.
الكتاب المقدس الذي قرآنكم يشهد له يقول: الله ظهر في الجسد 1 تيموثاوس 3 :16
الكتاب المقدس الذي قرآنكم يشهد له يقول: ... والكلمة كان الله يوحنا 1 :1
الكتاب المقدس الذي قرآنكم يشهد له يقول: ... الها عجيباً .. رئيس السلام أشعيا 9 :6
الكتاب المقدس الذي قرآنكم يشهد له يقول:  لاَ تُعْطُوا \لْمُقَدَّسَ لِلْكِلاَبِ وَلاَ تَطْرَحُوا دُرَرَكُمْ قُدَّامَ \لْخَنَازِيرِ لِئَلَّا تَدُوسَهَا بِأَرْجُلِهَا وَتَلْتَفِتَ فَتُمَزِّقَكُمْ. متى 7 :6
والمقدس هو كلمة الله (الانجيل) كونك تنجس ما هو مقدس خطيئة في أن أرمي ما هو مقدس أمامك,
تبقى نصيحتي لك تمتع بشيء من الاحترام,

سلام ونعمة,


----------



## fredyyy (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال*

peacful
في الواقع ان ردودكم لا تدخل العقل و كل كلامك غير معقول 
ان انجيل ينافي العقل تماما ..

*في الواقع أن عقلك اليِّ مش عاوز يقبل ردودنا*
*.....................*

ولذلك الجدال معكم بلا فائدة لان حتى الاشياء غير واقعية تصدقونه ..

*هذا ليس جدلاً لكنه نقاش بناء للذي يُريد أن يُنير الله قلبه*
*.....................*

هل يعني ان الله عندما يتجسد كانسان فانه يفقد سيطرته و قوته ؟؟

*الله لا يفقد سيطرتة ولا سلطانه على أي شئ فهو في الأرض كما في السماء*
*.....................*

فما الفرق بينه و بين الانسان اذا كان الشيطان قادرا عليه ؟

*في التجربة على الجبل إنتصر المسيح على الشيطان بالمكتوب*
*.....................*

هل عندما تجسد روح القدس في كتاب المقدس استطاع الشيطان عليه
علما ان الحمامة اضعف من الانسان نفسه ؟

*الروح القدس لم يتجسد !!*

*الحمامة ليست هى الروح القدس *

*بل ليشاهد الناس حلول الروح القدس على المسيح في هيئة منظورة*

*وليُأكد مسحة الله له ملكاً على إسرائيل بل حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم*
*.....................*

فكيف ان الشيطان استطاع ان يغلب المسيح المتجسد في انسان و لم يفكر في ان يقتل
الحمامة المتجسد فيه روح القدس ليتخلص من عقابه يوم القيامة ..

*هذا ما يُثبت أن الشيطان مسلوب القدرة والسلطة ... أمام المسيح والروح القدس*
*.....................*

فهو يغوي الناس و يضلهم عن عبادة الله و هناك من ضلوا بعبادة الشيطان و منتشرين في مصر و يسمون بعبدة الشيطان .. الا يقتل الحمامة ليصبح الها على البشرية اجمعين و يستعبدهم ؟

*يغوي الناس ( نعم ) لكن أمام الروح القدس ( لا )*
*.....................*

[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/"]رؤيا يوحنا[/URL]

*إذ كنت لا تفهم الآيات الواضحة ... فلن تفهم النبوات التي تتكلم عن المستقبل *


----------



## georgesal001 (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه ال&#1*

هللويا أخ Fredyyy,

سلام الرب معك


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أين يقول الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع قال أنه الل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ peacfull*
*تصور بقالي كتير مردتش علي مقاله زي دية متفهمهاش *
*شوية أسأله وشوية نقد وشوية لعب وهزاروكدة يعني*

*علي بركة الله نبدأ*​


peacfull قال:


> و الله هو خالق العالم . أنا لا أكذب


*طبعاً الله هو من خلق العالم نحن نعلم هذا *​


peacfull قال:


> قصة تجريب أو وسوسة إبليس ليسوع .


*وسوسة !!!!*​


peacfull قال:


> ولكن كان ذلك ليسوع الإنسان


*هل تفهم ماذا تقول ؟؟؟*
*ما معني يسوع الإنسان ؟؟؟؟*

*يا أخي العزيز يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فهو الله المتجسد هو أتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت*​.





peacfull قال:


> فقد قال له إن الله سينقذه إذا ألقى نفسه من الجبل .. فرد عليه يسوع أنه لن يجرب إلاهه ـ


*هو السيد امسيح قله لن يجرب إله ؟؟؟؟*
*فين دية بقي ؟؟؟؟*
*بعد أذنك يعني لما تتكلم تأتينا بالشواهد* 
[Q-BIBLE]ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ 
وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: *لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ*».[/Q-BIBLE] 

[Q-BIBLE]ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَأَقَامَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى أَسْفَلَ 
لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ 
وَأَنَّهُمْ عَلَى أَيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 
فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّهُ قِيلَ: *لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ*». 
وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ إِبْلِيسُ كُلَّ تَجْرِبَةٍ فَارَقَهُ إِلَى حِينٍ. [/Q-BIBLE]​ 


peacfull قال:


> يعني أنه لن يلقي نفسه من الجبل ليرى هل سينقذه الله أم سيتركه... إذا فهناك "شخصان" الله و يسوع ...


*لا داعي لتفسيراتك الغريبة فأنت لا تعرف شئ عن المسيحية كي تفسرها *
*بس هنقول أيه*​


peacfull قال:


> إختصارا و بكل صدق ..أنا لا أجد أي دليل في ما ذكرتموه أنهما واحد..


*ولن تجد لانك لا تبحث *
*أنت تحيا في ظلامك وترضي به ولا داعي لأن ترهق نفسك بالبحث*​


peacfull قال:


> بعد عجزكم من اتيان بنص يقول المسيح اعبدوني .. استدليتم بكلام غير معقول


*كلام غير معقول من وجهة نظرك وعلي حد تفكيرك وقدراتك العقلية فقط*
*أما غير ذلك فهو كلام العقل والمنطق تحت راية الروح القدس*​


peacfull قال:


> فلا يجب ان يكون كل ما في انجيل صحيحا و غير قابل للمناقشه فهو يقبل الصح و الخطا


*الكتاب المقدس لا يدخل تحت هذا *
*فكل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله فهو كلام الله وأرساليته للبشر*​


peacfull قال:


> لان انجيل كلام بشر و ليس كلام الله .


*كذب وتدليس فلم ولن تستطيعوا أثبات ما تقولونه *
*أنتم فقط ترددون وعندكم من يقتنعون ويقبلون لأنكم تحيون في ظلام وتشعرون بالنقص والضعف *
*أمام نور السيد المسيح تبارك أسمه إله الإله*​


peacfull قال:


> اناجيل اربعه كلها وليس بعضها كلام بشر مثل متى لوقا و مرقس ...الخ
> فانجيل متى كلام متى و انجيل لوقا كلام لوقا و هكذا


*ممكن يصدك ال زيك*​


peacfull قال:


> هناك امر لا ادري هل تتجاهلونه او ماذا
> اثنان من هؤلاء الاربعة لم يعاصر المسيح ولذلك لم يذكر قط في اناجيل الاربعة فباي حق يكتب عن المسيح ؟؟ هما لوقا و مرقس؟؟


*مين ال قال كدة ؟؟؟*
*بردة شغل المصاطب وحكاوي القهاوي*​


peacfull قال:


> المسيح حسب انجيل لوقا "اتظنون اني جئت لاعطي سلاما على الارض .كلا اقول لكم بل انقساما"لوقا51:12
> جئت لالقي نارا على الارض فماذا اريد لو اضطرمت" لوقا49:12
> اما في اناجيل الاخرى فقدقيل في المسيح
> انه شفى الناس واقامهم من موتهم و غيرها الكثير من افعاله الحسنه حسب اناجيلكم ؟؟
> ...


*نطينا لسؤال ملوش دعوة بالموضوع وقد تم أجابته مراراً*​


peacfull قال:


> في الواقع ان ردودكم لا تدخل العقل و كل كلامك غير معقول
> ان انجيل ينافي العقل تماما ..
> ولذلك الجدال معكم بلا فائدة لان حتى الاشياء غير واقعية تصدقونه ..


*يبقي متفقون مع السلامة وياريت متشرفناش تاني*
*وبلاش أكمل الرد علي المشاركة علشان مش عايز أنزل أكتر من كدا بالمستوي*

*تم غلق الموضوع لعدم التشتيت والمشاركات الغريبة *
*ويكفينا الأطلاع عليه لقراءته*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

